#ubuntustudio 2010-11-08
<clave> hello, i m pretty new in ubuntu and i dont know what program should I use to play with my MIDI controler
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-09
<peeps[work]> are there any applications capable of converting video to animated gif, besides gimp gap?
<holstein> peeps[work]: i bet there is
<holstein> i have only used the gimp for that though
<peeps[work]> holstein, do you know the difference between "Extract Videorange" and the "Mplayer based extraction" options?   what libraries does extract videorange use?  it never seems to recognize my videos
<peeps[work]> using gimp gap is so unwieldy
<holstein> you might want to pose that to the email list
<holstein> i learned enough to make a couple animated gifs
<holstein> and didnt need to do anymore
<holstein> peeps[work]: you do audio work as well?
<peeps[work]> not in this case, why?
<holstein> theres a good channel
<holstein> with smart folk
<holstein> not necessarily all audio
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> theres a couple guys doing screen casts and other video projects
<holstein> someone may know more about what your looking for over there
<Herr-Samsa> Hi, I'd like to know what the default sound server setup on ubuntu studio is.
<Herr-Samsa> Is it jack + pulse plugged into jack?
<Herr-Samsa> And how does that work with flash? I would suppose it doesn't work out of the box.
<combusean> i dont think jack runs unless you start it
<combusean> but yes pulse is the underlying bit to it
<combusean> jack does not play nice with pulse
<combusean> flash and audio is generally pretty crappy imho
<combusean> I've experienced a lot of random cutouts with it on my box
<combusean> as soon as you run jack control on my box you dont get flash audio
<toe_> having problems with my printer - Usb Hp K60 looked for the hpoj insynaptic but nothing
<holstein> hey toe_
<toe_> the machine reconizes it but when i send a job to it nothing , hows it going
 * holstein looking
<holstein> toe_: did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3568 ??
<holstein> Remove hpoj, re-install HPLIP and the printer should function.
<holstein> ^^ from that link
<holstein> this is from 2007 though
<holstein> also http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodNameId=20494&prodTypeId=18972&prodSeriesId=24365&swLang=8&taskId=135&swEnvOID=2020
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> http://tinyurl.com/25p2smy
<holstein> sorry, that link was larger than i thought :)
<toe_> ok so now what to do
<holstein> toe_: is this lucid?
<holstein> 10.04?
<toe_> 10.10 maverick meerkat
<toe_> i moved on forward with the site , i know this is ubunu but i think its debain based so would i put in for os ubuntu anyway
<toe_> nevermind i guess ill go for the 10.04
<holstein> i would probably try that first
<holstein> see if you get a .deb
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> we should check the repo for an hplip
<holstein> i have it
<holstein> i   hplip                           - HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLI
<holstein> might have to enable the multiverse repo
<holstein> or whatever the kids are calling it these days ;)
<holstein> the repo with the extra goodies in it
<toe_> ok
<toe_> how would i go about that
<holstein> i would fire up synaptic
<holstein> search for hplip
<holstein> IF you dont see it
<holstein> go to settings - repositories
<holstein> and look at the checkboxes
<holstein> let me see if i can find info on what repo that package is in
<toe_> all are selected except source code which i dont need cause i only remeber basic & qbasic commands and a few php
<holstein> ok
<holstein> so you should see it then
<toe_> im trying the hpllp first
<toe_> unless you recommend doing both
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> both?
<toe_> oh nevermind im tarded
<toe_> failed missing gcc dependency im guessing ill find that in synaptic
<holstein> toe_: for?
<holstein> the package you downloaded?
<holstein> or the one in the repo?
<toe_> roger
<toe_> no the one i downloaded
<holstein> might need build essentials
<toe_> wierd it says its installed
<toe_> warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: gcc (gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler)
<toe_> warning: This installer cannot install 'gcc' for your distro/OS and/or version.
<holstein> you need build-essential
<toe_> this line before that
<toe_> note: Installation of dependencies requires an active internet connection.
<holstein> toe_: try the one in the repo first
<holstein> thats my opinion
<toe_> do i install all the hplip packages
<toe_> installed got nothing
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-10
<WACOMalt> So I am on Ubuntu Studio 10.10. I have a midi keyboard that only shows up in the ALSA tab.  But more problematic is that now the ALSA tab has disappeared!  What should I check?
<WACOMalt> And if I get that fixed, how can I get an Alsa midi device to plug into a JackMidi port?
<ariyer> Hi
<ariyer> Is anyone here?
<WACOMalt> I am, but I'm not much of help I bet
<WACOMalt> More of an "ask then wait until someone who knows comes on" sorta deal here it seems
<ariyer> ok.
<ariyer> I'm interested in helping out with ubuntustudio
<ariyer> But I don't know how.
<WACOMalt> I think they have a link on the forums in the ubuntu-studio section abotu how to contribute
<ariyer> Whoops. My bad. I'll go take a look.
<WACOMalt> cool cool
<ariyer> Okay, so I think I fall into somewhere between the "Advanced User" and "The Hacker"
<toenail> holstein: got the printer working  but back to the firepod now its not connecting all the sudden
<toenail> or anyone just help getting my firepod working again dont know why it doesnt anymore
<holstein> hey toenail
<holstein> just double check your jack settings
<toenail> hey whats up im having problems again how about that ha
<holstein> you want the 'firewire' driver
<toenail> i went to setup and backtraced to what you said before and all the same
<holstein> most everything else can be default
<toenail> 23:25:10.346 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.
<toenail> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<toenail> Cannot connect to server socket
<toenail> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thats what it'll look like
<holstein> lets double check your jack settings
<toenail> all the time
<holstein> driver should be 'firewire'
<toenail> roger
<holstein> priority defaulr
<holstein> default*
<holstein> frames/period probably around
<holstein> 256
<holstein> periods/buffer 2
<toenail> frames 256 - rate 44100 - buffer 2 - port max 256 -timeout msec 500- audio duplex
<holstein> yup
<holstein> that seems right
<holstein> close jack
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and see if JACK starts as root
<toenail> i did it with sudo as well and samething
<holstein> i would check the hardware then
<holstein> i would make sure i have it connected
<holstein> i would power both the firepod and the computer off
<holstein> and back on
<holstein> and make sure the firepod is connected when the computer boots
<holstein> just in case
<toenail> it is dont worry im not that dumb
<toenail> thats one of the first things my granpa tought me is it plugged in
<holstein> toenail: how about 'interface' settings?
<toenail> its great saying that when i worked at a call center and that was the problem
<holstein> toenail: im only suggesting it because i have done it before ;)
<toenail> ok . also i powered down the pod and even switched ports on both device and card
<toenail> also check ubu studio controls to make sure the card is enabled
<toenail> so how would i go about that
<holstein> it might show up in lspci
<toenail> sorry dont know what that is
<toenail> i really haven used ubuntu sense version 6.10 i think so its like starting all over again
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> run lspci
<toenail> ok
<toenail> its a reconizing it
<toenail> its listed
<toenail> 05:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller (rev 80)
<toenail> is there a way to see if the pod is connected to the card through terminal or rather reconizing it
<holstein> i hate to say it
<holstein> but, it could be that chip
<holstein> toenail: try running it as root
<holstein> and pastebin me all the output
<holstein> and keep that link handy in case we need to drop it over in #jack
<toenail> same results
<toenail> how do i pastebin, i remeber you gave me a link before or something
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> ^^ you can use that one too
<holstein> maybe its something really obvious in there
<toenail> ok type your name or youll find it it ?
<holstein> it'll give you a link
<holstein> when you say paste
<toenail> oh see im retarded
<holstein> and drop me the URL
<holstein> toenail: nah
<holstein> it just takes a bit of getting used to
<holstein> you just cant paste that much text in a channel
<holstein> you get dropped for flooding
<toenail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529107/
<holstein> cool
<holstein> paste me the output in JACK
<holstein> from...
<holstein> 'messages
<toenail> ok
<holstein> after it fails
<toenail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529109/
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i dont see anything obvious to me
<holstein> i would drop that in #jack
<holstein> and/or #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i just asked in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i just got a 'check the cables' response ;)
<holstein> toenail: im sure you've tried both 1 and 2 ports on the firepod?
<toenail> well the ports on the card are quite loose
<toenail> yea
<holstein> you cant have anything else plugged in eigher
<holstein> either*
<holstein> not yet
<holstein> soon we'll get that i hope
<toenail> dont this is my only firewire device
<holstein> toenail: what about the kernel
<holstein> maybe try booting an older kernel
<toenail> ahhh the kernal the thing i know is something has to do with something ha
<holstein> thats easy enough to check
<holstein> and quite plausible
<toenail> well the last time before today i talked to you is when the system was running
<holstein> BUT its something we need to mention ASAP
<holstein> so it doesnt get taken out of the kernel :)
<toenail> no thats understandable would doing updates interfear wth the kernal probably yes im guessing
<holstein> toenail: totally
<holstein> you could get a kernel update
<holstein> OR a new kernel
<toenail> im suck a n00b so how do i do that
<holstein> and boom
<toenail> either one whih would be easier
<toenail> which*
<holstein> toenail: run...
<holstein> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<holstein> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<holstein> if you add that # into that line
<holstein> then, you'll see a grub list
<holstein> when you reboot
<holstein> and you can choose an older kernel
<holstein> toenail: you have to run sudo update-grub
<holstein> afterward
<holstein> for the changes to take effect
<holstein> toenail: i think you can hit shift?
<holstein> while the computer is booting
<holstein> and that will show you as well
<toenail> ok added the # then save and reboot and hit shift when booting and run update or when i get into gui run suo update-grub in terminal
<holstein> toenail: after you edit the file
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<holstein> BEFORE rebooting
<holstein> and all is good
<toenail> oh ok so no rebooting
<toenail> ok
<holstein> the shift thing is another way to do the same thing
<holstein> to un-hide the grub list
<holstein> temporarily
<holstein> BUT i usually just un-hide mine right off
<toenail> ok i ran it
<toenail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529118/
<toenail> is that what normally happens
<holstein> hmmm
<toenail> im guessing not
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529120/
<holstein> usually i see GRUB going and finding all the kernels
<holstein> lowlatency woud play nicer with your setup anyways
<toenail> would that change much of anything as in my gnome settings
<holstein> nah
<holstein> AND you can always remove it
<holstein> OR boot the generic kernel
<holstein> toenail: your going to see them at boot
<holstein> you can choose which one you want
<toenail> would i be able to use the pod though. cause i kind of need to record 4 tracks suck and single tracks through the mic input on the soundcard are just as bad or rather a pita
<holstein> you see how many i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/529120/
<holstein> i have the -realtime
<holstein> and i was testing the -lowlatency
<holstein> and 2 generic kernels
<holstein> the latest, and the last one that was working
<toenail> my two to your  ten
<holstein> toenail: thats the goal
<holstein> IF its the kernel that broke the pod
<toenail> ok ill install then reboot and be back in hear and let you know were im at
<holstein> :)
<holstein> toenail: i'll go start my box
<holstein> and see if i see the firepod when i run lspci
<holstein> i cant remember if i see the pod, or just the firewire card like you have
<toenail> i've noticed that using linux to get stuff working is a pain  but at least i wont have to reinstall the os in 3 months
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> nah, 6 months ;)
<toenail> oh i didnt see the pod i was just saying is it plausable
<toenail> well i went 3 months no pron or anything . a couple of programs to get my zip file pass that i forgot and they fuxzored the thing
<holstein> toenail: AH
<holstein> i'll have to ask about that
<holstein> i dont see the pod with lspci
<holstein> which makes sense
<holstein> its a firewire device, not a PCI device
<toenail> yea agreed
<toenail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529128/
<toenail> maybe i was supposed to hit y and wasnt paying attention ill run again
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> maybe that kernel isnt in maverick either
<toenail> nope samedeal
<holstein> i thought there was one low latency kernel up there
<toenail> how would i find out which kernal im runing right now caus then ill try the other
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> but your running Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<holstein> BUT that could be the only kernel available
<holstein> well, the only one you would be interested in
<holstein> other than -lowlatency
<toenail> ok?
<holstein> toenail: SO
<holstein> where does that leave us ?
<toenail> i get what you mean but just dont know how to go forward. or reboot and try the other?
<holstein> or you...
<holstein> hmmm
<toenail> thumb insertion
<holstein> yup
<holstein> toenail: i cant wait for you to get that system up and stable :)
<toenail> as can i
<holstein> iver really had a great time with the firepod and ubuntu the past few years
<holstein> toenail: SO
<holstein> you had JACK running?
<toenail> i just dont really want to have to go back to xp
<holstein> last time we talked
<toenail> yea
<holstein> and didnt mess with the settings at all
<holstein> and it just craped out
<holstein> boom
<holstein> no warning?
<toenail> nothing just shutdown, and next time i was on the pc again was when i was in here
<holstein> toenail: do you have a windows install there still?
<holstein> on that box?
<holstein> it would be interesting to just double check all the hardware
<toenail> well not really check mail ect. and after i did a restart i tried the pod and worked said sweet but nw its like f|_|ck ou ha
<holstein> with another OS
<holstein> a trusted good setup for you
<toenail> yea my other box has ubuntu 9.04 i think, tried upgrading to 10.4 but was being retarted crashed . its a dell ha
<toenail> and the other box doesnt have a Fw card
<holstein> :/
<holstein> i really dont think its a kernel issue
<holstein> hmmmm
<toenail> that would make sense so i reboot and try the ther one in the list corect?
<toenail> correct*
<holstein> yeah, but i think you'll just have the one
<toenail> yea i reakon to
<holstein> 2.6.35-22-generic
<holstein> could be that VIA chip
<holstein> i remember fussing around for a long time
<holstein> til i got a couple friendly chipsets
<holstein> one is a VIA though
<holstein> one that i have
<holstein> its not bad
<toenail> yea i think i need a better card one that doesnt feel like a ht dog in a hallway when i plug the firewire in
<holstein> toenail: mabye try #ffado
<holstein> toenail: OH yeah
<holstein> the cards ins are loose?
<holstein> not the ones on the firepod?
<toenail> one thing i did noticed that chaged was the buffer from 2 to 3 without me doing a thing well updates thats about it
<holstein> toenail: buffer at 2 or 3 should be fine
<toenail> the cards yes but it was the same when i got it working with ya
<toenail> ok whats the ffado
<holstein> the ffado guys write these drivers
<holstein> the firewire and the older freebob drivers
<toenail> oh derrr a channel
<holstein> the #ffado channel is sloooow
<holstein> but the mailing list is good
<holstein> IF you get stuck here
<holstein> im still thinking its the 'hotdog in the hallway'
<holstein> lol
<toenail> yea me to but i jiggled it when i hit start on jack
<toenail> there might bean internal port let me look
<toenail> might be nice and tight ha
<toenail> yea it just fell out as i moved the case foreward
<toenail> foreword*
<holstein> not good
<holstein> well, not ideal
<toenail> got a internal plugged in tryin jack now
<toenail> nope the same
<holstein> try changing those settings under 'interface'
<toenail> nevermind i turned the pod off and on and it worked its a sh17 card
<holstein> toenail: w00t
<holstein> thats great
<holstein> now you know
<holstein> and you can just use that internal port i bet
<toenail> yea damn newegg cheap cards
<holstein> if you got a PCI card slot empty :)
<toenail> yea
<toenail> i do
<toenail> yatzi
<holstein> word :)
<toenail> i feel like a dumbie but oh well i guess i dont always practice what i preach
<toenail> or rather didn't think that would be a problem
<holstein> hey, now you know
<holstein> and you can quit messing around with software fixes
<holstein> toenail: you can undo that grub change if you want
<holstein> nothing wrong with leaving it as-is though
<holstein> you just go in and get rid of that # you put in
<holstein> and run sudo update-grub again
<holstein> you have to manually run update-grub when you mess with that file
<holstein> if you get a kernel update
<holstein> you can watch that happen in the terminal automatically
<holstein> the little '#' is called 'commenting it out'
<holstein> you put one of those #'s, and whatever is after that on that line
<holstein> gets ignored
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> TMI ;)
<toenail> that was weird the box just pulled a windows move (crashed)
<toenail> pod woks though
<toenail> works*
<toenail> oh nevermind back to this again
<holstein> OH
<holstein> could be overheating
<holstein> sounds like you got some hardware trouble-shooting to do
<toenail> the old on and off worked . ive only had it on for an hour or more
<toenail> its good now ; maybe well then again i tried that so nevermind
<holstein> sometimes pet hair or dust gets around the CPU
<holstein> and it doenst take long to shutdown
<toenail> very true i remeber i had a power supply that would work  took its a part dust full clean with water et it dry for 2 days and put it back in the box an wala it worked
<holstein> nice :)
<holstein> i got a couple dead laptops im trying to figure out here
<holstein> one of them does that
<holstein> overheats
<toenail> that was back when i had a amd k6-2 450mhz
<holstein> and shuts off
<holstein> im going to have to take it apart i guess :/
<toenail> might be jumper settings on the board maybe its overclocked
<holstein> that could warm it up a bit
<toenail> before you got it maybe ?
<holstein> i dont think anybody got in there
<holstein> and did anything with it
<holstein> BUT i'll find out ;)
<toenail> oh, ive had ram that did that before wellnot overheating but after a while just shutting the machine down
<holstein> well, im going to get horizontal...
<holstein> toenail: good luck :)
<toenail> yea i did originally come in hear to ask you how to work with adour but if you got stuff to do some other time will work or ill fish around with it
<holstein> OH
<holstein> if you get a particular question
<toenail> oh horizontal yea im slow thats fine ill fish around for the next half or so dont worry about it you've done alot to save me from being pissed
<holstein> shout it out in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> ardour can be quite daunting at first
<holstein> quite full featured though
<holstein> worth it, i say :)
<toenail> yea that works thanks again for your help sorry i didnt come to the hot dog in the hallway being an issue thanks again
<toenail> ill look into it
<holstein> anytime
<toenail> be well
<obengdako> help rhythmbox banshee and totem won't play through pulseaudio unless i'm using jack-pulse and gstreamer settings are fine to use pulseaudio but only these apps don't work they work if i kill pulseaudio then they probably use alsa
<toe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529644/
<holstein> toe_: whats the issue?
<holstein> you might just have to relax the settings a bit
<holstein> with that kernel and the pod
<holstein> mabye 512/3
<holstein> xruns are bad :/
<holstein> sometimes i get one when i start an app
<holstein> BUT usually, i dont have any at all
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-11
<toenail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529676/
<toenail> that what was going on to while i took a half hour or more to copy and paste it to a text file to safe it
<toenail> save*
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you might need to relax those settings quite a bit
<toenail> so frames up it to 512 and buffers to 3
<holstein> maybe more :/
<holstein> you can try more, and see if you can get it stable
<toenail> everything else would stay the same though?
<holstein> looks like you can get a realtime kernel
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602827
<holstein> down the page a bit
<holstein> #10
<holstein> the wget commands
<holstein> you'll get 3 .debs you'll need
<holstein> for which ever kernel you want to use
<holstein> realtime or lowlatency
<holstein> AH
<holstein> this is even better :)
<holstein> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php
<toenail> ok so i would go for every 32bit obviosily
<toenail> obviously *
<toenail> wget will install them as well correct?
<holstein> wget just gets them
<holstein> SAY, you want to download...
<holstein> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58022320/linux-headers-2.6.36-1_2.6.36-1.7_all.deb
<holstein> you would open up a terminal
<holstein> move to the directory you want to download them to
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> cd /home/you/Downloads
<holstein> or where ever
<holstein> then run
<holstein> wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/58022320/linux-headers-2.6.36-1_2.6.36-1.7_all.deb
<holstein> THEN, you can go and double click on the .debs
<holstein> and you'll be prompted for what to do
<holstein> toenail: i think its worth trying
<holstein> i didnt have great results using hte generic kernel with my pod
<toenail> ok im just gonna download them through the gui
<holstein> sure :)
<holstein> BBL...
<toenail> bbl?
<toenail> ok got it
<holstein> toenail: did you try one of those kernels yet?
<toenail> not yet so install then restart right ?
<toenail> install all 6 , 3 of low latency and 3 of RT
<holstein> which ever you want to try
<holstein> i use a realtime kernel
<holstein> i feel like it helps with the firewire
<toenail> well theres 3 of each
<holstein> yup
<holstein> you'll need all 3 .debs for the catagory
<holstein> 32bit or 64bit
<holstein> which ever you have
<toenail> ok im going to do 32 dont have a 64
<holstein> cool
<toenail> so nomatter which deb i run itll figure it self out
<holstein> might have to do them in a certain order
<holstein> it'll say though
<holstein> should
<holstein> if one depends on the other
<holstein> and you need to install it first
<toenail> well they are archives do i extract them to a folder and install that way ? were the exe file ha
<holstein> nah
<holstein> should just launch a GUI
<holstein> for .debs
<holstein> when you double-click on them
<toenail> well it launches archive manager
 * holstein trying one...
<toenail> i dont know how to install a deb file through terminal also
<holstein> yeah, i forget
<holstein> ive gotten spoiled ;)
<holstein> dpkg -i or something like that
<holstein> i'll look it up if we need it
<toenail> yea so double clicking just results in opening archive manager like its a zip which from what i understand basically it is
<toenail> oh a little right click showed up to use with package installer
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/122731
<holstein> toenail: yeah
<holstein> thats what usually just happens by default
<toenail> well the default is archive manager if i double click
<toenail> eaither way im going to install all 6 then when i reboot try the rt ?
<holstein> toenail: should be 3
<holstein> unless you want the realtime
<holstein> and the lowlatency
<holstein> and thats cool too
<holstein> i havent tried any of those kernels with the pod
<holstein> SO you should try them all and see
<holstein> you know what the generic is like
<toenail> yea xrun , and runs like shit
<toenail> works better under rt and ll
<holstein> toenail: w00t :)
<toenail> im a little to drunk buzzed to move forward with other stuff but was wondering. i open rakarak and i put the effects on and i dont hear em through the speaker
<toenail> thanks again youve been quit helpfull
<holstein> toenail: you might need to check the routing
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> and make sure rakarrack is 'enabled'
<holstein> theres an 'on' button or something in there
<toenail> guess ll isnt so good for no reason the box ran likeade poop
<holstein> ll seemed similar to generic for me
<holstein> with the pod
<toenail> the connections for rakarak are in 1 & 2
<holstein> if you got your guitar in 1
<toenail> yea i do
<holstein> you need to run 1 over to both rakarrack ins
<holstein> and then make sure rakarrack is running to 1 and 2 outputs
<holstein> on the pod
<holstein> OR where ever your monitoring
<holstein> toenail: thats the kind of thing i can get you a screenshot for :)
<holstein> at some point
<holstein> since we got the same hardware
<toenail> i expanded both and see no lines like as in im running adour
<toenail> der right click then connect
<toenail> nevermind i do anything and the same eroor happens even with the rt or ll kernel
<toenail> error*
<holstein> well, i bet you can get lower latency
<holstein> BUT we shoule try and figure out what is going on
<holstein> should*
<holstein> toenail: you get JACK running
<holstein> then what?
<holstein> and does it lock up?
<holstein> or what?
<toenail> this is before runnign anything
<holstein> SO, jack is running
<holstein> and ?
<holstein> bad things happen?
<toenail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/529741/
<holstein> toenail: in 'setup' in JACK
<holstein> is the 'realtime' box checked?
<toenail> yup
<holstein> ALSO, do you remember when installing if you were asked about installing JACK with realtime priority?
<holstein> and choosing yes?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> might be worth reading this http://ardour.org/node/2743
<toenail> that i dont remeber doing adour and jack was allready installed
<toenail> to many words ha
<holstein> you seeing that?
<holstein> from [lsd] ??
<toenail> no
<toenail> lsd?
<holstein> over in #opensourcemusicians
<toenail> im ready to go back to windows the pod worked alo t easier then
<toenail> not really im just drunk and ive spent almost 12 hours or mor on this thing and i got allot more stuff to do the just record music
<toenail> so focusing on one thing just working is anoying it should just work
<toenail> maybe not just anoyed be back tomarow holstein:
<holstein> AH, you made it back toenail :)
<toenail> yea in my drunken state
<toenail> tried both kernal as you know and they work for a bit but then crash
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i dont know how the pod works in maverick
<toenail> ah nevermind im to much in drunken state to follow trough with a diagnostic unless its easy
<holstein> i only tested the isos really
<holstein> works great for me in lucid though
<holstein> and worked great in lucid on a P4 with a gig of ram :)
<toenail> lucid a ubuntu version?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> the last one
<holstein> the long term support
<holstein> 10.04
<holstein> your running 10.10
<toenail> also i have some chip ha over 2ghz and half gig ram maybe thats the problem
<holstein> you should be able to use it
<holstein> without pushing it too hard
<toenail> i tried 10.04 on my other box and it just failed thats why i did studio on this one
<holstein> and have it be stable
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> 10.04 and 10.10 have a 'studio' version
<holstein> i installed 10.04 ubuntustudio on my main box
<holstein> 64bit
<toenail> i tried regular ubuntu 10.4 on the other box and crash
<holstein> BUT i used to have a normal 10.04 install that i had added studio packages to
<holstein> on that P4
<toenail> oh
<toenail> well i dont know im going to pass out the beer is starting to blur the vision and inpair my skills what little i have ill catch you tomarow if your in here
<holstein> toenail: laterx :)
<toenail> l8rz
<toenail> im back for a seccond i installed bittorent pkg but i dont see it it
<holstein> toenail: bittorent-gui ?
<holstein> bittorrent-gui **
<toenail> yup i seleted all the transmission bittorent pkgs and now installing that might be the way
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> ive always just used transimission
<toenail> the only downfall to 10.10 is it doesnt have to feature to add /remove programs
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> no software center or whatever?
<holstein> thats not in ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can install it if you want
<holstein> synaptic is there though
<holstein> and the command line tools
<toenail> yea synaptic but nothing else
<holstein> apt and aptitude
<holstein> toenail: search synaptic for software center
<toenail> i had to google how to install Xirc
<toenail> oh just search software center
<holstein> m@zagnut:~$ sudo aptitude search software-center
<holstein> i   software-center                                        - Utility for browsing, installing, and removing applications
<holstein> you can run..
<holstein> sudo aptitude install software-center
<holstein> OR
<holstein> sudo apt-get install software-center
<holstein> or find it with synaptic
<holstein> im not a big fan of it yet
<holstein> i used it a couple times
<holstein> seems fine
<toenail> ok goto wait till its done instal all the pkg for bittorent at least i think that was relative to it
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-12
<toenail> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530467/
<toenail> the aptitude didnt work for installing software center holstein:
<holstein> you can use synaptic if you want
<holstein> did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<toenail> no
<toenail> done now try it?
<holstein> did the machine power off in the middle of installing?
<toenail> nope
<holstein> interesting
<toenail> usually does?
<holstein> thats the only time ive seen an error like that
<holstein> when i lost power during an update or something
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> try that command
<holstein> and use synaptic
<holstein> to install software center
<toenail> i ran the apt get its running now
<toenail> so do you think it could still be a kernal problem with the whole pod situation
<holstein> OH
<holstein> you still have trouble?
<holstein> yeah, if your using an RT kernel
<holstein> ans still having trouble
<holstein> and*
<holstein> i would look at cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> if we havent already
<holstein> and just keep tweaking
<holstein> could be that VIA chip
<holstein> could be something in maverick though
<holstein> ive been meaning to get a 10.10 install and confirm that the firepod works well in there for me
<toenail> so what would i do with cat/proc ect
<holstein> you would see what all is on the same irq with your firewire
<holstein> if anything
<holstein>  23:     375167   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2
<holstein> thats one of mine
<holstein> on my EEE
<holstein> ideally
<holstein> you want the firewire all by itself
<holstein> and you can make it that way in the bios probably if its not
<toenail> now is that a terminal command?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> you can run...
<holstein> gedit /proc/interrupts
<holstein> if you want
<toenail> dont see a ieee1394 http://paste.ubuntu.com/530475/
<holstein> i think it would be worth looking in the bios next boot
<holstein>  18:       1306   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ata_piix, uhci_hcd:usb4, firewire_ohci
<toenail> nevmind i see one firewire
<holstein> see if you can get that off by itself
<toenail> so just change the irq for the card your saying
<holstein> yeah, if you can
<holstein> some laptops dont let you :/
<holstein> most desktops do though
<holstein> toenail: what exactly happens?
<toenail> yea , i remember the old isa cards were ou had to use a jumper to set an irq and none of the same could be used
<toenail> well last night i ran rakkarak and as soon as i synced the ins and outs the pc did one of those cd skip moves (i had a station on shoutcast playing) da da da da da da da da da da da da da ect. til i hit the power switch
<holstein> OH
<holstein> your doing pulse to JACK then?
<holstein> i dont use that yet at all really
<toenail> th irq is on the left right on that link i sent you right?
<toenail> pulse?
<holstein> toenail: you should just poke around in the bios
<holstein> sometimes the #'s are different
<holstein> or can be
<holstein> should be kinda obvious though
<holstein> hopefully :)
<holstein> toenail: how were you listening to a shoutcast staion?
<holstein> with what app?
<toenail> just waiting on open office to finish installation then ill try it
<holstein> pulse is the audio server in ubuntu
<holstein> and other OS's
<holstein> use to be
<holstein> til just now really
<holstein> 10.10
<holstein> JACK would suspend pulse
<holstein> thats the way i use my audio rig
<toenail> i dont get what your saying about this pulse
<holstein> when i have JACK running
<holstein> i cant open a web browser
<holstein> and whatch a video
<holstein> and hear anything
<holstein> that audio is dead
<holstein> disabled
<holstein> while JACK is running
<holstein> and thats the way i want it to be
<toenail> ok?
<holstein> JACK apps talk to each other
<holstein> and thats all i want
<holstein> if i want to watch a youtube vid, im probably going to be on another machine anywyas
<holstein> anyways*
<holstein> toenail: IF you have a shoutcast station playing
<toenail> yea i get that but what do you mean by this pulse thing
<holstein> and you start JACK
<holstein> that is funky
<holstein> already
<holstein> you probably want to start JACK
<holstein> get the pulse to JACK bridge going
<toenail> oh now i get it your saying it looked up cause i had shoutcast going
<holstein> and then start the shoutcast station
<holstein> THEN do some work in JACK
<holstein> BUT, i dont have any experience with that pulse to jack bridge
<toenail> pulse ?
<holstein> pulse audio
<holstein> thats what normal ubuntu uses
<holstein> and other distros
<toenail> ok i dont have it
<holstein> yup
<holstein> you should
<holstein> unless you got rid of it
<holstein> thats what ubuntu will be using
<holstein> til you start JACK
<holstein> then, JACK takes over everything
<toenail> no i didnt this is like a retard running windows well not really but for the first time i have no idea what im doing
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<toenail> but know enough to were i wont uninstall things that i think could be usefull
<holstein> i can only speak about my own workflow
<holstein> BUT the idea of pulse going to JACK is quite new
<holstein> and totally cool
<holstein> BUT i dont need it
<holstein> i start JACK, pulse is suspended
<holstein> then i got access to the pod's ins and outs
<holstein> and whatever else JACK can use
<holstein> which is most everything
<toenail> ok so if i install the patches it wont lock up if i want to listen to music while useing the pod. for instance i would want to lay along with a song on there and maybe record it (classical)
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> there are other players
<holstein> with jack support
<holstein> audacious i think
<holstein> i dont really use it like that
<holstein> BUT yeah, its do-able
<toenail> ok
<toenail> the weird thing about audacios might be getting it confussed with another program but its setup is like winamp but with maverick its like windows media player maybe its a skin thing . im a winamp fan myself
<holstein> yeah, i used to be
<toenail> oh you know i might be thinking of xmms i think
<toenail> oh ok
<holstein> i use VLC mostly
<holstein> if i want to play along with something
<holstein> i usually just import it into ardour
<toenail> im gonna try rack without restarting and running anything else
<toenail> its ok ill figure that out after i get the bassics down
<toenail> i get esily confussed thats why i said that wasnt try to be a a55
<toenail> easily*
<airlynx> Hey there, I've no idea where to start with this, but I seem to have a problem with PulseAudio or ALSA, audio for applications will run for about 15 minutes or so and then suddenly quit, in Audacious I can use JACK and my audio will not quit, but it will if I use either PulseAudio or ALSA
<airlynx> I'm using 10.04, I've found this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/414217 but it doesn't seem completely accurate and not very descriptive
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-13
<opaquish> hello everyone
<funkoolow> hi there
<Anarai> Hello friends...  I having trouble with my PC since last week.  I've downloaded 10.10 and everything was just perfect... Last week I turn on my pc and after writing my passphrase the screen went blank and stays that way...  Any ideas of whatś happening?
<virtu> hi
<virtu> anyone knows how to record without noise? or less noise? (record from a digital piano to notebook soundcard using headphone jack to line in)
<virtu> and audacity software
<crysaz> there is allways some noise. you can't get rid of it all
<crysaz> and quite frankly, i don't have an easy answer for you
<virtu> tks crysaz, maybe midi
<holstein> virtu: yeah
<holstein> its probably your sound card
<holstein> might be able to decrease the noise with an external rig
<virtu> hi holstein, how are you?
<holstein> not bad :)
<virtu> holstein, sure... I have to receive the Behringer UCA202
<holstein> AH
<holstein> yeah, that should help
<holstein> and a good price too :)
<virtu> hope with this audio interface I get a better quality
<virtu> do you accepct a dcc file that I will send?
<holstein> hmmm
<virtu> it's a record from my new digital piano
<holstein> do you have dropbox?
<holstein> i dont really do that
<virtu> have 4shared
<virtu> wait
<virtu> wait
<holstein> im running on a server
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu/dropbox
<virtu> ok holstein, at 4shared you can hear without download
<holstein> virtu: cool :)
<holstein> where do i go?
<holstein> virtu: how do you have it connected ?
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/HWtaqQ5D/Final_Fantasy_-_Aeriths_Theme.html
<holstein> the piano to the soundcard?
<virtu> holstein, I connected using a simple audio cable (piano digital headphone output <-> line in soundcard)
<virtu> first I played and record at intenal digital piano memory
<holstein> virtu: does the keyboard have line outs?
<virtu> yes
<holstein> that would be ideal
<virtu> but I dont have cable to use line out to line in
<virtu> sure =)
<holstein> that is probably introducing some noise
<holstein> are you using a TRS cable?
<virtu> I have to get some new cables
<holstein> tip ring sleeve?
<virtu> normal cables holstein I am using BUT
<holstein> something that is maintaining the stereo signal?
<holstein> you need to be aware of that
<virtu> I have a RCA Stereo to headphone jack (mini) from Monster cable
<holstein> you dont want to join a stereo out into a mono in
<virtu> hmm let me see if I understand: so when connecting into a mono in have to use mono in jacks (one dark line at head of connectors)
<holstein> virtu: yeah
<virtu> ok.. got it
<holstein> that sounds like sound card noise though
<holstein> BuT still worth a try
<virtu> my idea is to get some adators
<holstein> virtu: its really not that bad
<holstein> virtu: you want to use as few adapters as possible
<holstein> those can introduce noise as well
<virtu> ok.. so my little problem at this moment is pratice =)
<holstein> AND
<virtu> got some piano books to study by myself =)
<holstein> if you can just create the thing with MIDI somehow
<virtu> when I was young I got some piano lessons for a few years.. now I am back =)
<holstein> then it will be clean
<holstein> AH
<virtu> holstein, sure
<holstein> virtu: cool
<holstein> yeah, just play in time :)
<virtu> but holstein, with midi files I will only record data
<virtu> so..
<virtu> if I want to use the piano sounds of my digital piano, how can I do it? (midi newbie I am)
<holstein> you cant
<holstein> and record it cleanly
<holstein> BUT there are piano sound fonts around im sure
<virtu> hmm got...
<virtu> http://www.amazon.com/Monster-JM-REPC-HP-20-Connection/dp/B00003CWC9
<virtu> I already have this cables
<holstein> that should help
<virtu> but... with behringer I will need some new ones (RCA to RCA)
<holstein> if you have RCA outs onthe keyboard
<holstein> virtu: yeah
<holstein> that has RCA ins AFAIK
<virtu> holstein, no =( have 6.3jacks
<holstein> you can get a mixer though
<holstein> and use that in front of the USB interface
<virtu> that why I need 2 adapters =(
<holstein> that will have XLR ins
<holstein> preamps
<holstein> 1/4 inch
<virtu> the big ones
<virtu> 1/4 sure
<holstein> virtu: you dont have to get 60 dollar cables ;)
<holstein> you can just get some cheapy ones to check it out
<virtu> holstein, I didnt pay that value I got from ebay
<virtu> 19U$ the SAME cable
<holstein> stil
<holstein> the cable i use like that was a couple bucks
<virtu> right now I am using that cable to connect some speakers to my note
<holstein> and i'll care when i can hear the difference ;)
<holstein> im sure the monster is more durable
<virtu> so, have to check if I found some good cables here in my city
<holstein> you in the US ?
<virtu> 1/4 inch to RCA (two cables)
<virtu> no holstein, Brazil
<holstein> AH
<virtu> South of Brazil
<holstein> yeah, you could get a couple RCA to 1/4 inch adapters
<holstein> those are handy
<holstein> and would be OK in the signal path i bet
<holstein> you just dont want a bunch of them
<holstein> ive seen some strange set-ups on the road
<virtu> have to find that here... I bought 2 from ebay (china) and the seller sent me wrongs =/
<holstein> PAs running with like 6 adapters between the source and the PA
<holstein> and noise
<holstein> yeah, i got a bunch of those
<holstein> and some that go the other way
<holstein> just in case
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/file/_ZT52dy3/Kawai_ES6_Piano_and_Strings.html
<virtu> at this URL have a FLAC sound that I recorded... it is a demo song from Kawai ES6
<virtu> for really I need 2 sets of 1/4 to RCA
<virtu> 1 for connect my speakers to piano and 2nd one to connect the piano to audio interface
<holstein> virtu: thats not bad
<holstein> pretty clean really
<virtu> with FLAC?
<holstein> virtu: you can monitor with the headphone jack
<holstein> on the piano
<virtu> ohh I forgot to say
<virtu> recorded by audacity
<holstein> and take the 'clean' signal to tape
<holstein> might want to try JACK and something
<virtu> and noise removal effects and normalize applied
<holstein> JACK and ardour
<virtu> ok
<holstein> JACK might help
<holstein> and it surely cant hurt
<virtu> hmm... didnt understand... so JACK is a software to monitor the haedphone?
<virtu> sorry
<holstein> nope
<holstein> if i wanted to do what your doing
<holstein> i would get my audio interface out
<holstein> start JACK
<holstein> and ardour
<holstein> and record using those
<holstein> not using the internal sound card with pulse and audacity
<holstein> 2 of those options are software
<holstein> so, you can just try them without buying anything
<virtu> JACK Control
<holstein> thats te GUI front end
<holstein> BUT you might want to read around a bit
<virtu> I have both of this installed
<holstein> its got a learning curve itself
<holstein> and ardour too
<virtu> Ardour GTK
<holstein> yup
<holstein> virtu: are you running 10.10?
<holstein> or 10.04?
<virtu> 10.10
<holstein> OK
<holstein> jack will probably just start then
<holstein> if you want to give it a go
<holstein> you start jack control
<holstein> hit start
<holstein> and see if it complains
<virtu> ok... I am on it.. trying to understand better that software
<holstein> its a sound server
<holstein> it takes over your audio device
<holstein> in a good way :)
<virtu> hmm ok
<holstein> try clicking start
<holstein> and it'll either run
<holstein> OR spit out some complaints
<holstein> and we can sort them out
<virtu> got some errors here
<holstein> OK
<holstein> close it
<virtu> could not connect to JACK server as client
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> then try clicking start
<holstein> and see if you get errors
<virtu> samer error
<virtu> wait
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> virtu: is it running
<holstein> ?
<virtu> how can I past the messages from JACK?
<holstein> pastebin
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<virtu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531423/
<holstein> virtu: OK
<holstein> close JACKcontrol
<holstein> the root one
<virtu> closed
<holstein> lets go back and open the normal one again
<holstein> then
<holstein> click on 'setup'
<virtu> ok
<holstein> there is a 'realtime' checkbox
<virtu> at setup screen
<holstein> lest uncheck that
<holstein> lets*
<holstein> you uncheck that ;)
<virtu> ok... realtime was checked, now uncheck
<holstein> and try click OK
<holstein> and try starting again
<virtu> started
<holstein> COOL
<holstein> ok
<holstein> SO now
<holstein> click on
<virtu> 44100 Hz
<holstein> 'connect'
<virtu> ok
<holstein> and hit the little plus signs you see
<holstein> to expand the sections
<holstein> on the left
<holstein> you'll see the ins on your card
<virtu> ok Audio Tab, I got Readable Clients/Outputs Ports
<holstein> on the right, you'll see the card outputs
<holstein> SO
<holstein> if you want to hear the piano
<holstein> which
<virtu> Sytem -> click on plus, now show capture_1 and capture_2
<holstein> you wont do this way when your recording
<holstein> virtu: yeah, click on all the +'s
<holstein> should be 2 of them
<holstein> if you have your piano plugged in to your sound card
<virtu> ok... at audio tab capture_1 and 2 at output port and playback_1 and 2 at input port
<holstein> that will be on the left
<holstein> cap1 and 2
<virtu> ok holstein, got it
<holstein> that will be the keyboard
<holstein> right ad left
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you go open ardour
<holstein> create a stereo track
<holstein> go back to the 'connect' window
<holstein> and make sure the connections are made
<holstein> from your sound card input to the stereo track you made
<holstein> THEN you go back to ardour
<holstein> and hit the record button
<holstein> on the track
<holstein> and at the top
<holstein> that 'arms' ardourd
<holstein> ardour*
<virtu> ok.. at ardour.. it shows me NEW SESSION
<holstein> then, hit play :)
<holstein> and see if it sounds any better or not
<holstein> virtu: yup
<holstein> make whatever
<holstein> a session called 'test' or whatever
<virtu> ok... session created
<holstein> SO
<holstein> right click on the left pane
<virtu> go back to connect window at JACK?
<holstein> and make a new track
<holstein> a stereo track
<holstein> the left pane
<holstein> under 'master
<holstein> '
<holstein> you can do this in the menu too
<virtu> wow.. there are a lots of connections at JACK =)
<holstein> yup
<holstein> JACK lets you connect whatever to whatever
<holstein> hardware
<holstein> software
<virtu> ok.. new track created at ardour
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> just go and make sure everything looks right over in JACK
<holstein> should have automatically connected everything properly
<holstein> just hit all the +'s
<holstein> and check it out
<holstein> see whats going where
<holstein> and why
<virtu> capture_1 at audio 1/in 1
<virtu> it seems ok for me
<holstein> yup
<virtu> cap2 to audio 1/in2
<holstein> and cap2 at audio 1/in2
<holstein> :)
<virtu> ok...
<holstein> and you can monitor with the headphone out
<holstein> on the keyboard
<holstein> BECAUSE
<holstein> there will be some lag
<holstein> til you get better hardware
<virtu> for that.. at piano have 2 headphones out
<virtu> so 1 already connected to notebook
<virtu> and another to a headphone..
<holstein> OH
<virtu> so I can hear what I can play
<holstein> yeah, i forgot you dont have those cables yet :/
<holstein> BUT later
<holstein> thats how you'll want to do it
<holstein> IF the lag is too strange for you
<virtu> at this moment.. all conections are at headphone out -> line in
<virtu> sure holstein
<holstein> and i guess it doesnt matter
<holstein> since your not playing in realtime
<holstein> you recorded it into the piano's sequencer right?
<virtu> sure
<holstein> :)
<virtu> so... after recored into piano sequencer...
<virtu> go to ardour
<virtu> and hit
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> in ardour
<virtu> rec button
<virtu> right?
<holstein> hit the record button on the track
<holstein> AND
<holstein> up at the top
<virtu> ok
<virtu> ok
<holstein> in the main transport
<holstein> thats 'arming
<holstein> then, when you hit play
<holstein> whatever is armed with record
<holstein> whatever is armed will record**
<holstein> its worth a try
<holstein> might be just as noisy
<holstein> BUT this would be the best case scenario for you hardware i think
<virtu> ok.. so.. i will try hit the rec button now
<virtu> with a demo
<holstein> also
<holstein> i think default for ardour is 32-bit float
<holstein> 44.1 ??
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> if you find that this is working better
<holstein> you might want to look into that
<holstein> and do 24/44.1 or whatever
<virtu> hmm didnt record nothing here
<holstein> OK
<holstein> when you have the track armed
<holstein> you should see the meter moving
<holstein> when you play the keyboard
<holstein> the meter is right on the track there
<virtu> hmm can t see nothing at all
<holstein> beside the buttons
<holstein> turn the volume up and make sure
<holstein> virtu: you said you could hear the piano?
<virtu> I can hear the piano with my headphones... not with the speakers from computer
<holstein> OH
<holstein> ok
<holstein> thats telling
<holstein> what 'in' are you using on your sound card?
<holstein> do you have another one?
<virtu> i think that i not armed
<holstein> virtu: the rec button will be flashing i think
<holstein> or red
<virtu> ok.. rec button flashing and when I hit some jeys on piano, nothing happen in ardour screen
<holstein> virtu: go to a terminal
<holstein> open
<holstein> alsamixer
<holstein> and hit F4
<holstein> you should see captuer
<holstein> capture*
<virtu> ok
<holstein> is that turned up?
<virtu> 0<>0
<virtu> I guess no
<holstein> AH
<holstein> crank that up a bit
<virtu> 42<>42
<holstein> maybe 81
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> turn the volume down on the piano
<virtu> ok
<holstein> and gradually
<holstein> turn it up
<holstein> so you dont blow anything :)
<holstein> does that do it?
<virtu> ok
<virtu> now I am hearing
<holstein> the piano a little later that you play it?
<virtu> when hit a key... speakers from notebook play it
<holstein> and you see the meter moving?
<virtu> at ardour...
<holstein> the meter in ardour?
<virtu> not yet
<holstein> well, we're close
<virtu> let me see if that window meter is showing
<virtu> can see it
<holstein> COOL
<holstein> so that should record into ardour now then
<holstein> and you shouldnt have to set that each time
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> its alsamixer if you need to
<virtu> hmm.. at ardour... I press star recording and nothing record it
<virtu> WAITTTTTTTTTTTTT
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you see the meter moving?
<virtu> on the left
<holstein> if the meter is moving
<holstein> we can record it
<virtu> Audio 1, theres a RED BUTTON
<holstein> we just have to get you hitting the right buttons
<virtu> then I presss then
<holstein> yup
<virtu> and the meter is moving
<holstein> AND
<holstein> also the other record button
<holstein> up at the top
<holstein> THEN
<holstein> you hit play
<holstein> and that will start recording
<holstein> you have to arm the tracks you want
<holstein> THEN the program itself
<holstein> then play makes it 'start'
<virtu> ok.. recorded
<virtu> but lots of noise =(
<holstein> sweet :)
<holstein> the same?
<holstein> better?
<holstein> worse ;)
<virtu> more..
<virtu> worse... maybe at alsamixer
<holstein> yeah
<virtu> I will set a lower settings
<holstein> you can try tweaking the levels
<holstein> BUT, its probably just a loud card
<holstein> AND you can try again when you can go from the line outs
<holstein> that would be ideal
<holstein> optimal
<holstein> i think you woud want to turn the volume down at the piano
<holstein> SO the headphone out is more like a line out
<holstein> BUT you really just have to fiddle with it
<virtu> 60% volume at piano
<virtu> now jack wont start
<virtu> started
<virtu> holstein, How can I edit the sound?
<virtu> like saving as flac or mp3
<holstein> virtu: i save as wav
<holstein> and use soundconverter
<virtu> ok
<holstein> its in the repos
<holstein> alright
<holstein> i gotta run...BBL
<holstein> virtu: good luck :)
<virtu> export it
<virtu> okok
<virtu> holstein, thanks very much
#ubuntustudio 2010-11-14
<ventrik> Does Unbunto have issues with certain tyeps of mobos?
<holstein> ventrik: maybe
<holstein> whats the issue?
<ventrik> I wouldn't know I get this
<ventrik> http://lulzimg.com/i9/ee640188.jpg
<ventrik> With Mint, UnbunStudio, Kunbun, and the standard Unbuntu Distro
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> i have a great screenshot like that
<holstein> of a via chip ;)
<ventrik> But BackTrack which isn't Unbuntu based (iirc) works fine.
<holstein> ventrik: have you tried 'safe graphics mode' in the past?
<holstein> ventrik: sometimes, i use a knoppix disc
<ventrik> I wouldn't know what command that is
<holstein> and grab the generated xorg.conf from there
<holstein> i did that as recent as 10.04
<holstein> on my audio rig
<holstein> i could get the screen aspect the way i wanted it
<holstein> SO i grabbed the xorg.conf from knoppix :)
<holstein> you could do that
<ventrik> Oh LiveCD? This is just after trying to load the CD, straight from autoboot.
<holstein> with backtrack
<holstein> who knows what its doing
<ventrik> Hmm
<holstein> at least you could look in there and see if there is an xorg file
<holstein> and what t says
<holstein> it*
<holstein> ventrik: should be /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<holstein> there wont be one in ubuntu
<holstein> BUT buntu will look there for onw
<holstein> one*
<holstein> if you put one there
<ventrik> I'll check it, I just need to find my other ISO's, my harddrives are all disarrayed because I was setting up dual-boot
<ventrik> Oh I can't even get into the /etc/ I'm stuck running windows.
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> you should be able to do it all from backtrack live
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> ventrik: i think for safe graphics mode
<holstein> when you first boot into the live disc
<holstein> you hit F6
<ventrik> BT only booted, it refused to work with my hardware. Or it was pebkc becuase I'm not all thse familer with linux
<holstein> and enter xforcevesa
<holstein> of course, you'll need the normal buntu live CD
<ventrik> Not the studio?
<holstein> studio is not a live disc
<holstein> ventrik: sound like a pretty normal graphics issue
<holstein> what graphics card is it?
<ventrik> nVida GTX 360m
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats my vote
<ventrik> I kind of figured that since I was getting sound recognition from the OS
<holstein> you can check out... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ventrik> Can I compile this into the OS build pre-burn?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> good question
<holstein> the answer is most certainly yes
<holstein> BUT, i couldnt tell you how ;)
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> i would try forcing vesa
<ventrik> Or can I boot right into console line?
<holstein> from a normal live CD
<holstein> and see a desktop that looks normal
<holstein> THEN i would force vesa in the install you have if that works
<holstein> and then you can relax a little and use the damn thing
<holstein> at least
<ventrik> Well just waitong on the CD download.
<holstein> could be a backport
<holstein> that would give it to you
<ventrik> I probably should wait until I'm sober again though
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-glx-180
<holstein> might be that that package supports that card
<holstein> i just did a little googling
<ventrik> Oh wow thanks
<holstein> still, you'll have to sort somethings out
<holstein> from the command line
<holstein> OR with the vesa driver
<ventrik> All I need is to get the OS up and I;ll be happy
<holstein> to get that package installed
<ventrik> I know Mint's live boot right out of the gate gave me that screen
<holstein> AND im assuming its what you need
<holstein> ventrik: you can ask around in other ubuntu channels too
<holstein> thats not going to be #ubuntustudio specific necessarily
<holstein> you might be able to 'cast a wider net'
<ventrik> True
<holstein> i know #ubuntu is a drag
<ventrik> Well I'll try this first, no point in not.
<holstein> but the local ones are cool
<ventrik> Do you know how stable Maya 2011 is on Linux systems?
<holstein> i dont know what it is.. BUT..
<holstein> http://forums.cgsociety.org/archive/index.php/t-862971.html
<holstein> http://www.kurianos.com/wordpress/?p=309
<holstein> looks like both ends of the spectrum right there
<ventrik> Oh so it runs like it does for ever other OS
<ventrik> On a mac if you move the mouse to fast you crash Maya
<holstein> sounds great ;)
<ventrik> Industry Standard at it's finest
<ventrik> It's great because all the schools computers are Mac's, teachers crash every 3-5 minutes.
<holstein> thats not cool
<holstein> crashy macs :/
<ventrik> It's a cheap port to farm money
<holstein> AH
<ventrik> Windows isn't doing much better though, and that's the default platform it was built on
<holstein> cant use blender?
<ventrik> Blender's user interface is horrendous, it's like learning Latin backwards compared to 3DS Max, Maya, Lightwave, and Houdini.
<holstein> yeah, its tough when your coming from a platform already
<ventrik> Those 4 are almost interchangeable UI wise. But school projects are strictly Maya.
<holstein> more challenigng i thing
<holstein> challenging* i think*
<ventrik> Like I give Blender it's due credit, but when it comes to the mainstream programs it's just a small shell on a phone in comparison. Sadly.
<holstein> i have only opened it to test a wacom tablet that i dont know how ot use either ;)
<ventrik> Oh how is Wacom support on Linux?
<holstein> seemed good
<holstein> i dont know what its suppose to do
<holstein> my folks had it for some reason
<holstein> all the buttons do something
<ventrik> lol
<ventrik> It lets you draw sir :p
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> yeah, but the pen has a lot of little gadgets on it
<ventrik> I took the rocker off and put on a solid grip
<ventrik> They get in the way
<holstein> AH
<holstein> alright
<holstein> i gotta get home
<ventrik> Later
<ventrik> Thanks for the help
<holstein> im out at a gig down the street from my gig
<holstein> and im fading
<holstein> ventrik: anytime
<holstein> let me know how it goes
<ventrik> Will do
<ventrik> Log1entry1
<Bawn> i can help with JACK
<ventrik> Holstein: I haven't had a chance yet to do the Unbuntu driver thing and I won't for a few days, but can I issue that command from Grub?
<ventrik> Because I know in grub I can change the boot command, I could just add the delete versa command line before the boot line (or after?)
<WACOMalt> Hi folks. I am having an issue on Ubuntu Studio 10.10. TiMidity wont start. and I have no idea where to start troubleshooting the issue. It only worked the first two or 3 times I booted up, but I dont think I changed anything
<ventrik> Do you get any sort of error?
<ventrik> I had an issue with wicd where it wouldn't pop up but it would claim to be running (in console) so I had to try different ways to start it
<WACOMalt> just at boot I see starting TiMidity Alsa Midi emulation [failed]
<WACOMalt> how do I start it from terminal?
<ventrik> But it worked before?
<WACOMalt> yeah, maybe the first 3 or 4 boots
<ventrik> You are going to have to ask google for the start command in console
<WACOMalt> then randomly stopped. And my ALSA tab is gone from Jack connections
<ventrik> Did you install anything new?
<ventrik> Change any drivers? etc
<WACOMalt> Only things I changed were installing Maya, Shake, and Nuke
<WACOMalt> nothing sound related
<ventrik> Shake!
<ventrik> Hahaha
<WACOMalt> ?
<ventrik> Damn that brings back memories
<WACOMalt> heheh
<WACOMalt> Yeah same here
<WACOMalt> but I cant get that to run either. I had it running on 9.10
<ventrik> Honestly, you are betting running Maya in Windows if you already have that
<WACOMalt> but on 10.10 it's having library issues
<WACOMalt> no, maya 2011 on linux is perfect
<ventrik> It's an old program that doesn't get updates
<WACOMalt> the previous ones sucked on linux I agree
<WACOMalt> wait.. maya?
<ventrik> I'm not surprised it doesn't load
<ventrik> No Shake
<WACOMalt> shake yeah
<WACOMalt> lol
<WACOMalt> what's it been, 5 years now?
<ventrik> For Mac
<WACOMalt> but it ran perfectly on 9.10
<ventrik> Longer for Linux/Win correct?
<WACOMalt> no linux kept up with mac
<ventrik> Oh
<WACOMalt> windows got killed after a final bugfix when apple took over
<ventrik> Well I mean you can try and get it to work but no one really uses it, just use Nuke and Toxik
<ventrik> Sorry "Compositor"
<WACOMalt> There are plenty of smalled studios that still use it
<WACOMalt> I work at LookFX in hollywood :P
<ventrik> In a few years that will change I think.
<ventrik> Ahhh
<ventrik> I'm just a lowly student
<WACOMalt> But yeah we are mostly nuke/AE now
<WACOMalt> I wish shake had continued to get developed
<WACOMalt> it's be awesome by now
<ventrik> I concur
<WACOMalt> But I do love nuke
<WACOMalt> speaking of which... see that paticular came out for nuke?
<ventrik> No, I haven't used Nuke yet
<WACOMalt> aahh
<WACOMalt> you should :P
<ventrik> My advanced classes are taking up to much time
<WACOMalt> what are you studying? /where?
<ventrik> Teacher wont let me work my way so I'm forced to work in a way that doesn't make sense to me
<ventrik> FAU, nothing special
<ventrik> They actually deleted the 3D major
<WACOMalt> I hate teachers like that
<WACOMalt> ...
<WACOMalt> I went to full sail, but I cant speak very highly of that school either, and it was way overpriced
<ventrik> I want to drop out, I was homeschooled, I learn faster at home, right now I'm about to fail actually.
<ventrik> Oh haha, so then you'd know FAU
<WACOMalt> they didnt help me get a job, but when I got one they called and wanted to do an interview with me to brag in their brochures T_T
<ventrik> It's near DMAC
<ventrik> Sorry you went there though.
<WACOMalt> yeah I've heard of it
<WACOMalt> heheh
<WACOMalt> I mean I learned a lot, but mostly through exposure and the open labs. the teachers were pretty bad, sans a couple
<ventrik> My current project is a still with a fly through
<ventrik> So we aren;t animating
<ventrik> He told me I could use my own pipeline (included zBrush) so I went and BOUGHT a student copy
<ventrik> Only to have him tell me to /not/ use zBrush
<WACOMalt> wow
<WACOMalt> yeah I'd get out of there
<ventrik> I can't afford anywhere else sadly
<WACOMalt> but... instead of teaching yourself, just take some pro classes from training facilities
<WACOMalt> or FXPHD
<WACOMalt> that is an online schoole, and it's BADASS
<ventrik> And I'm at the point where I'm so technical I can't have questions for the teachers, they tell me I'm the only one that could answer it
<WACOMalt> I have felt that :/
<ventrik> Good teachers too from SCAD
<WACOMalt> sucks
<WACOMalt> ah scad
<WACOMalt> my cousin went there
<ventrik> Both graduated top in class lol
<ventrik> Anywho my rig is clipping himself for no reason
<WACOMalt> clipping himself?
<WACOMalt> like interpenetrating?
<WACOMalt> I have a bit of rigging experience, maybe I can help
<ventrik> More like doing 23958230958 on all translates and rotates on the auto inbettwen
<WACOMalt> oh wow
<ventrik> And not doing that in the graph eidtor
<WACOMalt> did you freeze transforms on the bones before binding?
<WACOMalt> they are REALLY picky about their orientations and stuff
<ventrik> Oh it's just a demo rig from a guy from Pixar
<WACOMalt> ah gotcha
<ventrik> I'm just doing animation homework
 * WACOMalt wants this rig, as it sounds cool... being from pixar...
<ventrik> Nino?
<ventrik> It's a basic trainer
<ventrik> I'll email him to you
<ventrik> After an hour or so you'll want to stab him
<WACOMalt> sweet. wacomalt@gmail.com
<WACOMalt> thanks
<ventrik> Whoops saved over it with mine
<ventrik> You get to have 3 keeyframes
<ventrik> Just delete them
<ventrik> And zero him out and you're good
<WACOMalt> lol
<WACOMalt> I'm just interested to see if it glitches out for me too
<ventrik> You can see his flipping though with this save
<ventrik> There ya go
<ventrik> So you work in Hollywood, as far as jobs go. I'm hearing a lot of different stories but none from people that are just regular people in the regular job world.
<WACOMalt> If your talented, and a hard worker, you'll be fine.
<ventrik> What's the market, mostly generalist? I'm trash at modelling and animation, but I'm technical as hell, been using photoshop since I was 12 (half my life) and rigging even the more adchanced rigging seemed to be something I'm good at. Then there is the fact I did photography for 6 years so camera work and lighting.
<WACOMalt> Depends. It helps to be really good at one thing, then also have experience in everything else.
<WACOMalt> awesome. I started 3d when I was 12 :P
<WACOMalt> brb
<ventrik> Well I'm looking to be level headed, everyone in my classes are expecting to get amazing jobs at Pixar et al right after the graduate.
<WACOMalt> hah. No.
<WACOMalt> That doesnt happen :P
<WACOMalt> I wanna keep talking to you about this stuff, but I gotta be back in about 5 mins
<sheldond> hello, does anyone know of a speak to text software or ubuntu
<holstein> ventrik: yes
<holstein> i think you can change those settings temproarily too
<holstein> just to test vesa
<holstein> hey sheldond
<sheldond> yes
<holstein> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376581
<holstein> ^^ i would start there
<holstein> m@zagnut:~$ sudo aptitude search julius
<holstein> p   julius                                                 - speech recognition engine
<WACOMalt> back
<holstein> p   julius-voxforge                                        - acoustic models for Julius (English)
<holstein> p   libjulius-dev                                          - speech recognition engine - development headers
 * holstein should have pastebin-ed that
<holstein> sorry ;)
<holstein> WACOMalt: how about a2jmidid ?
<holstein> p   a2jmidid                                               - daemon for exposing legacy ALSA MIDI in JACK MIDI systems
<WACOMalt> zwuh?
<WACOMalt> do want
<WACOMalt> but I guess my question is... where did my ALSa tab go?
<holstein> was it there before?
<holstein> did you change some JACK settings?
<holstein> AH, i gotta run... BBL...
<WACOMalt> back
<ventrik> lol
<ventrik> You guys are amazing with the timing
<ventrik> It's like phone tag
<WACOMalt> :/
<WACOMalt> hah
<ventrik> How do you like Nino?
<WACOMalt> pretty cool
<ventrik> Did you see the flipping?
<WACOMalt> yeah
<ventrik> That's nino on a good day
<WACOMalt> that's called gimbal lock :)
<WACOMalt> basically...
<ventrik> OH
<ventrik> That would make sense
<WACOMalt> -180 is not the same as 180 even though they are the same position
<WACOMalt> this means maya will interpolate the inbetweens different
<ventrik> So drop the -?
<WACOMalt> try that
<WACOMalt> basically, it's rotating the wrong way tot get tto the same point
<WACOMalt> it's a bitch to avoid
<WACOMalt> but common
<ventrik> Hahahaha
<ventrik> No dice
<WACOMalt> there are some high tech rigs that have scripts running that prevent it
<WACOMalt> baw
<WACOMalt> in that case, no idea :P
<ventrik> Do it
<ventrik> His body flips around
<ventrik> All of them
<WACOMalt> so I see
<WACOMalt> fixing :P
<WACOMalt> yeah, this rig is actually pretty bad :P
<WACOMalt> the controls any way
<ventrik> http://lulzimg.com/i9/1e9a5d6d.jpg
<ventrik> Fixed it though
<ventrik> I just kept undoing and doing it again
<WACOMalt> yeah
<WACOMalt> basically, when positioning him, you REALLy have to make sure that to get one pose, you rotate him to get there the same way the inbetween animations should do.
<WACOMalt> and then pray
<ventrik> Oh well
<ventrik> I have to much work due tomororow because my mom scewed up my work
<WACOMalt> lame
<WACOMalt> how old are you?
<ventrik> I have to make Nino do a run cycle, a jump, Then I need to do a body sync, lip sync, and then model out an entire character that's still have a box mesh
<ventrik> 24
<WACOMalt> wow
<WACOMalt> intense for one night
<ventrik> Well
<ventrik> I've had since Wednesday
<ventrik> OR would have
<WACOMalt> lol
<ventrik> My mother had breast cancer this semster, I had to put my dog down, so that put me back
<WACOMalt> wow that's a lot to deal with
<ventrik> And now I have something in my brain so my mom has been bouncing me all over the place since wednesday getting tests
<WACOMalt> ack man! I hope you're fine!
<ventrik> It's just a "normal" cyst that can be ignored
<WACOMalt> gotcha
<WACOMalt> still pretty annoying I bet.
<ventrik> But I call bullshit on that because I get these debilitating headaches called cluster headaches. And the points where the pain starts happens to be the same spot as the cyst and behind my eye
<WACOMalt> www.blindmanstudio.com that's my site. Pretty outdated, but got some stuff there
<WACOMalt> Cluster headaches. Ive heard those are rediculously painful
<WACOMalt> Yell at the doctor
<WACOMalt> call him an idiot
<WACOMalt>  /her
<ventrik> Another name for them is Suicide headache :/
<ventrik> Most of it's on accident
<ventrik> Nice rotoscope
<WACOMalt> lol
<WACOMalt> which one?
<WACOMalt> oh the forest thing?
<ventrik> First one with the dude
<WACOMalt> hah. that took me WAY too long.  I could probably  do that comp in 2 or 3 days now, but then it took me like a week for the roto, and another month for everything else
<ventrik> Ouch
<WACOMalt> yeeah
<ventrik> Well the first few times doing things is pretty bad
<WACOMalt> true that
<WACOMalt> especially since out school really didnt show us most of the shit I did for my reel
<WACOMalt> *our
<WACOMalt> Anyways, my words to you are this: If you think your school sucks, it probably does. Get out of there and teach yourself or take some online courses (I know of some really good ones if you want the names) You'll learn quicker on your own, and It sounds like your the type of person who does better finding stuff out on their own than being taught (same here)
<WACOMalt> though I do recommend some sort of training just so you learn everything in full detail.
<WACOMalt> but FXPHD is the way to go for sure.
<WACOMalt> as far as compositing
<ventrik> Can you get AE and all that in Linux
<ventrik> ?
<WACOMalt> AE is a bit of a no.
<WACOMalt> it CAN be done...
<WACOMalt> but it's a bitch
<ventrik> Box
<ventrik> VM bascially
<WACOMalt> that or Wine
<WACOMalt> it CAn work in Wine
<ventrik> Naw, prefer native support
<WACOMalt> but yeah VM or actual windows
<WACOMalt> which is why I triboot Windows, Ubuntu, and OSX
<ventrik> I'm going to be setting that up
<ventrik> But this is a laptop
<ventrik> lol
<WACOMalt> I dunno though, I find better performance in Wine usually, when it works
<WACOMalt> since that makes it be native :P
<WACOMalt> hmm, aparantly Photoshop S5 works perfect on linux
<WACOMalt> *CS5
<ventrik> Ew
<ventrik> I didn't like CS5, only because of that new content aware
<ventrik> Makes me cry
<ventrik> I used to have a part time job doing what that does
<WACOMalt> lol
<WACOMalt> yeeeah
<ventrik> I know it's the same for 3D artists when it comes to zBrush
<WACOMalt> if they implement that with the optical flow stuff, motion analysis, and bring it into AE, every roto/paint artist will be out of a job
<ventrik> Half love it half hate it
<ventrik> Oh they will
<WACOMalt> I see no reason to hate it. I guess only if people depend soley on it and disregard actual useful geometry and riggable topology...
<WACOMalt> which zbrush no has tools to make doable.
<ventrik> Just like how you can polypaint textures right on to verts in ZBrush, it's not really fully ironed out now but in a few years you'll never need to UV map again
<WACOMalt> true that
<WACOMalt> Well... as far as sculptures anyway.
<ventrik> Well that why I said a few years
<WACOMalt> Useable moving characters for film or games though HAVE to be less heavy
<WACOMalt> for now
<WACOMalt> so yeah your right :p
<ventrik> Sooner or later they will figure out how to make it so you can export that out as textures
<WACOMalt> you already can. If you have UVs set up (or aauto uvs made in zbrush) you can bake to a texture
<WACOMalt> even the normals and a displacement map
<ventrik> So you make your model, pop it up to a billion polys and paint on it
<WACOMalt> so yeah, NO detail has to be in actual geometry
<ventrik> Export that out as just a data file rather than a UV map
<WACOMalt> it's smexy
<ventrik> Replacing UV maps of the 2D to a full 3D texture map
<ventrik> Skipping UV all together
<ventrik> That's my theory, on how it will go
<WACOMalt> yeah. they have whats called "world-space normal maps. Which can basically hold 3d geometry in a voxel type format.
<ventrik> Oh voxels <3
<WACOMalt> but it's still limited. But it's coming :P
<ventrik> You should finish my model :p
<WACOMalt> hah
<ventrik> lol!
<WACOMalt> modeling is not my stong suite
<ventrik> It's pretty much done
<WACOMalt> animating I can do, rigging a bit, VFX a lot :P
<ventrik> I just need to finish knees down, elbows down, and fix the head I stiched on
<WACOMalt> gimme it, I'll take a look. bores as hell today anyways
<WACOMalt> wait, so hands and feet? :P
<ventrik> Well what I did
<WACOMalt> that's hard :p
<ventrik> Was make a head in ZBrush
<ventrik> So the low poly head
<ventrik> Is higer than the boz mesh
<ventrik> So I have to split a lot
<WACOMalt> fun fun
<WACOMalt> do you havea  low res version of the head?
<ventrik> It is a low res
<ventrik> Like 250 polys
<ventrik> But the body was like 80
<WACOMalt> ah cool
<WACOMalt> aahh, not cool :P
<WACOMalt> is there a limit on the amount of polys?
<ventrik> Naw
<WACOMalt> bah, I cant get the adobe photoshop trial to download. stupid akamai download manager :/
<WACOMalt> wont even open on ubuntu
<ventrik> >.<
<ventrik> I'm just keeping myself to stay low poly
<WACOMalt> fair enough
<ventrik> Because I want to see how low I can go
<ventrik> But technically
<WACOMalt> very good idea
<ventrik> I'm the only person under 260,000 polys
<ventrik> Which is the next lowest count
<WACOMalt> awesome
<WACOMalt> you should always do base mesh that is a low as you can go keeping good deformations and silhouette
<WACOMalt> then bump it up for detail
<ventrik> Up
<ventrik> Yup^
<ventrik> Sent
<ventrik> Plus ref planes
<ventrik> In the end I'm going to make him one mesh, armour, boots, etc
<ventrik> Yes, I can't draw :/
<WACOMalt> haha me either man.
<WACOMalt> The curse of being mostly technical
<ventrik> Yes!
<ventrik> I should check into VFX, they just don't offer those classes to even touch dynamics
<WACOMalt> Hell I'll teach you stuff. It's so much fun, and very technical :P
<ventrik> I'm that one guy that will make his verts land on snapped points or even measurements
<WACOMalt> that's actually a pretty good reference image
<ventrik> The side view isn't mine
<WACOMalt> heheh
<WACOMalt> awesome
<ventrik> Essntally he is a Wizard type
<WACOMalt> oh god.. nurbs?
<ventrik> And half of him will be all torn up
<ventrik> Because he is so powerful it's tearing his body
<ventrik> Hence no armour on one arm
<WACOMalt> gotcha
<ventrik> I'll texture that to be black, with cracks of glowing awesome enegery
<ventrik> black/charred
<ventrik> The armour will go from being rusted and chipped to silver and clean
<ventrik> And as far as his concept art goes, I just cut and cropped images from other concept art, photoshopped it all together
<ventrik> Like the Assassin's Creed boots lmfao
<WACOMalt> your normals were effed up :P I fixed 'em
<ventrik> Yeah for a reason :p
<WACOMalt> nice head though
<WACOMalt> oh really?
<ventrik> Just so I can see the faces etc
<WACOMalt> oh gotcha
<WACOMalt> head looks like vin deisel
<ventrik> Really?
<WACOMalt> a bt
<ventrik> >.<
<WACOMalt> from the side anyways
<ventrik> He is supposed to be persian-like
<WACOMalt> that too
<WACOMalt> hell, judging by his head, you're a better modeler than me
<ventrik> That was zBrush
<WACOMalt> zbrush counts
<WACOMalt> anyone who says it doesn't is an idiot :P
<ventrik> I used a default head shape that was like 20 polys or something
<WACOMalt> aahh
<WACOMalt> I need zbrush on linux...
<ventrik> It wasn't defined but it had spots for the eyes and mouth and a 4 poly nose
<ventrik> So I just used the move tool and shaped it and then dug in
<WACOMalt> ah cool
<WACOMalt> yeha I never really got into zbrush
<ventrik> As far as modeling, I'm decent, but I really want zBrush for texturing
<WACOMalt> but my friend, he's a badass :P
<ventrik> wanted^
<WACOMalt> solution, ue zbrush for textureing. though using normal UVs. Then save out the texture and bring it back into maya
<ventrik> Not even that, the third option
<ventrik> User zBrush to make the images
<ventrik> To photoshop
<WACOMalt> there you go
<ventrik> http://www.philipk.net/tutorials/materials/tilesold/tilesold.html
<WACOMalt> that's fun
<ventrik> And quicker.
<WACOMalt> indeed
<ventrik> Okay fixed nino and his gimbol lockage
<ventrik> Now to finsih the run
<ventrik> And lead to a jump
<WACOMalt> yus
 * WACOMalt turns your model into cloth
<ventrik> o.o
<ventrik> If I turned that in, I'm pretty sure he'd think I was capable of that
<ventrik> lol
<WACOMalt> heheh
<ventrik> I have to do a beach scene for my animation final, group project, so I'm leaning how to make small waves
<ventrik> Maybe you can show me how that works
<ventrik> I was going to do realflow but I need in Maya native support. But at least I know how to make a tidal wave now.
<ventrik> It's such an awesome short though, we are going to have the cliche desert island with a palm tree and a guy putting a message in the bottle, every time he puts the bottle out to see the waves carry it back in. So after two times he will hurl it and soon as he does he is going to start making shocked faces, you will hear someone get hit with the bottle, some short fat kid in floaties walks up, kicks him in the shin, and a
<WACOMalt> waves, that's a doozy for a "small" project :P
<ventrik> Well my idea was make a plane and make it animatied casutic feflections
<ventrik> And then add in a small area of wave
<ventrik> Since we are only moving a bottle
<ventrik> And they don't even have to collide with the bottle. so the wave can be purely just as is
<ventrik> Rolling up on shore
<ventrik> Just a tiny one, no real height to it
<ventrik> like rolling tide
<WACOMalt> well, if we go into 3d fluid simulations, there are some ocean preses you can play with to make work that way
<WACOMalt> the bottle can ripple pretty easily.
<WACOMalt> can you test something for me in ubuntu?
<WACOMalt> I think its a linux thing in general
<WACOMalt> go to firefox, or any program, and copy some text while in that program. Then close the program and try to paste it into something else. It seems copied stuff goes away with the program
<WACOMalt> http://www.imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=2818
<ventrik> Sorry don;t have Linux working atm
<ventrik> Wont boot because my GPU isn't supported
<ventrik> So I get greeted with a black and white screen
<ventrik> I have to manage to delete the versa driver before I boot, which I can't do until I boot.
<WACOMalt> ah fun
<WACOMalt> failsafe graphics mode?
<ventrik> LOL
<WACOMalt> mine was simmilar
<ventrik> No idea
<ventrik> I haven't used Linux before
<WACOMalt> had to do failsafe, install the official nvidia drivers, then it boots fine every time
<WACOMalt> aahh
<ventrik> I used FreeBSD like 7 years ago but only for a month
<ventrik> It was a server box that I got ripped off for
<WACOMalt> ah fun
<ventrik> I wanted to get Linux working for my 3D stuff because we both know Maya is about as stable as a woman on her period.
<WACOMalt> true
<ventrik> The Mac version of 2011 is lawl worthy
<WACOMalt> it's gotten better recently though
<ventrik> If you move through any menu too fast, you crash.
<WACOMalt> they did a service pack that made OSX version stable
<WACOMalt> finally
<ventrik> Ah
<ventrik> School computers don't get the updates
<WACOMalt> and they released the same service pack for windows and linux, but it literally changed nothing
<ventrik> Not that I use them
<ventrik> My laptop is better than those Macs
<ventrik> How's the cloth mesh o.O
<WACOMalt> pretty :P
<ventrik> lolol
<ventrik> Oh when you first loaded him, how was my edge flow looking? Decent?
<ventrik> I'm trying to avoid n-poles (a vert with more then 5 edges on it) Keeping it either 3 or 4 to a vert.
<ventrik> Such a pain
<iatn> Is it not /etc/security/limits.conf under Maverick?
<iatn> I've added "@audio   	-  	 memlock    	 unlimited"
<iatn> but ulimit -l still says I've got it set to 500MB or whatever
<iatn> and ardour is pissing and whining
<ventrik> http://ardour.org/node/1638
<ventrik> ?
<iatn> Seems I have set it correctly
<iatn> but ulimit -l still says 480408
<iatn> its as if its not reading limits.conf
<iatn> Did it change in maverick?
<WACOMalt> woot just got photoshop cs% working flawlessly
<WACOMalt> *CS5
<ventrik> Nice
<ventrik> Now you just need
<ventrik> CrazyBump
<ventrik> UV layout
<WACOMalt> UV Layout? never tried that.
<WACOMalt> I used to use roadkill for UVs
<WACOMalt> havent really done any modeling since school though
<ventrik> http://www.uvlayout.com/
<WACOMalt> sick, I mean photoshop CS5 is PERFECT. smooth fonts, even has the windows 7 close buttons and whatnot. Type tool works, and even 3D import is working in photoshop :P
<WACOMalt> didn't expect it to go so smooth
<ventrik> Lol
<ventrik> Does it import MB/MA files?
<ventrik> Like if I wanted to import my character
<WACOMalt> no, just OBJs
<ventrik> Ah
<WACOMalt> but maya can export OBJs
<ventrik> Correct
<WACOMalt> and you can paint directly on them in photoshop
<WACOMalt> and the textures will work perfectly
<WACOMalt> whoops
<ventrik> LOL
<WACOMalt> now I just need to fix Shake, and my midi and I will be back to 100% ubuntu
<ventrik> I can't wait for this semester to be over
<WACOMalt> aside from after effects :/
<ventrik> I'm not taking another 3D class here
<WACOMalt> yeah?
<WACOMalt> good call
<ventrik> Granted they only offer composition after this
<ventrik> Intro > ADV Mod and ADV Anim > Comp
<ventrik> That's it
<ventrik> These two classes are insane as it is
<ventrik> And it's not hard, it's just my modeling teacher wants stupid stuff done
<ventrik> Like that nurbs things
<ventrik> He made me waste a week on that
<ventrik> A WEEK
<WACOMalt> jebus
<WACOMalt> and it's not even nurbs
<WACOMalt> :P
<ventrik> Just to only use as a silhouette to box model to, even thought he made me spend another week making my image planes.
<ventrik> No no, it's in the layers
<ventrik> In the same file
<WACOMalt> wow
<ventrik> Just out of spheres
<ventrik> But he was anal with it all
<ventrik> We wasted 3 weeks doing "prep" work. Which I can uncerstand having the corrrect references and resources is helpful
<WACOMalt> but there's a line there :P
<WACOMalt> I gotta go man
<ventrik> Later
<WACOMalt> I'll prolly be back on later fixing my midi issue
<WACOMalt> cya!
<virtu> holstein, hi
<virtu> holstein, today I discover that I will always get some noise with my actual soundcard, the main problem is because the microphone and line in are in the same input and don't have any protection against interference at all
<holstein> virtu: sounds about right
<holstein> you should try the line-out of the keyboard to the line-in on the card though
<holstein> that would have the best chance
<virtu> holstein, I tried some configs today (mic volume, capture volume, all settings) and when the mic volume is very down, no noise at all I got, but also a very low recorded volume
<holstein> boost it in post
<holstein> and see if the noise is still there
<holstein> just really quiet
<virtu> holstein, sure... just have to wait the behringer interface arrive =) (I believe that will happen at the end of this month)
<holstein> you got better gear on the way anyways
<holstein> yeah :)
<virtu> aham
<virtu> aham = yes
<holstein> i shouldnt say better
<holstein> more appropriate
<holstein> theres nothing wrong with your internal card
<holstein> serves the intended purpose :)
<virtu> yup... but even when I am listening normal music (mp3) it makes some noise
<virtu> I'll guess this is a driver problem/bug
<holstein> nah
<virtu> because at windows 7 with old drivers I got a lot of noise listening normal music
<holstein> i bet its hardware
<holstein> laptops are loud
<virtu> so.. with behringer all that matters will be solved
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> well, you still dont have any preamps
<holstein> BUT yeah, you should get a clean line in to HD
<virtu> preamps, why I need it?
<ventrik> Better power flow
<ventrik> Both in and out
<virtu> which one do you recommended?
<virtu> a good deal (cheap with nice quality)?
<ventrik> I only know what I used from DJing
<ventrik> And I used Crown for both amp and pre
<virtu> http://www.pianoclues.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/rec-rca-cable.jpg need this adapters
<virtu> ok ventrik, thanks =) I will check at google if I found something
<ventrik> Crown isn't cheap
<ventrik> lol
<ed__> anyone know how to connect output of hydrogen to input of audacity
<holstein> yeah, you dont need one
<holstein> when you need one, you'll know
<holstein> and you'll spend some money :)
<holstein> ed__: you can export from hydrogen right?
<ventrik> My friend sells audio EQ and he has a McIntosh setup
<ventrik> It's so nice
<holstein> then import to audacity
<ventrik> Probably like 50,000 bucks though
<holstein> i would use JACK
<holstein> set that setting in hydrogen to use a track per instrument
<holstein> and route those in JACK
 * virtu remembers JACK
<virtu> =P
<holstein> to separate channels in ardour
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/xcy0n1fn/Final_Fantasy_-_Aeriths_Theme.html
<ed__> i can record from hydrogen directly into ardour, wondering if you can do this with audacity
<virtu> latest record...
<virtu> Piano: Mellow Grand I
<holstein> ed__: audacity doesnt seem to like JACK
<holstein> but again
<holstein> you can record into ardour then
<holstein> and export a wav
<holstein> and import that into audacity
<ed__> yes i guess thats the way
<virtu> in future I'd like to use hydrogen
<holstein> OR just do what your doing with ardour instead of audacity
<ed__> audacity doesn't even show up in jackctl->connect or in patchage
<virtu> to make some beats to my piano sounds
<holstein> ed__: i tried again recently
<holstein> and had no luck
<holstein> im not really motivated though
<ed__> holstein, yeah
<holstein> im not hating on audacity
<holstein> ardour just fits my needs better
<ed__> holstein, yes, but i have some friends stuck in windows and audacity runs on windows, and i would like some familiarity to teach them
<holstein> thats how i started using it :)
<virtu> dinner time... c ya
<holstein> virtu: laterx
<ed__> holstein, do you know why timidity always shows up in patchage, but not in jackctl->connect?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> things got moved around on me
<holstein> when i went to JACK2
<holstein> i use a2jmidid
<holstein> to connect some things that i used to connect differently
<holstein> there are some settings in the qjackctl
<holstein> that can affect that
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> maybe you tweaked them?
<ed__> i'll look
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-07
<jasonmchristos> is the realtime or low latency kernel in any official repos ?
<jasonmchristos> What is the dev channel I have some valuable input.
<jasonmchristos> What is a general protection error?
<jasonmchristos> [ 7108.315375] audacity[6161] general protection ip:b6406575 sp:bfa8b7f0 error:0 in libavcodec.so.52.72.2[b5fdc000+54f000]
<holstein> jasonmchristos: that channel is #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> theres no -RT or -lowlatency kernel in the repos right now
<holstein> theres an -RT in the 10.04 repos
<holstein> and we are working on getting the -lowlatency (assuming its still relevant) in 12.04
<holstein> it might be totally unnecessary by now
<holstein> or, by then, rather
<jasonmchristos> holstein: darn i got 10.10
<jasonmchristos> thinking it had an RT
<holstein> theres a PPA
<holstein> you really dont need it anymore though
<jasonmchristos> why is that?
<jasonmchristos> whats the dev channel i have some feedback for the devs
<holstein> the preemt stuff that the rt kernel uses is working its way into the generic one
<holstein> jasonmchristos: the ubuntustudio devs?
<jasonmchristos> yes
<holstein> well, its #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> you must only be able to see a few lines at a time
<jasonmchristos> wasnt it ubuntustudio-dev a day ago ?
<holstein> nope
<holstein> its been *-devel
<jasonmchristos> holstein: why do you say that I can only see a few lines?
<holstein> because the first thing i typed to you here was that channel name
<holstein> 01:00 < holstein> jasonmchristos: that channel is #ubuntustudio-devel
<jasonmchristos> holstein: just trying out znc
<jasonmchristos> it musnt have replayed it
<holstein> its about XFCE?
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-08
<luis__> buenas noches
<holstein> luis__: hey!
<luis__> gracias por responder
<luis__> tengo algunas preguntas sobre jack, me podrías ayudar
<holstein> maybe i thought you were someone else
<holstein> you might try #ubuntu-es
<luis__> thanks, you can help me about jack
<holstein> sure
<luis__> ok ;-), thanks
<luis__> look, I'm trying to run rosegarden+jack+qsynth on a dell 9400 machine, but it isn't satisfactory
<luis__> they crashed frequently
<luis__> the sound card is the integrated to the mother board
<holstein> luis__: what are your JACK settings?
<luis__> one second ...
<luis__> real time: yes
<luis__> priority 89
<holstein> luis__: OK
<luis__> frames /period 512
<holstein> the only ones you really need to worry about are that one ^^
<holstein> and 512 is good
<holstein> and do 2 for the periods/buffer
<holstein> for priority, i use 'default'
<holstein> luis__: what kernel are you using?
<holstein> the stock one?
<luis__> I using a real time kernel
<holstein> which one?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa ?
<holstein> is this 11.10?
<luis__> it's 10.04
<holstein> ok
<holstein> still, that might be a bit much to expect of that hardware
<holstein> you should also try 1024/2
<holstein> luis__: 441000
<luis__> yes
<luis__> but it crashed if the musical piece have many tracks :(
<holstein> sure
<holstein> just keep relaxing the settings
<holstein> 2048 ;)
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> you cant expect stellar performance from an internal card
<luis__> :(
<holstein> ?
<holstein> could be worse
<holstein> you could have no settings to tweak :)
<holstein> just keep relaxing the JACK settings
<holstein> you might be OK
<luis__> I'm trying two days and ...
<holstein> right
<luis__> I don't have something aceptable :(
<holstein> i have several internal cards that are like that
<holstein> luis__: you can try different kernels
<holstein> mainline 3.x kernels
<holstein> or others from https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> newer ones for 10.10 and above
<luis__> thanks,  I look that and prove with thems
<luis__> (excuse me my poor english )
<holstein> luis__: no worries :)
<luis__> you can say me:  what I choose "meta" or not "meta"
<luis__> ... or I try whit thems?
<luis__> with :D
<holstein> i would just download the .deb files for the newest kernel from abogani
<holstein> im using a 3.x kernel in 10.04 on a machine and its running fine
<holstein> as long as you know how to recover, it wont hurt to try
<holstein> the kernel, and maybe ALSA too
<luis__> ok, I go to try this, and I will download the last alsa then?
<holstein> luis__: its up to you
<holstein> i would try the kernel first personally
<luis__> ok
<holstein> i think its easier to undo
<luis__> :D
<holstein> the alsa update could break some other stuff
<holstein> im not sure
<luis__> undersand...
<luis__> I undersand...
<luis__> I understand...
<luis__> holstein:  thank for your orientation, I try with the kernel and, next time you stay here like holstein?
<luis__> or you change your nick?
<holstein> luis__: yup
<holstein> i'll be here :)
<holstein> let us know how it goes, and good luck
<luis__> thanks, good night for you
<luis__> then bye
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-09
<altice> this a good place to ask about recording hardware recommendations?
<holstein> altice: sure
<holstein> here and/or #opensourcemusicians
<altice> I have a tascam
<altice> works just fine
<altice> but not with linux
<altice> I'm having a terrible time figure out jackd, but that's a diff story
<holstein> i have one as well
<holstein> i have to use a custom JACK startup script and a -generic kernel and it works OK
<altice> I think my problem is I cannot get past figured out how to setup everything, it's a little confusing for me and haven't found a good tutorial
<holstein> anyways.. whats you buget? and what are you mostly planning on doing? and what is the tascam you alreay have?
<holstein> altice: that document is challening to create
<holstein> all the hardware cases are different
<altice> oh really?
<altice> that must be the specifics, if I knew more about how jackd needed to be setup in order to work I might be able to figure it out
<altice> budget....i'd like to only spend $200-300, and mostly what we are looking for is a way to get more inputs
<holstein> well, we can talk you through that at some point
<holstein> altice: you can pick up a presonus firepod used for that price these days
<altice> only 2 on the tascam, we need to mic up a full drum kit and then have two ports left over (3 would be nice)
<holstein> its firewire, and works well
<holstein> out of the box
<holstein> i have ont
<holstein> one*
<altice> 2 ports for guitar and bass (3rd would be to put in a synth/piano or a turntable setup
<altice> will I get the port density I need with a firepod?
<altice> or am I looking at the wrong thing.......
<holstein> not sure what you are talking about
<holstein> theres 8ins and outs
<altice> the tascam has only 2 inputs right?
<holstein> decent preamps
<altice> or are we on the firepod?
<holstein> http://www.mikeholstein.info/2011/07/living-solo-bass-made-with-ubuntu.html
<holstein> ^^ i made that with the firepod
<holstein> though, i didnt use its preamps
<holstein> altice: not sure how many in/outs your tascam has
<altice> mine only has 2
<altice> I'm looking for a decent option to expand that
<altice> I guess my question is should I get a mixer, or a different recording device?
<altice> ...wow...listening to your music right now...
<altice> diggin that jazz
 * holstein bows... thanks for listening
<altice> ...I don't think I want to record anymore
<altice> lol
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> altice: its not too much hassle getting everything going
<altice> even trying to run it all in linux?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i actually think its the unlearning process that is challenging
<altice> dude....aren't you supposed to be putting on a show right now?
<altice> lol I'm reading everything on your site btw
<holstein> if you are already used to cubase or something like that
<holstein> like i was
<holstein> altice: feel free
<holstein> its not up to date though :/
<altice> ahh
<altice> I was going to say
<altice> how much of a badass are you hanging out backstage somewhere taking linux/music questions in between sets....
<altice> hahaha
<holstein> lol
<holstein> im off tonite
<altice> I am not use to cubase at all actually, my extent of music recording revolved around CoolEditPro when that was popular
<holstein> i have a tuesday thing
<altice> and of course windows
<holstein> but we are taking a break
<holstein> i'll have a bout a month off from it
<holstein> which is fine by me
<altice> everybody needs a break eventually
<altice> also, my linux experience just started about a year ago from right now
<holstein> cool
<holstein> welcome :)
<altice> but now....everything I run is linux, a friend of mine turned me onto it and it's been a great breakthrough for me
<altice> open source community is right in line with what I believe
<altice> him and I now post to a personal blog about little things we come across and figure out and share with people
<altice> holstein: well if you can think of a really good jackd tutorial that helped you out, please feel free to pass it along.
<holstein> altice: the #opensourcemusicians channel is where i got help
<holstein> but i can get you going too
<altice> if that's the place to find the right people then good for me to start there
<altice> I'll try that
<altice> thanks
<holstein> i gotta run for a bit
<holstein> but, im here often
<holstein> and ill get you up and running
<altice> no problem, I'll catch you next time I'm trying to get this going :)
<altice> anyone able to help with a JACKd problem?
<altice> I am trying to get audio in with a TASCAM us-122
<kalethecool> newbie IRC user and fairly new linux/ubuntu studio user here. Can someone clear up for me what is going on with realtime kernels?
<astraljava> kalethecool: We're going to go with a -lowlatency setup. Most of the features are creeping in to mainline, so no real need for a -rt patched anymore.
<kalethecool> by mainline you mean generic ubuntu?
<kalethecool> and is there a place I can keep an eye on the development and implementation of the low latency kernel? Does it look like it will be in 12.04?
<astraljava> kalethecool: No, mainline kernel.
<astraljava> kalethecool: I'm not sure, ScottL did mention it might be ready quite late in the cycle, so there's a bit of an uncertainty. But I don't know really where to keep track of it. We'll try to inform the community about it better, I guess. Mailing list and here, I suppose.
<kalethecool> ok, still getting used to how to stay up-to-date on things. is there a low-latency for 10.04? I couldn't find one in synaptic, or Borgani and Dev PPAs.
<astraljava> Might have been -rt for lucid, I forget now.
<kalethecool> I'm 32 bit on this machine, so I think that excludes me from -rt.
<kalethecool> Thanks for the help.
<astraljava> No, that shouldn't have anything to do with it.
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-10
<stochastic> Hey everyone, who in here is currently running a firewire audio device?
<ailo> stochastic, I have one
<ailo> focusrite sapphire pro 40
<ailo> Works fantastic on Oneiric with a -lowlatency kernel
<ailo> I had to recompile my own. Going to see if I can put it up on my PPA later
<stochastic> ailo, it's been a while since I've had a working firewire-enabled computer and I'm trying to get my presonus firepod working on my new laptop
<stochastic> what steps are needed to get things rolling out the gate?
<stochastic> 11.10 install - fresh
<ailo> stochastic, Since 11.04 firewire cards work out of the box
<ailo> You only need to be a member of audio group in order to run jack
<stochastic> okay, well I get nothing but crashes over here
<ailo> One thing I had to do to get mine working was having to have the card on while I stuck in the cord
<stochastic> is jack set to 'realtime'?
<ailo> Just use standard jack settings
<stochastic> I always boot up with the device on and plugged in
<ailo> Now, mine is behaving differently for some reason, so I can get it working by first injecting the cord, and then turning the device on
<stochastic> hey what do you know, unchecking 'realtime' in jack set it up fine, now to run some audio tests
<ailo> Ok, then you were not a member of audio group?
<stochastic> yes, I was a member of the audio group
<stochastic> I did remember that step in earlier config tests
<ailo> stochastic, Did you logout login? Cause, that would be the only thing I can think of why realtime would not work.
<ailo> stochastic, Here's why your device works out of the box "/lib/udev/rules.d/60-ffado.rules"
<ailo> So, you don't need to set any rights for the firewire device itself
<ailo> However, in order to get jack to run it in realtime, you need to be in audio group
<ailo> If you want to double check, just run jack as root
<ailo> stochastic, So, in short, to get a firewire device working, generally the only thing you need to consider is being a member of audio group
<stochastic> ailo, well I have the card hooked up, trying to record into an ardour session but the track won't record (nor will the ardour transport start - or the jack transport for that matter) any suggestions?   I also see no levels in the ardour track inputs.
<ailo> stochastic, I would double check with the onboard card, and if all else fails, try the firewire device with OSX or Windows
<ailo> I mean, double check that everything works fine with alsa, and the onboard card
<ailo> Don't have any specific knowledge about your device
<ailo> I would also make sure it works in realtime, which is kind of essential I believe in order to get any kind of good performance
<ailo> stochastic, Good luck. Gotta go now :)
<intenzo> hi!
<intenzo> does anyone here know it its possible to start a capture at a specific smpte time in dvgrab?
<holstein> anything is possible, but i would probably try and 'do it in post'
<intenzo> do it in post?
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> grab, edit afterward
<intenzo> ah
<intenzo> well i got 4000 dv tapes to copy so i realy need to automate
<intenzo> ;)
<holstein> whats the issue?
<holstein> you'll need to set the grab times per tape then
<intenzo> theres 2min of colorbars and black picture in the beginning of every tape
<holstein> i still think any editing would be easier than anything during capture
<intenzo> for some reason i can set the end time but not the start time
<intenzo> just thought that was wierd and was afriad i had missed something in dvgrab
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> im not sure who's maintaining that package
<intenzo> do you know any alternatives to dvgrab?
<holstein> not sure who would know either
<holstein> not a lot of video folks here unfortunately
<holstein> and what i do , i just edit
<intenzo> think I'll have a look on the dvgrab code to see if I can do something clever
<intenzo> thanks!
<holstein> intenzo: good luck
<holstein> intenzo: feel free to comment on the mailing list
<holstein> i see some video chatter there sometimes
<holstein> VERY rare in this channel though...
<intenzo> well it was a long shot, but thought that some here would have some knowlige about it
<intenzo> i'll get back if i find a good solution
<intenzo> holstein: I solved it
<intenzo> a fried made a custom build of dvgrab ;)
<intenzo> it adds a startcapture option
<intenzo> https://launchpad.net/~rawler/+archive/ppa
<holstein> intenzo: w0w
<holstein> sometimes i tell people the software is open, and they technically can make it do anything
<holstein> rarely does someone actually do it though :)
<intenzo> hes f_ing great
<intenzo> also, it was a rather easy patch so all other functionality is there and should work as espected
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-11
<yosefu> hi
<yosefu> would you mind if i ask a few questions about sound settings?
<stochastic> hey yosefu, what questions did you have?
<yosefu> wow that's so nice!
<yosefu> i was trying to get my sound back in 11.10
<yosefu> aplay -l doesn't find any soundcard
<stochastic> hmm, I don't know where to begin helping you on that problem
<stochastic> do you know what your soundcard is?
<yosefu> lshw -C multimedia gives me two
<yosefu>   product: Manhattan HDMI Audio [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<yosefu>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<yosefu> product: 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio
<yosefu>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<stochastic> okay so you're trying to get your onboard audio working again?  was it ever working?
<yosefu> after installing
<yosefu> however i did some tweak to get a midi keyboard working with zynaddsubfx
<yosefu> and to get jack working, and so on... i might have messed it all
<stochastic> hmm
<yosefu> also tried an alsa upgrade script
<stochastic> ohh, that could cause major troubles
<yosefu> i guess
<yosefu> maybe i should reinstall alsa from scratch
<yosefu> or is there a way to restore the settings that come with the install?
 * stochastic really doesn't have an answer for those questions
<yosefu> :(
<yosefu> where would you ask?
<stochastic> maybe in #ubuntu
<stochastic> maybe poke holstein and ask him
<yosefu> wouldn't that annoy him?
<stochastic> well I just did by typing his name directly, so you can leave your chat client open and wait for him to come back
<yosefu> :)
<virtu> hey holstein, how are you?
<pitchoilcan> ITM
<holstein> :/
<holstein> i missed virtu
<holstein> and yosefu
#ubuntustudio 2011-11-12
<Valentin2> hi there, does anybody know how to change gimps theme?where is the gtk file?
<benlebovitz> hi guys... I'm trying to upgrade to ubuntu studio right now from 11.10, but I'm only getting like 3kbs on the downloads
<benlebovitz> 3 KiB/s that is
<benlebovitz> oh, nevermind... it's actually moving now
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-05
<rickbol_> does ubuntustudio include an app that can rip a dvd? I don't see handbrake.
<holstein> rickbol_: i would just search the package manager of your choice
<holstein> i would consider using https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<holstein> rickbol_: looks like acidrip is in the default ubuntu repos that ubuntustudio and all the other variants share
<anto> hello everyone
<anto> could you please advice me the best way to rip or shrink a DVD to hard disc or burn it directly from live cd?
<holstein> anto: i would try #ubuntu
<holstein> we are usually more about creating new content here
<holstein> anything that would work for ubuntu would work for ubuntustudio
<holstein> i dont think we include any ripping tools on the live CD
<holstein> maybe the avlinux live CD has those tools
<anto> thanks holstein mybe I missed the poin, what is the difference to going to ubuntu?
<holstein> anto: more support
<holstein> anto: more users to ask
<anto> oh I see!
<holstein> anto: we are not allowed to ship dvd support with any ubuntu by default
<holstein> best case, i would think you could add a few packages and "rip" a dvd
<holstein> though, that is not legal in my area, so i have not tried it in ages
<anto> I read Ubuntu Studio is the best for multimedia
<holstein> anto: you are not doing mulitmedia though
<holstein> anto: you are changing the format of a packaged product
<anto> ah now is more clear thanks
<holstein> we have access to the same tool in ubuntu that would make that possible
<holstein> anto: nothing about linux/ubuntu/ubuntustudio makes that dvd not supported
<holstein> anto: its the dvd codecs that are licensed in a way that we cannot release them
<anto> thanks I understand
<holstein> anto: i would install ubuntustudio or something lighter to a USB stick
<holstein> anto: i would install the lib-dvd stuff
<holstein> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> i would try something like handbrake via https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots or acidrip from the repos
<holstein> OR, i would look for a live cd that might support that. maybe a mint spin, or avlinux
<anto> a live cd is the best option for me
<holstein> anto: sure, then try a mint spin, or maybe avlinux.. or a distro that is not "legal".. or make your own
<holstein> anto: maybe a suse one with the online suse studio
<holstein> anto: or, think about why we do not have such a live CD, and maybe just ask the conten creator for the product in the format you want
<anto> not your fault guys
<Flamethrower> hey everyone. Long time since I used an IRC room
<Flamethrower> how you all doing?
<gordonjcp> ugh, XFCE is just unusable
<z0dd> little problem: i wish to style nautilus toolbar but window manager styles seem not to affect it. solutions?
<gordonjcp> doesn't xfce use thunar?
<gordonjcp> right, I've given Linux audio my once-a-year shot
<gordonjcp> I can't put up with XFCE and its teeny-tiny blurry fonts, and there are still no PC-based sequencers
<zequence> gordonjcp: You're free to use any desktop system you like
<gordonjcp> zequence: I might stick Unity back on
<zequence> gordonjcp: What do you mean by there not being PC-based sequencers?
<gordonjcp> zequence: nothing usable
<zequence> gordonjcp: Well, you can always help improve the ones that exist
<gordonjcp> zequence: the thing is, I do music-y stuff as a hobby
<gordonjcp> software development is a major part of my job
<gordonjcp> this is why the music software I've already written is so unmaintained
<zequence> gordonjcp: Did you try Ardourd3? And what kind of music are you making?
<gordonjcp> zequence: mostly electronica, industrial stuff
<gordonjcp> I haven't tried Ardour 3 for a while, but the last time I did it was terrible
<zequence> gordonjcp: Ok, so you need samples and instruments. I'm doing something in those realms myself, but I'm only ever using puredata
<gordonjcp> zequence: I have samples and instruments
<gordonjcp> more than I could possibly ever need
<gordonjcp> what I don't have is a sequencer
<zequence> I find commercial sequencers less tha adequate for what I want to do
<zequence> Since, what I do is very much live based, and involves a bit of improvisation
<gordonjcp> seq24 is quite flexible for that
<gordonjcp> I love being able to just gate patterns on and off with the keyboard
<zequence> I don't like having to be confined to the boundaries a sequencer puts on you
<gordonjcp> I don't like how unstable PC-based sequencers are
<gordonjcp> they just can't keep time
<gordonjcp> take *any* sequencer, commercial or open-source, running on any OS, program in a snare rush
<zequence> I've had some problems with alsa midi, and an external module
<gordonjcp> sounds like someone tipping turnips off a lorry
<zequence> gordonjcp: Do you ever feel like you get to do the music you want to make?
<gordonjcp> zequence: yes, but not when I involve computers
<zequence> If not, I would probably look for options on how to improve that situation. For me, it was puredata.
<gordonjcp> apart from my Atari ST, which Just Plain Works
<gordonjcp> zequence: I tried puredata but I just don't understand it
<zequence> gordonjcp: supercollider then?
<gordonjcp> zequence: again, I don't really know what I'd use it for
<zequence> gordonjcp: Well, what do you use a sequencer for? Controlling stuff, no?
<gordonjcp> yes
<gordonjcp> but supercollider and puredata look like they're more for synthesis
<zequence> gordonjcp: I'd say good for both. But, no linearity, until you create it
<gordonjcp> right, but then that means I have to sit and grind code
<gordonjcp> which I don't want to do
<gordonjcp> the whole point of sitting down to fiddle about with music stuff is to take a break from sitting bashing out code
<gordonjcp> at present there seems to be no way to do that, without firing up the Atari ST
<zequence> gordonjcp: Ever thought about just playing the piano?
<z0dd> @gordonjcp, thank you, didn't know thunar. i come from nautilus under linux mint. now enabled, works perfectly. thanx
<zequence> z0dd: Thunar is the default file manager in XFCE, but in Ubuntu Studio, we replaced it with Nautilus
<gordonjcp> zequence: I just don't get why an Alesis MMT8 with a little 4MHz microcontroller can maintain solid timing but a PC with a 4GHz processor, clocked 1000 times faster with 64-bit words instead of 8-bit, can't even get close
<zequence> gordonjcp: How do you notice this? By ear? If I can add stuff to a prerecorded track, that was recorded to a specific time, ranging about 30 min or more, and being able to add stuff to it, on time, not noticing any deviations, is that not good enough?
<z0dd> zequence: why, if i can? thunar appears to be faster and more eyecandy, standard based and lightweight
<zequence> z0dd: I'm not advicing on your choice of file manager. Just informing
<gordonjcp> zequence: yes, by ear
<gordonjcp> I know a lot of the jitter is down to the inherent granularity of MIDI
<gordonjcp> but that tends to give you the same offset all the time
<z0dd> zequence: obviously, lol, just to ask ;)
<zequence> gordonjcp: We did add timer stuff to 12.10. Don't know if it's properly configured, so it's active. On 12.04 right now myself
<zequence> gordonjcp: Might help reduce jitter. But, in my experience, alsa midi is what causes most of it. And, especially with external devices
<zequence> jack midi was a lot easier to work with. I was able to record some stuff from my Roland XV-5050. Connected through usb
<zequence> I was using Ardour3 for that (last year)
<zequence> Don't know how much usb plays a role
<zequence> I'm only concerned with what the music sounds like though
<zequence> Don't know the internals of jack and alsa midi, so I can't really say what makes the difference
<gordonjcp> oh man, USB MIDI is the *pits*
<gordonjcp> I have this USB MIDI cable that I can basically only use for patch dumps
<gordonjcp> it actually tries to interpret MIDI data in and out, rather than just passing on raw bytes
<gordonjcp> so it does pointless nonsense like expanding running status into full messages
<werto> o/ *
<zequence> gordonjcp: Don't know how much difference it would make for you, but if you know about this http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=system_configuration#hardware_timers
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio 12.10 has added the timer permission rules
<zequence> But, the max_user_freq is not set to 3072, which seems to be the recommended value
<fabzor3> hi all
<XRS1> welcome
<snevzor> hello
<snevzor> a friend just installed ubuntu studio 12.10
<snevzor> but he can't install anything
<snevzor> seems like conflicting ppa's out of the box...
<snevzor> but I can't seem to figure it out
<holstein> snevzor: there are no PPA's
<holstein> snevzor: the packages are all in the repos
<holstein> snevzor: i would open a terminal and ping something... ping google.come
<holstein> snevzor: i would open a terminal and ping something... ping google.com
<holstein> see that the system is online.. then i would try
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> see that that completes without errors
<holstein> then, try and install something and share the errors
<holstein> snevzor: there are no PPA's installed
<studio-user238> hello
<holstein> o/
<studio-user238> Trying to get my display link to work
<studio-user238> Anybody ever done one?
<Unit193> Display link?
<studio-user238> usb to VGA
<holstein> never used that.. what is the device? do you see it in the output of lsusb?
<studio-user238> lusb?
<studio-user238> is that a command
<holstein> studio-user238: thats where i would start... assuming you havent used that device in linux before
<holstein> open a terminal and run "lsusb".. see if its listed
<studio-user238> meaning?
<holstein> studio-user238: meaning, you type, or copy paste the command "lsusb" into a terminal, and hit the enter key
<holstein> you'll see some text..
<holstein> you'll want to look and see if the usb to vga device is listed there.. you can share the output if you need help enterpretting
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<studio-user238> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0424:3803 Standard Microsystems Corp.  Bus 001 Device 004: ID 17e9:02ee Newnham Research  Bus 002 Device 003: ID 17e9:02ee Newn
<holstein> studio-user238: i would check out
<holstein> !paste | studio-user238
<ubottu> studio-user238: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> so i can see the entire output, and you are not flooding
<studio-user238> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335515/
<rickbol> having slow video performance on this dell d630. It has the recommended NVIDIA drivers installed, but it just can't be working correctly for this OS and C\GPU.
<holstein> rickbol: have you tried with the vesa driver? i would trouble shoot that way.. even with the live CD ad "nomodeset".. you can learn something
<rickbol> first symptom is a 3 - 5 second screen refresh w\CPU showing very busy when I switch virtual desktops, or even tabbing between terminal and browser or other app
<holstein> studio-user238: 17e9:02ee Newnham Research is the device..
<rickbol> another symptom is firefox complaining: "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so" libvdpau_nvidia.so doesn't exist.
<holstein> rickbol: how is it with the vesa driver
<holstein> ?
<studio-user238> Newnham Research usb device
<studio-user238> how to get it to work?
<rickbol> holstein: haven't tried vesa driver yet, but I'm pretty sure 2D performance will be wanting (due to lack of hardware acceleration).
<holstein> rickbol: im not suggesting you switch to vesa.. its more of a troubleshooting step
<holstein> studio-user238: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA5NjY is where i would start
<rickbol> "Additional Drivers" list 6 different NVIDIA driver possibilities for my hardware, but the descriptions don't discriminate between them in any way that suggests which is the most recent.
<holstein> i would try them and use what works best
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> i had 2 options.. i think i went with "stable"
<rickbol> holstein: perhaps some improvement with vid performance by changing driver! thx for encouragement.
<holstein> rickbol: yeah... some improvement is improvment :)
<rickbol> also, put a bcm4322 (listed as BCM432b) and using the proprietary STA has proven (so far) better than bcm4311 or intel4965AGN
<rickbol> for wifi
<holstein> i didnt hve luck with the open one :/
<rickbol> is there anyway to increase the size of the area that allows resizing of windows. I can hardly "dial-in" the spot that lets me drag a window larger\smaller
<holstein> rickbol: good question... i havent had to mess with that.. but i did notice.. i might just try looking in the theme.. though maybe Unit193 would know, or know where to ask/look
<rickbol> I thought I saw something in the settings manager... looking again
<rickbol> ALT+RightClick+drag will work fine if I can remember it.
<holstein> rickbol: that might have been where i landed, now that i read that
<gordonjcp> what the hell
<gordonjcp> there isn't a mail client installed by default, but there *is* xchat?
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-06
<gordonjcp> right, well, thanks for the help with jack etc
<gordonjcp> I might end up dual-booting Ubuntu Studio but right now it isn't really working for me for audio work *or* as a desktop OS
<gordonjcp> and tbh I *hate* dual-boot, even between two versions of Ubuntu
<kyan> Hi, I'm not using Ubuntu but I'm having trouble with JACK and figured this would be the best channel to ask. I'm trying to get JACK/Pulse/ALSA working for both desktop use and production use. Unfortunately I'm not hearing anything. Could someone help me get this working? Thanks.
<fabzor3> HAI
<gaetano_> hello! in blender 2.63 i cant find cycles render in the menu above...anyone know how to set it up!?
<holstein> gaetano_: i would just send you to the blender channel, but i think they will ask if you are running the most current version... here is info on a PPA that might have a newer version
<holstein> http://www.unixmen.com/blender-2-64-has-been-released-ppa-ubuntu/
<holstein> could be a feature that has been added since the version you are using
<holstein> i would do some research and see if this is an added feature, see what version you are running, and what is available from that ppa and other sources
<gaetano_> holstein: actually the cycles render is an option available on blender 2.62 and im using 2.63....im watching a tutorial and i cant select this option, that i think is the cause of a mistake that im doing...
<holstein> gaetano_: blender is pretty specialized... i would try the blender channel
<gaetano_> holstein: is there a chat like this one?
<gaetano_> #blender
<holstein> i just tried /j #blender
<holstein> looks good :)
<holstein> i bet they have a great email list too
<gaetano_> holstein: wow! its amazing! gonna try to ask there so! thanks for the help!
<gaetano_> holstein: do u use blender!?
<XRS1> blender has got to be one of the best killer apps
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-07
<CharlieMArtinez> Hello, i am a new user. My from is Argentina. Someone speak spanish here?
<CharlieMArtinez> I have a question. I have a 40 gb hdd with one partition with windows ntsf, of 20 gb. Can I install ubuntustudio in the rest of the space or i need more gb ?
<Azelphur> CharlieMArtinez: you can, it's plenty.
<Azelphur> minimum is 4GB iirc
<fabzoe3> 20 gigs is plenty of space for ubuntu studio
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<holstein> depends on what you are doing... i have some audio projects that are about 8gb's... a few of those would blow out a 20gb partition
<holstein> you can install it there for sure, though, depending on what you are doing, you'll want more space
<holstein> eh... he's gone anyways
<fabzoe3> True 20gb is not a lot
<XRS1> 16GB is prenty of space for a complete install
<XRS1> then again i rely heavily on remote storage
<XRS1> ubuntu one and free hosting take care of whatever you arent currently working on
<rinzler> how do I restart xserver?
<rinzler> I tried to install nvidia-common and nvidia-current and now I have lost all ability to control my monitors and I can't set my screen resolution above 800x600. Can anyone help?
<zequence> rinzler: With proprietary drivers installed you need to use nvidia-settings to do that
<zequence> rinzler: You'll find it in the menu
<rinzler> ahh. I was under the impression that that was included in one of the other packages... installing now...
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-08
<puskyer> Bye
<puskyer> Quit
<puskyer> Exit
<Unit193> /quit
<puskyer> Where Cal I learn about the required commands
<Unit193> What client are you using?
<puskyer> Andchat on android
<puskyer> Do I just as my question about Ubuntu studio like this?
<Unit193> Should be able to do /help and you can ask whatever question here.
<Unit193> (Well, anything UbuntuSudio related)
<puskyer> I upgraded my Ubuntu 10.4 system to ubuntu studio 12.04 and am having issues with my data drive
<puskyer> Is this a good place to get help?
<puskyer> Did not have this problem with 10.4
<puskyer> Not data drive but data drive sorry
<puskyer> Why does it change my sata to data?
<puskyer> Anyways my boot is idea and work fine, sata is not accessible gives me errors
<puskyer> I give up something keeps changing my text, I will come back when I figure out how to use this thing thanks
<Unit193> Alright, don't quite know what you're looking for, but can you access it if you use a LiveCD?
<puskyer> Ok will have to try that then and see if it works
<wip> hi everyone! question: how to set forever the cpu scaling : peformance?
<wip> right now, when booting i set the cpufreqsomething to -c 0 -r -g performance (if i remember correctly) and all my cpu are now at full speed, but 10 minutes later, it goes back to ondemand?!
<len-dt> The ubuntu start up script sets things to ondemand two times.
<wip> so we are fighting
<len-dt> one of those times is 60 seconds after login.
<wip> what was your solution?
<len-dt> So to make a change to performance it has to happen at least 60 seconds after login.
<len-dt> Let me look at the system files :)
<wip> maybe i can add a sleep 90
<wip> len-dt i have to really thank you, each time you help me getting a "perfect" audio setup
<len-dt> in /etc/init.d there is a file called ondemand.
<len-dt> you probably don't want to change that because some update may chaneg it back on you :P
<wip> yeah been there in the past
<wip> so sleep 90 is maybe the less dirty solution?
<len-dt> but the line in it that does things is: background)
<len-dt>         sleep 60 # probably enough time for desktop login
<len-dt>         for CPUFREQ in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<len-dt>         do
<len-dt>                 [ -f $CPUFREQ ] || continue
<len-dt>                 echo -n ondemand > $CPUFREQ
<len-dt>         done
<len-dt>         ;;
<len-dt> so in /etc/rc.local
<len-dt> you could as you say have a sleep 90 and then copy the next few lines replacing the word ondemand with performance
<len-dt> This will set performance on all cpus/cores
<wip> yes excellent !
<len-dt> Is this a lap top?
<wip> no a brand new computer (finally)
<len-dt> desktop then?
<wip> yes
<len-dt> good, laptops tend to run too hot on performance all the time
<len-dt> netbooks with the atom are not so bad.
<wip> yes i bought also a decent heatsink / fan
<wip> i am making a custom wood case for putting the computer and soundcard and expression pedal (anyway OT)
<wip> last question: i don't want to run a monitor
<len-dt> Making an organ then?
<wip> not exactly
<wip> maybe i will put a theremin in it :)
<wip> but mainly for a guitar / bass / mic
<wip> i am a big fan of pure data...
<wip> making my own expression pedal controller
<len-dt> Ok. it is just that I have only heard the word expesion pedal in organs befor.
<wip> sorry, my english is far from perfect and i tend to not really think before typing (bad)
<len-dt> Running with out a monitor is not as easy.
<wip> i tried like 3-4 hours
<wip> tried many different tutorials
<wip> i will connect with x11vnc
<len-dt> All the distros are made for x and an xsession which is graphic.
<wip> np, will continue my search, i know there's a failsafe x11
<len-dt> Ah, so what you are really asking is how do I have an x server on one machine and run all the apps on another.
<wip> but there's always this annoying pop-up that ask me a question before going in failsafe
<wip> nope, just no monitor
<wip> i will connect to it via another computer / tablet using vnc to see the screen
<wip> and yes maybe interacting with it
<len-dt> most graphics controlers what a screen before they will start.
<len-dt> and X wants a screen before it will start too :)
<wip> yep, but you can have a failsafe generic monitor
<wip> that doesn't required a monitor to be connected
<len-dt> What you will want to do is to get or make an xvga terminator
<wip> but this annoying pop-up, if i could remove it, then i would be all set
<wip> hardware hack for this?
<wip> i really do not want to go there
<wip> + my mobo doesn't have dvi / vga
<len-dt> the terminator will make the video card think there is a monitor.
<wip> will continue my search for a software solution
<wip> will let you know
<len-dt> OK, you are going places I haven't been yet
<wip> everyone needs a monitor ;)
<len-dt> I have done things without. My server starts up and runs without.
<wip> right! server doesn't need a monitor
<len-dt> many of the wifi routers are linuxboxes with no head too
<wip> i have this really cheap android tablet
<len-dt> I actually installed a minimal server for sound
<wip> running linux on it with vnc, so i would like to use it as my monitor for my wood case
<wip> like a jukebox without head?
<len-dt> It has jack, and nama for recording.... all text by remote login.
<len-dt> I am sure it can be done...
<wip> sweet, i have also done something similar: but i am controlling the boombox with a voice recognition software
<wip> no monitor, but i had to connect it to my tv - it was not working without it but i was really too busy to debug it
<wip> hopefully this time i will find the solution
<len-dt> Good luck with it then.
<wip> the script that popup to ask : what do you want to do : start failsafe, edit xorg.conf etc... is coded in python, so i guess i could "hack" it to skip
<wip> thx len-dt!
<len-dt> You may be able to force a keypress at session start too.
<wip> noted
<len-dt> I think there are session recorder/playback apps out there
<wip> yes, the problem is that the session is not started when i see the pop-up
<wip> this is the file in question:
<wip> http://geoservice.igac.gov.co/Ruteador/dz/usr/share/xdiagnose/failsafeXServer
<wip> this one is the pop-up:
<wip> http://geoservice.igac.gov.co/Ruteador/dz/usr/share/xdiagnose/failsafeXinit
<wip> i want to simulate a click on LOW_RES_MODE to skip it automagically
<len-dt> I would have to do the saem research you would to find out how..
<wip> NP! you already done so much for me and i guess for ubuntu-studio :)
<wip> btw, the sleep 65 before performance is working nicely, full power to me
<wip> is there anything else to do (tweaks), when running jack / puredata?
<wip> like limits.conf
<len-dt> Shouldn't need to. The latency can be adjusted to suit the use... lower for stage use and higher for recording.
<len-dt> But that is just jack usage.
<len-dt> I am going to have to go now though.
<wip> ok, see you
<dtcrshr> can anyone recommend a nice doc about installind ladspa, vst or calf plugins into ubuntustudio?
<holstein> dtcrshr: i would just search the repos and install what is there
<holstein> if its a non ubuntustudio app or plug, i would look for specific documentation from the creators
<holstein> dtcrshr: you can ask in #opensourcemusicians as well, and maybe find someone who has the plugs you seek working
<holstein> dtcrshr: i dont use any non-linux plugs, nor any instrument vst's or plugs... only the ones for audio.. verbs, etc
<holstein> dtcrshr: the kxstudio folks have done a lot to get windows vst's working.. #kxstudio
<dtcrshr> yeah!
<dtcrshr> im into a struggle to let a friend go to kx instead of ustudio
<dtcrshr> much easier to work with, even with the claudia and other tools are awesome
<dtcrshr> ill stick with this then, thanks anyway holstein
<holstein> sure.. falk is great.. helps us out a lot
<holstein> dtcrshr: im not suggesting you switch to kxstudio
<dtcrshr> my favorite portuguese fella
<holstein> dtcrshr: what im suggesting is.. if you are looking for windows vst support, you can ask in kxstudio.. kxstudio is ubuntu based
<holstein> dtcrshr: we (ubuntustudio or ubuntu) are not allowed to include them, for licensing reasons
<holstein> dtcrshr: anything that is implemented in kxstudio to support windows vst's is possible with ubuntustudio
<holstein> dtcrshr: you can "stick with this" and just implement whatever kxstudio is doint
<holstein> doing*
<dtcrshr> sure thing!
<rickbol> How do I get "Additional Drivers" to install the Broadcom STA driver for wifi...
<rickbol> jockey.log reports: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<zequence> rickbol: Try to find the correct package
<zequence> and install it manually
<rickbol> wl (Broadcom STA) installed under the generic kernel update, but this is happening when i revert back to the low-latency kernel
<zequence> rickbol: This is however not something I think any Ubuntu Studio dev is very knowledgable about. You might have better luck at one of any Ubuntu or kernel related channel
<zequence> rickbol: Is this on 12.04?
<zequence> The lowlatency kernel hasn't been updated for a while. Should be shortly
<rickbol> ok, but I'm running ubuntustudio, but my kernel got updated to the latest generic-pae, and I could install STA fine there, but when I booted back to UbStud default kernel, STA install fails
<zequence> rickbol: Is it the 12.04 release?
<rickbol> zequence: yes, I'm running 12.04
<zequence> rickbol: So, the lowlatency kernel is out of date, unfortunately. A new one should appear shortly
<zequence> Should be fully compatible with the generic kernel of the same release version
<rickbol> Ok, good. I'll wait to try it.
<zequence> Having generic be installed is of course not something we want. I don't know why that happens. We should try to stop that
<tjaco> hi all, anyone have an idea how it could be that speakers aren't working but headphone out is...? Can I try to reinstall drivers? would that work? and how would I do that...
<holstein> tjaco: you didnt install any drivers, correct? you are just using the ones supplied in the kernel?
<holstein> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> you can review that ^^
<holstein> i would do a few things... open a terminal...
<holstein> run 'alsamixer' and trust no labels there... tweak everything to test
<holstein> make sure you dont have anything plugged into the headphone jack, as that can be hardware switchable to mute the internal speakers
<tjaco> if I check the volume control for hardware output drivers, it's empty is that normal
<holstein> tjaco: install (if its not installed) pavucontrol
<holstein> tjaco: i dont know what 'volume control' you are looking at... feel free and take any screenshots and paste them to imagebin
<holstein> tjaco: the drivers are in the kernel, so trying a different kernel version, or alsa verson can really make or break hardware support
<holstein> i usually test and troubleshoot alsa/kernel versions with live CD's
<holstein> you can always run "aplay -l" and just seach "ubuntu 'hardware line from aplay -l' speakers muted"
<tjaco> yep I did test a live cd and that worked fine
<holstein> tjaco: which live CD? the same live cd you installed from?
<holstein> the *exact* same version?
<tjaco> I did install some kxstudio stuff. maybe that's messing it up...
<tjaco> just now I booted to normal ubuntu 12.10
<holstein> tjaco: that would have a different kernel and alsa version
<holstein> kxstudio
<tjaco> yeah, but i just wanted to test if my speakers weren't broken
<holstein> tjaco: i would just relax though.. you likely just have it muted somewhere.. or tey and catch falk in #kxstudio
<holstein> tjaco: it they work from the live cd, or worked before, test them there
<tjaco> yeah I'll ask falk
<holstein> tjaco: try with the *same* live cd that work before
<tjaco> ok, yeah I'll try the live ubuntustudio I installed from and check if it works there. I guess it's just a muted speaker somewhere
<tjaco> thanks for your help!
<holstein> sure... anytime :)
<tjaco> ok, off to reboot
<tjaco> oh wait. in the alsamixer i started from terminal the speakers are muted
<tjaco> how can I unmute it there...
<tjaco> I'll google...
<holstein> sometimes, i have found in xfce that the hardware mute cant be unmuted
<holstein> you should be able to arrow up
<holstein> 'm' seems to mute and unmute for me in alsamixer
<tjaco> ok, that fixed it!! thanks a lot
<holstein> sure.. enjoy!
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-09
<pusky> Hi I am pasquale and need help with Ubuntu Studio on a motherboor with nvidia chihset
<pusky> !motherboard with Nvidia Chipset
<ubottu> pusky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pusky> how can you help me ubottu
<pusky> anyone have any experience with motherboard that have MCP55 SATA Controller
<pusky> not sure if I am doing this right, is there anyone here?
<pusky> #SERVLIST
<pusky> OK found my answer NVIDIA Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller seems to be only supported under 10.04 LTS
<pusky> 8.04 LTS
<pusky> ok bye
<millerthegorilla> hey guys just installed studio 12.10 and its looking great.  2 things tho, does anyone know if there's any way to get multiple clients working in gladish (specifically guitarix) or if there's any work going into that, and also the menu editor doesn't seem to work.  I tried installing gufw firewall and it hasn't shown up in the menu and also I tried adding clam chordata (check it out if you're a guitarist/singer/songwriter) to the audio secti
<millerthegorilla> on and it refuses to put it there.
<zequence> millerthegorilla: You might need to logout and login again to see changes in the menu
<zequence> GuruPilgrim: The whole purpose of ladish is to be able save sessions where you have multiple clients running at the same time
<zequence> Sorry..
<zequence> That was meant for millerthegorilla
<millerthegorilla> yh, I know that and its great but guitarix is a multiple client app, it has a separate amp and effects client.  The amp has a mono input and the effects have a stereo output and so it is necessary to be able to see both clients for connections in gladish.  Since I want to use guitarix for live work at some point, I would like to be able to have different gladish rooms with different guitarix setups for the different venues/songs etc.
<zequence> millerthegorilla: I don't use guitarix much, but if you can't find a way to do that, please add a post about it on LAU
<zequence> millerthegorilla: Or contact the developer directly
<zequence> I'm sure the developer(s) and other people as well might be interested in such features to be implemented, if not already existing
<zequence> millerthegorilla: LAU = linux audio user mail list
<millerthegorilla> I saw something on the internet but it was a hack.  I haven't started to look yet since I installed but as soon as I find it I'll post it on lau.
<millerthegorilla> Is there a studio dev channel for the menu issue?
<zequence> millerthegorilla: Did you logout and login again to check if it changed?
<millerthegorilla> yh
<zequence> millerthegorilla: Yes, there's a -dev mail list. But you can post anywhere. Here is fine too
<millerthegorilla> cheers.
<zequence> or, -devel rather
<millerthegorilla> I tried putting the clam chordata into the audio section and it created the shortcut in the 'Other' section instead.
<millerthegorilla> I tried it with another program as well and it doesn't seem to be working.
<zequence> millerthegorilla: I guess none of use have tried using the menu editor. We do the editing from a config file
<zequence> We should look into that
<millerthegorilla> Can you remind me where the menu config file is?  Is it xdg?
<zequence> Just as I was about to say something..
<gaetano_> hello eveyone, i got ubuntustudio 12.10 and enabling the 3d cube in compiz, it doesnt work. why?
<gaetano_> does anyone knows if in ubuntustudio is possible to enabling compiz effects like 3d cube ect..???
<zequence> gaetano_: Personally, I haven't been using Compiz for a while. So, can't give you any advice on that
<zequence> You could ask on some other channels as well
<zequence> gaetano_: I googled a bit, and found this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<gaetano_> zequence: thanks!!
<gaetano_> does anyone use compiz effects? because i have some questions..
<holstein> gaetano_: i have
<holstein> gaetano_: i dont consider it worth it these days.. not in xfce
<holstein> im using xcompmgr on my netbook
<millerthegorilla> hey, I've been using ubuntu for a couple of years now and am becoming reasonably proficient at using it.  Can I ask, does anyone know why the ubuntu repositories in the software centre are always so outdated?
<holstein> millerthegorilla: ?
<holstein> millerthegorilla: they are just the default repos for that release
<holstein> millerthegorilla: packages get updates, but mostly security fixes
<holstein> backporting can happen, to get a newer version of ardour to an older LTS version or ubuntu, for example
<holstein> millerthegorilla: what you might be tryig to ask is, why is ubuntu not a rolling release?
<holstein> since there are so many different versions and distros available, you might want to identify what you are looking for, and try and get the version that fits your needs
<holstein> OR, utilizing the open-ness of ubuntu, you can always provide newer packages via ppa's.. or maintain your own repositories
<millerthegorilla> erm, most of the versions available in the software centre are out of date by at least one major version.  Its just an observation but I've started to go through the homepages of software when I 've been installing packages and downloading them from the internet as either debs or by adding the ppa.  All my games come from playdeb and a few apps from getdeb.com for instance, and these are all 1 version in advance.  The ubuntu software centre
<millerthegorilla> is famous for being at least 6 months out of date.  I just wondered if anyone knew why this was.  The launchpad ppa system updates to the latest stable release automatically and I thoought the software centre would as well since it's such an integral part of the system.
<holstein> millerthegorilla: they *will* be behing
<holstein> millerthegorilla: they will be the version that was stable when that version of ubuntu released
<holstein> 12.04... in april of 2012.. whatever versions were stable then, those are the versions that are "locked" in the repos
<holstein> and recieve security upgrades
<millerthegorilla> so users have to wait for the next stable release of the os before getting the latest stable versions of apps?
<holstein> millerthegorilla: you dont have to do anything
<holstein> millerthegorilla: you can choose to upgrade to the lateset version
<holstein> millerthegorilla: you can buid your own applications
<holstein> you can search for, or create your own ppa's
<holstein> you can use a distro that is more of a rolling release
<holstein> linux mind debian edition was trying to scratch that itch... not sure how well it it doing.. last i looked it was still new
<holstein> millerthegorilla: i would start this way.. what are you looking for?
<holstein> if you want a newer version than what is in the default repos.. what are you looking for?
<holstein> one of the benifits of a frozen release like ubuntu does is stability.. that is the trade off
<millerthegorilla> that's cool.  Thanks, I'm a developer anyway, but I thought that one of the major advantages of the software center was that it could tunnel to the canonical server and there would be less or even minimal chance of man in the middle attacks, which are becoming more frequent.
<millerthegorilla> Now I'm downloading all of my stuff from the internet I am equivalent to windows with regards to that benefit of the linux repo system
<holstein> i wouldnt be any more concerned about a mim attack for package management.. i rarely do that off my home network anyways...
<holstein> for the 12.04 LTS release.. security upgrades and provided for 5 years... that system will be as stable as possible for 5 years
<holstein> those applications will likely be out of date and old by then
<holstein> BUT, if you deploy in a buisness environment, that might be a good trade off for you
<holstein> a stable system for 5 years without any big changes to applications
<millerthegorilla> thanks.  Does anyone know if there are any good tutorials on hydrogen available or if there are any other good drum sequencers available.  I am about to record an album with ubu studio and I am a singer songwriter who plays guitar, harmonica, didjeridoo along with a couple of other instruments including bass but don't have any drums.  A couple of my songs require full arrangements so I could do with drums but I don't have the first clue on h
<millerthegorilla> ow to set it up.
<holstein> its pretty self explanitory.. i would ask in #opensourcemusicians .. or just get a specific question about how to use it
<holstein> i just fired up jack and tested h2 a few times.. it just worked... i tested a few "big mono" drum kits as well
<gaetano_> holstein: enabling the effects like 3d cube, the effect doesnt work. do u know what could it be?
<holstein> gaetano_: settings.. config
<holstein> gaetano_: i messed around for about 4 hours once, and got all the gnome2 compiz stuff working in 12.04 under xfce
<holstein> all i can say is, it was 'hacky' and unstable.. and not worth it
<holstein> gaetano_: you have to set the desktop settings different places
<holstein> gaetano_: also, you have to see what has been changed to make unity work with compiz and change those settings back.. like allowing for the dock on the left side
<holstein> gaetano_: the days of cubes and fire were great! i miss them.. but those days are over
<holstein> gaetano_: can you? sure.. but you'll need to *really* get into the config... and it wont ever be gnome2
<ubuntu-studio> ...
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-10
<aaas> can anyone recommend a music score/transcription software that will interface with a midi keyboard...so you play on the keyboard and it transcribes for you
<holstein> aaas: any of them.. musescore is nice
<aaas> holstein thanks
<holstein> with JACK and other JACK supported apps, you just route them :)
<toa> Does Ubuntu Studio have a Windows install option like the main?
<smartboyhw> toa, no. We are discussing to add it into 13.04 though
<toa> Ah, good, thanks, smartboyhw
<toa> How hard is it to convert the main Ubuntu desktop release to Ubuntu Studio?
<toa> A friend downloaded the wrong ISO
<toa> I know there's metapackages just like there are for Kubuntu and the other derivatives.  Is it that simple or would I not have the low-latency kernel and the other improvements that way?
<XRS1> you can install it from apt-get, synaptics, or ubuntu software center
<zequence> toa: The main difference is in getting realtime privilege
<zequence> toa: While installing jackd, make sure to answer "yes" to that, and also, make user member of audio group
<zequence> Changes will take effect after rebooting
<zequence> toa: And, install linux-lowlatency to get better performance at lower latencies
<monral> Hi@all
<studio-user362> ciao a tutti
<studio-user173> hi
<GridCube> !hi
<studio-user173> quit
<GridCube> /quit
<GridCube> !hellp
<GridCube> !hello
<GridCube> oh.. the bot here doesnt know how to greet people
<GridCube> and i pressed ctrl-q instead of w
<Contrapunctus> Hey folks...can someone please help me with Grub? I was using another Linux distro's Grub, but I thoughtlessly deleted that partition. How can I tell UbuntuStudio to use it's own grub? Computer bricked atm, but I have a liveUSB I can reinstall grub from...the question is, how? o.o
<Contrapunctus> *reinstall grub from, or fix things somehow
<Contrapunctus> Anyone? Please? It's a real pain to get internet to start on this LiveUSB, and it might die any sec =S
<Contrapunctus> zequence? o.o
<Contrapunctus> Hey, len-dt?
<len-dt> Hello
<Contrapunctus> Hai, can you help me with Grub, a little?
 * len-dt is mucking around with dual monitors
<len-dt> What would you like to do?
<len-dt> I don't know a huge amount about GRUB, but some.
<Contrapunctus> Well, I had ~3 linux installs, I formatted one for space *facepalm*.
<Contrapunctus> Turned out that one had the Grub I was loading from.
<Contrapunctus> Computer bricked now. I'm on a Live USB. How do I tell UbuntuStudio to use it's own grub?
<Contrapunctus> (not exactly bricked, but wont boot)
<len-dt> Any of the live ISOs  should let you choose a partition to boot.
<Contrapunctus> How? o.o
<XRS1> actually no, lately i have been noticing distros leaving out the boot from.. option
 * Contrapunctus is confused.
<Contrapunctus> What ought one do then? o.o
<XRS1> what you should do is boot the live USB and install bootrepair
<Contrapunctus> XRS1 - bootrepair...no such package o.o
<XRS1> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair &amp;&amp; boot-repair
<XRS1> oops hold on
<Contrapunctus> :)
<XRS1> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
 * len-dt must have an older ISO that does allow it.
<Contrapunctus> yannubuntu? O_o
<len-dt> I haven't had to do that for a bit.
<XRS1> dont look at me. normally i use System Rescue CD which has boot repair, but when i dont i use that command
<XRS1> seems like a trustworthy repo
<Contrapunctus> apt-get update...that's gonna take a while.
<XRS1> boot repair should pop up on its own when itz all finished if you pasted
<Contrapunctus> It's interesting that you can queue stuff with &&...one could probably make a script to install KXStudio more easily, for the newbs... :)
<Contrapunctus> I see, XRS1...
<XRS1> batch scripting is fun
<Contrapunctus> If only I had AVLinux on liveUSB...it has remastersys-grub-restore. =\
<XRS1> used to get bored and make DOS games at work using batch scripting
<Contrapunctus> But I only happened to have Mint12 -_-'
<XRS1> freaked the IT dept. out when they saw all the .bat files with a bunch of files with weird extensions.
<XRS1> long story short, batch scripting is a great and i love the whole repository design. wonder how much is costs to upkeep
<len-dt> XRS1, it should be possible to change the kernel commandline still from the ISO. Is that not so?
<len-dt> If so changing the command line to have root=/dev/sda1 initrd /boot/initrd.img should do it.
<contrapunctus> XRS1, yay, it worked :D
<len-dt> Sounds good
<contrapunctus> Thanks XRS1 and len-dt :) This message sent from UbuntuStudio...life goes back to normal.
<XRS1> ? dont even remember what i did
<XRS1> oh yeah bootrepair
<XRS1> great app
#ubuntustudio 2012-11-11
<rinzler> what is the best way to go about installing the correct drivers for my video card?
<zequence> rinzler: What card do you have?
<studio-user729> Hello. I'm  getting some garbled text on the install screen. I performed a quick queck - I'm using a Nvidia card clone (Galaxy model) - is this a problem?
<zequence> studio-user729: As long as it's just while loading
<zequence> studio-user729: Where in the install screen?
<zequence> Ah, garbled text, sorry
<zequence> That's weird
<studio-user729> Not hugely bothered by it, but it came up during the Wireless password authentication and the splash screen. Looks like some sort of rendering issue.
<studio-user729> It seems to have finished now.
<studio-user729> Did you want me to send any stats or anything post installation?
<zequence> studio-user729: Did you get the proprietary drivers installed?
<zequence> Perhaps you have no issues after that?
<studio-user729> I think I saw it mention Nvidia Liquidity - I was doing push-ups while it loaded though :D
<studio-user729> I think it's probably okay - I'll reboot now - thakn you for your assistance.
<gaetano> #geany
<Jim_> Hi all
<Jim_> I have a problem with installing ubuntu studio on my laptop
<Georgopoulos> hi there!
<Jim_> i have a Hp Pavilion G7 with amd a8 APU. When I try to install ubuntu studio i get Ubuntu studio Linux for creative humans and than it stops.
<Jim_> The same with trying studio with the disc
<Jim_> When i pressed esc then I get: pwconv: failed to change the mode of /etc/passwd- to 0600. How can I repaire that?
<Georgopoulos> Is there a list of supported audio interfaces for the OS? I have a Steinberg CI1 which is not working on Fedora 15 (and there is no drivers on manufacturers website). Will this work on UbuntuSudio??
<Georgopoulos> Thanks in advance
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-04
<bartart3d> hi all, got a sudden issue here, yesterday my firewiredevice audiofire 12 worked perfectly, now I get the error : FFADO: Error creating virtual device.
<bartart3d> ok, using ffado-diag I get the report that firewire kernel stack is not present! that is weird, uname -r shows 3.11.0-11-lowlatency, isn't that the kernel ubuntustudio uses?
<zequence> bartart3d: There are two stacks. The old one and the new one
<zequence> The kernel is not what creates the problem, in itself. It has all the goods
<bartart3d> ok, so what can I do to fix it?
<zequence> bartart3d: Maybe something got stuck somehow. Did you try rebooting, and such?
<bartart3d> yep, even checked cables
<zequence> The old one is not in use anymore. Not since a couple of years
<zequence> The old stack, taht is
<bartart3d> so how do I find out which stack I use?
<zequence> bartart3d: Is this Ubuntu Studio 13.10?
<bartart3d> yep, upgraded from 13.04
<zequence> You are using the new one
<zequence> Since the old one is not used anymore. The ffado-diag might be checking for both
<bartart3d> ok, the kernel is not the issue hten
<bartart3d> *then
<zequence> Well, if you want to cross check, try an older kernel
<bartart3d> ok, I'll reboot and see if I still can
<zequence> bartart3d: Do the ffado-diag and paste the output here http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zequence> Just want to see what it says
<bartart3d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358141/
<zequence> bartart3d: For some reason the new stack has become unloaded
<zequence> It's probably a kernel module. I've never tried doing that manually
<zequence> bartart3d: unhook your device, and reboot. Then do the ffado-diag again
<bartart3d> ffaado-diag without the device after reboot?
<zequence> bartart3d: Yes
<bartart3d> ok, I'll be back :-)
<bartart3d> zequence: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6358178/
<bartart3d> got to go see wife and kid, just got home :-)
<zequence> bartart3d: Don't have that much time to check now, but I have the newer kernel, which is soon coming out. It's in the -proposed pocket. Otherwise, join #ffado or post on their mail list for further support
<zequence> bartart3d: also, #opensourcemusicians is a great place to do inquiried
<zequence> inquiries*
<bartart3d> ok zequence, thanks for the help
<studio-user724> ciao ho installato ubuntu 13.03  credo e alla fine di tutto mi diceva che nnon installa il boot loader,ho provato su tutti gli hard disk ma non lo installa, che posso fare?
<studio-user724> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<everald> Hello. We're trying to record video+audio from a USB frame grabber device to digitize and then edit analog video tapes.
<everald> I was looking for good solutions in plain Ubuntu in vain so far; only now remembered that there's a Ubuntu studio derivate.
<everald> Do you think there's a solution for this?
<toffe82> Hello, I installed Ubuntustudio 13.10 on my computer and have problem with bluetooth
<toffe82> Before I had Ubuntu desktop 13.04 and don't have any problem
<toffe82> The bluetooth is a Jwin JBTH101
<toffe82> I have vmplayer installed with a win XP machine on it (don't ask, I need some stuff done on windows)
<toffe82> with ubuntu desktop 13.04 I had the possibility to use the bluetooth in windows, now with ubuntustudio 13.10 the dongle isn't even seen by vmplayer
<toffe82> I try another bluetooth for testing , one coming with a microsoft mouse and this one is seen by vmplayer so it is seen on winxp. but I would like to use the other one
<toffe82> Any ideas ?
<studio-user839> af
<studio-user839> af
<studio-user113> ciao
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-05
<hope_> djaxup
<quinhodecachena> please i need help with ubuntu studio and my motherboard sound card
<wilee-nilee> quinhodecachena, In general the details of the issue will get help if someone knows.
<cfhowlett> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<quinhodecachena> i wanna have sound by mother board sound card and the alsa only detect the hdmi of graphic card
<cfhowlett> quinhodecachena, is this a custom build?
<quinhodecachena> yes
<cfhowlett> did you verify that your hardware is ubuntu certified?  if not ... you might be in for some tears
<cfhowlett> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<quinhodecachena> Sorry i'm amateur in linux platforms
<wilee-nilee> quinhodecachena, we all were at some point, be sure the end goal is applicable is a good start.
<west> hello
<west> how do I get my old nickname back. it's jokersimle
<west> jokersmile
<wilee-nilee> west, Is it registered?
<wilee-nilee> If you want a specific nick you have to register it, check with #freenode
<cfhowlett> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<serendipity> Hi folks, what's everyone up to?
<`Fibz`> serendipity, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #xubuntu-offtopic
<serendipity> thanks Fibz
<dcosnet>  anyone got wine and multilib installing on 64bit 13.10 ubuntu studio?
<studio-user138> hello
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-06
<Guest21945> hi
<Guest21945> how can i change my ck?
<Guest21945> nick?
<Guest21945> ?
<test__> Hi
<test__> someone can help me?
<test__> nautilus dont work in ubuntu studio?
<cfhowlett> test__, it works.
<test__> sudo nautilus*
<cfhowlett> ?
<cfhowlett> no need for sudo to run nautilus
<test__> mmmm
<test__> i just wan edit my /usr/share/
<test__> files
<test__> but dont let me......says no permission
<cfhowlett> test__, that's different.  and yes, to edit those, you do need to sudo
<test__> how?
<cfhowlett> gksudo nautilus
<test__> gksudo is no installed - _-
<cfhowlett> test__, ask in #ubuntu  more people to help
<test__> ok thanks
<wachin> Hi to all, other day of happy use of UbuntuStudio 13.04
<wachin> For if anyone knows how you could put another icon for MIDI files (*. mid. * midi *. kar) that the default, because I use van Basco karaoke Player (with Wine 1.6, qsynth, jack)  and would like to see this program icon (I have the icon ready in png)
<wachin> I will tried with asoggiate but not working
<wachin> I dont know how to
<wachin> I will search on the web but not find a way
<wachin> I have this icon /home/wachin/Dropbox/i.imagenes/Iconos/Iconos-de-programas-PNG,-SVG/vmidi_0000.png
<zequence> wachin: That link is not going to work here, since it's just the address on your system
<zequence> wachin: Changing the icon means you need to change the icon for midi files for the icon theme
<zequence> icon themes are at /usr/share/icons
<zequence> wachin: It's not like on Windows. On Ubuntu Studio ther icons are from the icon theme, not from the applications
<wachin> oh
<wachin> great, thanks zequence
<wachin> zequence I make my own icon theme https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/icons/Humanity-con-UbuntuStudio-Menu-OK.tar.gz
<wachin> Here a view of my theme https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/icons/Sobre%20mi%20theme%20ubuntustudio/Hice%20mi%20tema%20para%20mis%20necesidades.png
<wachin> Zequence I know much of the functioning of icon theme
<wachin> I made my own icon theme modified
<wachin> But I not know how to add a icon for .mid files
<zequence> wachin: I don't know if themes usually have a specific icon for midi files? But, maybe it is possible to change the theme?
<wachin> look this Zequence https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/icons/Sobre%20mi%20theme%20ubuntustudio/En%20mi%20tema%20aparece%20mp3%20y%20mid%20con%20el%20mismo%20icono.png
<wachin> mm, whell
<zequence> wachin: Exactly. One file for anything to do with audio or music, so probably you need to create a new category for midi files only
<wachin> I don t know if other icon theme have diferent icon for mp3 and MIDI files
<zequence> wachin: I don't think so, but not sure
<wachin> Ohhhh
<wachin> mmmm, is interesting
<zequence> wachin: If there is none that have icons for midi files, and you have enough interest, perhaps you could find where the standards are made, and suggest to add a new standard for midi files?
<wachin> I go to Google for search "how to create a new category for icon theme files"
<wachin> Zequence I found this info very good
<wachin> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/icons/Sobre%20mi%20theme%20ubuntustudio/oxigen%20kxstudio%20theme%20have%20own%20icon%20for%20mid%20files.png
<wachin> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Downloads
<wachin> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kxstudio/files/Releases/artwork/kxstudio-artwork_20121222.tar.bz2/download
<wachin> In this file are a folder named "icon"
<wachin> under that are the folder "oxygen"
<wachin> this have the icon theme for "mid" files
<wachin> Now I go to change that for the I whant
<zequence> wachin: The icon theme in itself is not a part of any distribution
<wachin> ups
<wachin> Well good bye, I go to lunch
<wachin> Hi Zequence, appear to I found the solution https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/icons/Sobre%20mi%20theme%20ubuntustudio/DreamStudio%20icon%20theme%20have%20icons%20for%20midi%20files.png
<wachin> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/?content=135872
<wachin> I will change the icons of DreamStudio of MIDI files with that I want https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/icons/Sobre%20mi%20theme%20ubuntustudio/Cambair%C3%A9%20los%20iconos%20de%20midi%20de%20DreamStudio.png
<bartje1> hi all, anyone an expert here in firewire audio ? My echo audiofire12 stopped working after an upgrade to 13.10, now back on 13.04, still no firewire...
<bartje1> here's the ffado-diag report for the willing
<bartje1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6372260/
<wachin> Zequence, its working, I can change the icons https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/icons/Sobre%20mi%20theme%20ubuntustudio/Working%20change%20icons%20of%20midi%20files%20of%20DreamStudio.png
<zequence> bartje1: Did you contact ffado folks?
<zequence> bartje1: Check out their mail list. That might prove helpful
<bartje1> zequence: they don't respond
<bartje1> ok, check mail list
<zequence> the mail list is what they use for discussion mostly
<zequence> wachin: Nice
<wachin> Thanks zequence
<Guest29927> Hi, is ubuntu studio a rolling release - or is there a way to upgrade as the releases happen relatively painlessly
<wachin> Zequence I update my icon theme for UbuntuStudio, in this theme appear the icon of Van BAsco Karaoke Player on each MIDI file
<wachin> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/icons/Humanity-con-UbuntuStudio-Menu-OK.tar.gz
<wachin> Here a snapshot https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/icons/Sobre%20mi%20theme%20ubuntustudio/Zequence%20thanks%2C%20I%20can%20put%20MIDI%20icon%20to%20my%20icon%20theme.png
<wachin> I wrote some word for you under one text file under my icon theme
<Guest86893> hello. I'd like to receive some help, please. Skype crashes suddenly and with no reason
<Guest86893> is there anybody there?
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-07
<karlgrz> Hey all, I'm trying to get a Presonus Firestudio Project hooked up to a toshiba satellite running fresh install of Ubuntu Desktop 13.10.
<cfhowlett> karlgrz, so NOT ubuntustudio?
<karlgrz> Heh, correct.
<karlgrz> Is there another forum for that?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu but stay here for now
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu
<karlgrz> Coolk
<karlgrz> *cool
<karlgrz> So, the light is still red.
<cfhowlett> anyway, surprised the presonus doesn't pnp - the 1Box worked out of the box
<karlgrz> When I fire up ardour, it doesn't see it.
<karlgrz> Do I need to open a JACK gui?
<karlgrz> Is that where the interface gets selected?
<cfhowlett> I've not used the device, so I'm on shakey ground here.  Red light means ... what?
<karlgrz> Right, it usually is blue on Windows when it is connected properly.
<cfhowlett> karlgrz, ah.  so it has power but isn't connecting then?
<karlgrz> I'm coming from Cubase 5 on WIndows 7. I'm very comfortable with building drivers and what not if needed, I'm software engineer. Correct.
<cfhowlett> karlgrz, since no one with actual experience with your device is present, suggest you check in to  #opensourcemusician
<karlgrz> When I plug it in I don't see a toast or anything to indicate ubuntu sees it.
<karlgrz> Cool, thanks!
<cfhowlett> karlgrz, best of luck
<yeyeman> looking for synth software
<yeyeman> modular synths
<yeyeman> or anything to make my own sounds and sound effects
<yeyeman> I really liked propellerhead Reason
<studio-newbie> 'llo v'rybody ! :)
<cfhowlett> studio-newbie, greetings
<studio-newbie> any tricks, while i am unstalling ubuntu, please, or everything is set ?
<studio-newbie> pls  ?
<cfhowlett> studio-newbie, tricks?  like?
<studio-newbie> i dont no, tweaking, cheat codes, geek s stuff
<studio-newbie> lol
<studio-newbie> god mode or so
<cfhowlett> Newb?  nah, take the defaults, learn your way around.  come back to this question in a few months
<studio-newbie> do u use studio 3 long ?
<cfhowlett> since the first edition
<studio-newbie> really
<studio-newbie> i no a ltl knoppix
<cfhowlett> what is your art focus?
<studio-newbie> actually am singer but i like goa transe, i want 2 try to compose
<studio-newbie> but i start from 0 pointed... lol
<cfhowlett> studio-newbie, lots of composer tools in US
<studio-newbie> yes ! u should say evrything i s therre apparently
<studio-newbie> soe newbie tuto about electronic music , maybe ?
<cfhowlett> studio-newbie, the distro is still a bit weighted towards music production
<studio-newbie> i dont understand ( sorry, am fr. lol)
<cfhowlett> studio-newbie, install, play and you'll see.
<studio-newbie> u mean there is a lot or that its more for video  ?
<studio-newbie> i looked for musical distro and us
<cfhowlett> studio-newbie, originally, most tools were for music.  Now, music, graphics, publishing,
<studio-newbie> founded us
<studio-newbie> ok
<studio-newbie> well, install gettin over, ll found out soon. any tuto or howto 2 advise, pls ?
<cfhowlett> studio-newbie, use this channel and see the ubuntu studio forums
<studio-newbie> i mean, whats the best way to learn apps
<studio-newbie> ok
<studio-newbie> tx
<cfhowlett> have fun, be safe
<studio-newbie> same 4 u
<studio-newbie> ha, any security tips , leak,
<studio-newbie> is firewall on from the start, not like knoppix ?
<cfhowlett> studio-newbie, no firewall is disabled by default
<cfhowlett> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<studio-newbie> so its mean amnaked till the shell is avalable. ok !
<studio-newbie> lol
<zequence> studio-newbie: Just look for firewall apps in the software center
<zequence> There are a few
<studio-newbie> ho, i can manage coms lines, with doc
<zequence> studio-newbie: try: ufw --help
<zequence> or: man ufw
<cfhowlett> zequence, any advice on wacom support ... query on the main channel
<zequence> cfhowlett: Nope :P
<studio-newbie> any idea why progrmers dont switch it on by defaukt ? always wonder...
<keyfur> Haha. I'm looking for help installing a driver for my new wacom
<keyfur> thank you cfhowlett :)
<cfhowlett> studio-newbie, probably since the rate of successful attacks on linux is so low and so may new users would totally screw up the FW settings
<studio-newbie> FW , pls ?
<cfhowlett> firewall
<studio-newbie> ha, yes, sorry
<studio-newbie> no way to open a shell during install, anyway ?
<cfhowlett> keyfur,  this might be it:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1780154
<keyfur> cfhowlett I will look and give it a try...
<cfhowlett> studio-newbie, alt-f2
<studio-newbie> good luck, key4
<studio-newbie> coooool ! tx
<studio-newbie> do not work...
<zequence> studio-newbie: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<zequence> studio-newbie: To get back to graphical login, do: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<zequence> ah, but you need to know the username and password
<keyfur> cfhowlett I have a USB tablet. That guide appears to be for a serial tablet
<zequence> studio-newbie: you're running a live session aren't you? Don't you have a menu to look through?
<cfhowlett> keyfur, ah.  true
<cfhowlett> keyfur, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<studio-newbie> cfhowlett, tx, even if i spent 5 minutes to find the exit
<studio-newbie> lol
<studio-newbie> ufw on
<studio-newbie> rebotting
<studio-newbie> tx 4 help
<cfhowlett> come back with music
<chrys-studio> cfhowlett , pls ?
<chrys-studio> internt problem after installation refused to accept my PW after setting ufw on during install. any 1 can help, pls ?
<cfhowlett> chrys-studio, why would you do that?  let it install, reboot, THEN set passwd!
<studio-user215> hi again everybody. someone composing psychedelic music could tell a total newbie in this field whic doc i should start with to use the differents sounds generator, how it works, , etc ?
<studio-user215> any genral doc about it ?
<cfhowlett> studio-user215, ask in #opensourcemusicianns
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicans
<cfhowlett> also see the audio section of this wiki     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Software
<studio-user215> ok  ! :)
<juanmi513> hi/hola/bonjour?
<cfhowlett> greetings bienviendos bonjour
<juanmi513> somebody knows how to share a folder with W7, using U-Studio 13 from VM Virtual Box?
<juanmi513> i was set this on VB, but i can't find that folder into ubuntu file system (am novice on linux)
<cfhowlett> shared folders are a virtualbox setting
<juanmi513> yes, it was set
<juanmi513> the problem is very simple
<juanmi513> i can't found the folder
<juanmi513> in linux (u.studio)
<juanmi513> have linux or ubuntu a standar dirrectory for this or something?
<juanmi513> standard* sorry, am spanish
<cfhowlett> you can specify the shared folder but ... it might be that you need the alternate virtualbox program.  never done it myself.  ask in #ubuntu
<juanmi513> ok
<juanmi513> thnx
<wachin> Hi to all Ubuntu-Studio users
<wachin> I need a help. Cannot enter on my UbuntuStudio 13.04 session,
<wachin> yesterday was the last day I could enter. This has never happened. Well I did an update yesterday and was using Compiz in which I noticed some flaws with some windows facing
<wachin> I put my password but not working
<wachin> In this moment I using UbuntuStudio 13.10 Live DVD for this entry
<holstein> wachin: i would blow out the config in the user that is causing the issue
<holstein> wachin: you can test this by using the guest account, or by making a new user
<wachin> Hi holstein
<wachin> the guest account working fine, but not can enter for my files
<holstein> wachin: correct
<holstein> wachin: so, since the guest account works, thats supports the theory i have stated
<holstein> wachin: your user config has been corrupted (likely from using/configuring compiz) and if you remove those session configs, new ones wil be generated, and all will be well
<wachin> holstein how to "i would blow out the config"
<holstein> wachin: i start with the session config
<holstein> wachin: you can use a live CD to navigate to them
<wachin> I will tried but the permissions are market and not know how to change this files
<holstein> wachin: they are hidden..
<wachin> yes
<holstein> wachin: you "change" them as root, from the live CD
<wachin> ohhhh
<holstein> wachin: OR, login in tty from the broken user
<holstein> wachin: or, the reovery console
<wachin> never tried it
<wachin> I'm taking notes
<holstein> wachin: thats why i suggested the live CD, since you are already using it, and it will be a GUI filemanager you are used ot using
<holstein> you navigate to the users /home, and use "control+H" to show the hidden directories
<wachin> ok
<holstein>  ~/.config for example
<holstein> thats where i would start
<wachin> and delete this
<holstein> you can just rename it temporarily and test
<wachin> oh
<wachin> ok
<holstein> wachin: no need to *ever* delete anything like that..
<holstein> just rename, and test.. then you can revert if you want
<wachin> ok
<wachin> great
<wachin> By the way, the UbuntuStudio Developers have done a great job with UbuntuStudio 13.10, now you can change the icon theme and the icons are not lost on UbuntuStudio menu (something that happened with UbuntuStudio 13.04)
<wachin> Thanks for your work to all UbuntuStudio Developers
<wachin> See you later
<wachin> thanks holstein
<leftist> evening. i lost my audio
<leftist> it woas working ok then it started freezing up (sys) and rebooted. now i have unsucessfully restored audio
<leftist> any ideas?
<holstein> leftist: i would just look for and apply all upgrades, and think about what you were doing to make the system unstable
<leftist> well
<holstein> leftist: after applying upgrades, reboot and do the normal routine.. aplay -l in the terminal
<holstein> try pavucontrol, and alsamixer and dont trust any labels.. make certain the keyboard shorcuts are blocking anything.. state if you are using JACK or not.. if you have added any PPA's.. etc
<leftist> ok
<leftist> thre used to be an app called journal that was in the older gnome applet panels. i think ayway
<leftist> brb let me finish this jupdate
<dalkeehon_> hi
<dalkeehon_> can anyone gimme a hand with some issues i have=
<dalkeehon_> ?
<dalkeehon_> please
<holstein> dalkeehon_: you'll ask and find out
<dalkeehon_> since i've upgraded to 13.10 im having two issues
<dalkeehon_> 1 with audio that i semi fixed
<dalkeehon_> an another is that i get a few errors when i log in but they might be connected to the audio issue
<dalkeehon_> this semi fixed the issue but still i always need to relog once i enter my sesion twice before the audio works http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<leftist> does your audio work dalkeehon?
<leftist> i'm on 13.10 as well
<leftist> seems like it's freezing up the system
<dalkeehon_> once i did that in the link yes
<dalkeehon_> but as i said i need to relog every time
<dalkeehon_> so its a semi fix...
<dalkeehon_> do you have audio issues aswel?
<holstein> dalkeehon_: the link states it as a patch.. so, thats not what the site is saying at all
<dalkeehon_> meaning?
<holstein> dalkeehon_: when you properly apply the patch, it should fix that issue
<holstein> dalkeehon_: you can always test with some other DE, like installing lxde for example
<leftist> let me logout
<holstein> dalkeehon_: you can also try removing your saved XFCE session
<dalkeehon_> what patch? i mean
<dalkeehon_> theres no updates or atleast thats what the updater says
<holstein> dalkeehon_: the patch you referenced with the link you gave me that you said "semi-fixed" your issue..
<dalkeehon_> yeah but
<dalkeehon_> that might be another dumb question sorry but
<holstein> dalkeehon_: close all package managers.. open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to check for updates
<dalkeehon_> ohhh
<dalkeehon_> ok
<holstein> dalkeehon_: to remove saved xfce sessions http://askubuntu.com/questions/111010/how-do-i-remove-some-sessions-from-the-session-list-in-xubuntu
<dalkeehon_> sorry im kinda newb with linux just 1 year beeing fully into this OS
<holstein> dalkeehon_: ok.. im about 6 or so years in.. what os are you used to using?
<holstein> windows?
<dalkeehon_> thanks for the help
<dalkeehon_> i was on windows before yes... tried ubuntu 9 years ago but didn't get fully convinced
<dalkeehon_> but i must admit that its the best distro so far
<dalkeehon_> for my taste nowdays
<holstein> "best" is always a matter of opinion and use case
<dalkeehon_> i used to be in debian before for 1-2 years
<holstein> try and think about how long you used windows before you would have been comfortable troubleshooting audio issues
<dalkeehon_> aye...
<holstein> also, if you are not planning on using JACK or much of the proaudio stuff, you likely dont need ubuntstudio.. you could just install xubuntu and add what you really need to it
<dalkeehon_> windows is way worse than linux belive me
<dalkeehon_> im so happy that i escaped from them
<dalkeehon_> i use ubuntu studio for audio pruposes
<holstein> dalkeehon_: 'worse' is also a matter of opinion
<holstein> dalkeehon_: JACK can "break" the audio in the ways you are mentioning above
<dalkeehon_> the boot time
<dalkeehon_> is not a mater of opinion :P
<dalkeehon_> recording rehersals and jack for the guitar seems to work perfectly
<holstein> dalkeehon_: i wont discuss, or trash windows here.. you can visit one of the other offtopic channel.. thanks
<dalkeehon_> been with ubuntu studio for 1 year and 0 problems but now its just this minor issue
<holstein> dalkeehon_: jack for the guitar? you mean, something like rakarrack? with JACK?
<dalkeehon_> yup
<holstein> dalkeehon_: have you removed the xfce saved sessions and tried re-login?
<holstein> or reboot
<dalkeehon_> yes
<holstein> dalkeehon_: and? whats the issue? what makes sound work? and what makes it break?
<dalkeehon_> ok to keep it short, and sorry for the bad english that might lead to not saying what i want to say in the best way
<dalkeehon_> when i start the laptop
<dalkeehon_> and enter in my sesion
<dalkeehon_> theres no audio
<holstein> dalkeehon_: and, since then? you have done what i suggested? i say, do that *right* *now* and reboot, and test.. please
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/111010/how-do-i-remove-some-sessions-from-the-session-list-in-xubuntu
<dalkeehon_> indicator-sound.service
<dalkeehon_> mod this? yes
<dalkeehon_> i did
<dalkeehon_> still the same
<holstein> dalkeehon_: read http://askubuntu.com/questions/111010/how-do-i-remove-some-sessions-from-the-session-list-in-xubuntu and remove the saved sessions please
<dalkeehon_> that's what i did before coming here, also i've done the other command you told me
<holstein> dalkeehon_: what "other command"? you looked for and applied upgrades? with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ? anything coming in?
<dalkeehon_> ok, thanks for the help
<dalkeehon_> a 123kb install
<dalkeehon_> lib's basically
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<dalkeehon_> ok brb holstein
<dalkeehon> still the same
<dalkeehon> meh
<dalkeehon> i guess i'll need to learn to live with it, OR downgrade to 13.04 if its safe
<dalkeehon> to-do
<acmeinc1> Does ubuntu-studio 12.04 use a special version of 'top'?\
<holstein> acmeinc1: it'll be repackaged.. but, not "special" that i know of
<acmeinc1> ok...the top command is continually crashing xfce, which takes me to the login screen.  ican log back in, then if i run top, it crashes again
<holstein> acmeinc1: try top in tty..
<dalkeehon> holstein, mind if i take some of your time? (more)
<holstein> dalkeehon: there is no "downgrade".. you just reinstall, and its safe, but the support for 13.04 is about over
<dalkeehon> the bug id definetly this 1
<dalkeehon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<holstein> dalkeehon: i agree
<holstein> dalkeehon: there is a bug, but, for ubuntustudio, we are really interested in JACK, and this doenst break JACK at all
<holstein> dalkeehon: its something that is being worked on upstream AFAIK
<dalkeehon> ah what is jack? i tought you were talking me about a jack input
<dalkeehon> ...
<dalkeehon> im dumb
<holstein> dalkeehon: OK.. yeah, if you are not using JACK, the software, and the tools that ubuntustudio comes with, you might prefer just using something like xubuntu
<holstein> lubuntu is nice and light if you are trying to avoid main ubuntu, and AFAIK, doesnt have that bug
<dalkeehon> i use the tools but i also enjoy beeing able to hear audio without needed to relog every time
<holstein> you can always install whatever from the ubuntustuduio packages into whatever ubuntu
<holstein> dalkeehon: if you dont use JACK, then i dont think you do use the tools
<holstein> dalkeehon: and, i realize you are being affected by a nasty bug, but, if you, at login, will try to start JACK and see if it will start, that might be all you need
<dalkeehon> thing is i don't have anything called "jack" plain and simple
<holstein> !proaudio
<dalkeehon> jack rack and jack keyboard
<dalkeehon> is what i have :/
<holstein> dalkeehon: you can use qjackctl to configure and start jack
<dalkeehon> and i don't want to sound rude but i'm kind of lost
<dalkeehon> k thanks
<holstein> dalkeehon: i hear you, and im trying to get you to a more popular place, since those issues are not really related to ubuntustudio specifically
<holstein> by popular, i mean where more support would be
<dalkeehon> k thanks i runed qjackctl
<dalkeehon> still no sound tho
<holstein> sure, but runing that does nothing
<holstein> you have to read the proaudio link, and setup and learn to run JACK
<dalkeehon> ok
<holstein> its not trivial, and its likely not something you are needing to use
<holstein> but, its the centeral thing that ubuntustudio uses
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<dalkeehon> well if you are telling me its a good "must-have" im setting it up...
<holstein> dalkeehon: im telling you, if you need it, you need it.. if you dont, its overkill
<holstein> dalkeehon: think of it like this.. if you came here and said "i want to edit a few photos" and i suggested a CAD 3d progam, in which you *could* edit a photo.. but it would be overkill
<dalkeehon> well its not that i'm not going to use it, i simply didn't knew of that JACK thing untill you named it
<dalkeehon> but now im diggin into it for sure ;)
<dalkeehon> ok, basically nothing that is related to audio works
<dalkeehon> whatever mixer i use etc
<dalkeehon> bah, I better don't steal more of your time honestly but i deeply apreciate your time
<holstein> dalkeehon: i would try pavucontrol and alsamixer
<holstein> dalkeehon: its really this simple, afaik.. something mutes the sound, and makes it challenging to unmute.. but i really dont follow it
<holstein> dalkeehon: i use an older version of xfce, and i dont use any applets in ubuntustudio
<holstein> last time i tested it, i was told there was a fight about who's "fault" it was.. so i left it alone
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-08
<dalkeehon> as someone that never took classes of music and learned just playing an instrument without even using sheets etc i think the mostly i use audacity and rackarrack
<dalkeehon> and even i connect my pedal to rackarrack to make it sound more crispy lol
<holstein> ive never used rakarrack without jack
<dalkeehon> any reason?
<holstein> i dont have a situtation where i dont need jack running
<holstein> i can route rakarrack anywhere with jACK
<holstein> TBH, i didnt know it had a standalone mode
<dalkeehon> i just plug the guitar to the microphone input
<holstein> right
<dalkeehon> and tell rackarrack that is the line in
<holstein> i have an interface that is appropriate to recieve a guitar level input
<dalkeehon> cool
<holstein> but, i dont use it like an effects processor much
<holstein> dalkeehon: you might enjoy #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> lots of folks there doing different things and sharing music
<dalkeehon> lemme check
<jarnos> Hi. Is it possible to adjust lipsync of a video when converting the video?
<alalis> hey do anybody know about the sound driver in 13.10 not working?
<alalis> I decided to install ubuntu studio on my asus for 3d design
<zequence> alalis: Depends on which driver/device you mean. The easiest way to make sure is to try the live DVD
<alalis> yeah i know but i decided to install it on a asus g750j
<alalis> lol
<studio-user096> :-)
<r3v0> hello
<r3v0> ??
<r3v0> just installing Ubuntu studio 13.10 on my desktop, and be bored cause it's still running and running and running ^
<chemist> hello everyone
<chemist> I've got a question to ask. Can you sync ardour and lmms to record/playback at the same time? .... like for example if a button in one application triggers the other one to play at the same time?
<zequence> chemist: Don't know how well lmms supports jack.
<zequence> chemist: See if there are any options for jack transport
<chemist> well i am using jack to connect output of lmms to an input track in ardour
<chemist> and no problems so fart
<chemist> -t
<chemist> ;D
<zequence> chemist: I saw a ticket of someone wishing for midi transport control for lmms, but it was still open
<zequence> chemist: I can't seem to find anything about jack transport either
<chemist> well...back to trimming then :D
<zequence> chemist: maybe you can find someone who knows more about lmms on #opensourcemusicians
<chemist> ok thanks anyway... another question
<chemist> can you do a time stretch in ardour without affecting the pitch?
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-09
<cazalla> can someone suggest a simple to use video editor for a new ubuntu user - i was using videopad on windows if that helps in your suggestion
<aloiece> there is the opensot video editor
<aloiece> kdenlive and cinelerra
<aloiece> cazalla: that was meant for you =)
<leor> hello
<aloiece> hello
<leor> does anyone notice that launchpad is down?
<aloiece> could that be why my aptget stopped?
<wilee-nilee> leor, power breakdown, they are working on it and getting new hamsters to power up.
<wilee-nilee> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<aloiece> actually browsing launchpad right now
<leor> yes
<leor> I read their tweet
<leor> that's a shame
<leor> I was hoping in download more stuff to try out
<aloiece> hei I have a problem getting the my webdav to work?
<aloiece> anyone know what the issue is?
<aloiece> nautilus returns with, not a webdav enabled share
<leor> power down
<leor> launchpad is back online
<leor> webdav?
<aloiece> yes
<leor> Im not in that area
<aloiece> ok no worries
<aloiece>  i need help with linuxsampler the audiooutput is giving me an error, err3 to be precise
<leor> what kind of error appear?
<leor> did you try qsampler?
<aloiece> in the imstrument channel
<aloiece> and in the message tab
<aloiece> midi signal is definitey going into linuxsampler
<aloiece> or other programs
<aloiece> but something seems to have gone wrong with the audio out of linuxsampler
<aloiece> well yea, sorry
<aloiece> i meanbt
<aloiece> that all shows up in qsampler
<aloiece> but, you know, qsampler only being the gui, i figured the mistake lies within the core (linusampler
<leor> qsampler is giving me trouble too
<aloiece> bloddy hell, weird disconnection
<aloiece> anyway
<aloiece> problem's definitely with linuxsampler
<aloiece> as jsampler hui gives the same error
<aloiece> somehow the linuxsampler audioports cannot be connected to jack
<aloiece> so i've got an issue with linuxsampler
<aloiece> but I'l be back later to ask about it ;)
#ubuntustudio 2013-11-10
<spuffie> i am looking for a good, simple, lightweight video editor. what options are there?
<spuffie> anybody around?
<jeevanus> hi, In my laptop, when I hibernate and then immediately close lid, the system crash, hibernation happens only if i dont close lid, can some one help to solve it, ie, make hibernation happen even in lid closed.
<cfhowlett> !hibernate
<jeevanus> hi
<cfhowlett> !suspend
<jeevanus> cfhowlett: in terminal?
<cfhowlett> jeevanus, no solutions found.  so ... don't close lid immediately?
<jeevanus> :(
<jeevanus> im trying to find something
<mark_____> hi guys may i have some help here plz
<mark_____> yohoooooooo
<wachin-id> Hi to all UbuntuStudio Users and Dev
<wachin-id> I am happy with UbuntuStudio 13.10
<wachin-id> all working fine for my except that on this moment I put my Bluetooth iOGear and not appear. But in Ubuntu 13.04 working fine
<mark_____> guys i want to know how to replace XFCE with Gnome desktop
<wachin-id> mark: but why you need replace XFCE with Gnome
<mark_____> it's more beautiful , that's it
<zequence> mark_____: Just install it
<wachin-id> Ohh
<zequence> mark_____: You don't need to remove XFCE. you can have both.
<mark_____> i used this command sudo apt-get install gnome  >> but nothing changed , i can find more apps installed only
<zequence> mark_____: You change the Desktop Environment in the login window
<mark_____> i will try this now , brb
<zequence> ..when logging in
<wachin-id> Close session mark
<mark_____> got it , i will try this nw
<mark_______> omg
<mark_______> this is greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat
<mark_______> i like it
<mark_______> thanks for help guys
<wachin-id> For my bluetooth problem I am reading http://askubuntu.com/questions/363401/cant-enable-bluetooth-13-10
<zequence> wachin-id: Not sure which solution is the right one there. Might be all of them do not apply to 13.10
<wachin-id> ok
<wachin-id> Now I run bluetooth-wizard
<wachin-id> I search on Synaptic the package gnome-bluetooth and found that
<zequence> I meant to say, might be not all of them apply to 13.10, but I guess you understood anyway :)
<wachin-id> This command open the config that appear in UbuntuStudio 13.04
<wachin-id> when I clic on the icon that now are missing on UbuntuStudio 13.10
<wachin-id> Zequence: Here send a Snapshot of my situation https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/Bluetooth/01%20bluetooth-wizard%20funciona%20en%20UbuntuStudio%2013.10.png
<wachin-id> working fine, only the icon are missing
<zequence> wachin-id: We are most probably going to base our entire DE settings (except for our custom menu, and a few other things) on XFCE for next release. So, we'll be relying on that they have all of that functional
<wachin-id> zequence: ups, but can not find my files on my phone folder
<wachin-id> now I  go to uninstall gnome-bluetooth and install bluetooth blueman bluez-hcidump bluewho python-bluez  bluez-tools
<wachin-id> from http://askubuntu.com/questions/363401/cant-enable-bluetooth-13-10
<wachin> zequence I have a question, when I tried to uninstall gnome-bluetooth this said that uninstall the package gnome-user-share, what happens if I uninstall this
<wachin> mmm. now I reading: "Removing gnome-bluetooth might break the system"
<wachin> well, I go to install sudo apt-get install bluetooth blueman bluez-hcidump bluewho python-bluez  bluez-tools
<wachin> ok blueman not working with nemo https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/Bluetooth/03%20blueman-manager%20no%20funciona%20con%20nemo.png
<wachin> but working with nautilus https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/83295394/Bluetooth/04%20blueman-manager%20funciona%20con%20nautilus.png
<wachin> I have access to my files
<wachin> Good by
<wachin> Oh, i only install blueman
<robdog> Guys i have few questions...i am using Ubuntu Studio and i like it but i want to do a custom install how do i do that....so i can trim the fat so to say
<GridCube> !customcd
<GridCube> !customlivecd
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<GridCube> robdog, ^
<robdog> thank you will look at it
<tesla_> hi
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-03
<holstein> delt: i would disable or remove one card... it'll make things a lot easier
<holstein> that SBlive mic input is no "better" than the other one, likely
<delt> holstein: thanks :) but i
<delt> holstein: thanks :) but i've figured it out... plus having two sound cards is very practical for some uses
<delt> now i just need to figure out how to route the pcm from one app (ie. pianoteq) to the input of an app that's limited to using pulseaudio (ie. skype)
<delt> see, i was just looking for a patch cable that would solve that problem easily (play through one card, sample from the other) ..... but i'm wondering, is there a "cleaner" way to do it?
<delt> oh btw i use that old sb live mainly for the 15 pin midi connector, i have this old yamaha keyboard that i use.....
<delt> anyway, looking to find either a) that patch cable i KNOW i had lying around here just recently, or b) my soldering iron so i can make another one..... can't find either and it's kind of aggravating :/
<delt> ...so, while we're in the subject -- is there a way to feed the audio output of one alsa/jack program into the input of a program that uses pulseaudio?
<holstein> delt: yes.. you can "feed" those.. routing in JACK
<delt> holstein: but i don't see the pulseaudio apps in qjackctl... how do i do it?
<holstein> delt: you wont
<holstein> delt: *any* application is able to write for pulse audio, since pulse is open.. but, what you are going to have to do is use the pulse dbus
<holstein> you wont see a particular applicaiton, but the pulse system where you can route pulse sources to jack
<delt> ah, i see. but how do i do that?
<holstein> delt: i can tell you how i do it
<delt> pulseaudio uses alsa as a backend, right? (normally?)
<holstein> delt: i open qjackctl, and look in the "misc" tab, anc make sure the "jack dbus" checkbox is checked to enable the pulse dbus
<holstein> *then*, i start jack, and look in "connect" in qjackctl, and route what i want where i want
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<holstein> "In a typical installation scenario under Linux, the user configures ALSA to use a virtual device provided by PulseAudio. Thus, applications using ALSA will output sound to PulseAudio, which then uses ALSA itself to access the real sound card. PulseAudio also provides its own native interface to applications that want to support PulseAudio directly, as well as a legacy interface for ESD applications, making it suitable as a drop-in replacem
<holstein> what do i do? i stop jack, and use whatever "normal" audio i want
<holstein> i dont see *any* advantage to use jack all the time..
<delt> ah, thanks for the pointers. i have a lot of reading to do :3
<holstein> or, just load up a live CD, and test
<holstein> running multiple audio devices is not trivial
<holstein> the alsa labels can change between boot..
<delt> yeah, that can be a pain :(
<delt> the way i see it, pulseaudio is pretty much equivalent to the windows sound system
<delt> (from a user's perspective)
<delt> oh, i do have "jack dbus" checked normally
<schuster> hello?
<delt> hello
<delt> hallo
<delt> wie geht's?
<holstein> delt: well, the windows stuff isnt open.. and you dont have a choice about using it or not..
<schuster> first time here, where am i actually?
<holstein> delt: the pulse dbus should be enabled by default
<holstein> schuster: this is the ubuntustudio support channel.. IRC, on freenode..
<delt> schuster: freenode #ubuntustudio channel
<holstein> schuster: how can we help you?
<schuster> well every thing works fine for me.
<schuster> i just have a question about pulse audio, I donßt get it. What is it good for?
<delt> great :D
<holstein> schuster: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<delt> it's an audio API that's meant to be easy to use.
<holstein> schuster: it provides an easy way for advanced audio features to be implemented
<schuster> oh really, it seems to slow down my computer a little bit, is tjat possible?
<schuster> that
<delt> when programs are using pulseaudio?
<delt> or just having the process running?
<schuster> i guess all the time, it sucks cpu power as shown in top
<holstein> schuster: not likely.. how are you determining that pulse is slowing down your machine?
<holstein> schuster: how are you testing? with what applications runing what audio? and how?
<schuster> it's just a question. i'm not sure its pulse audio. when i run jackd somtimes the computer freezes and pulse audio is indicated to use 70% of cpu power in top
<delt> computer freezes?
<schuster> i mean i can't even move the mouse anymore
<delt> ouch.... something's wrong then :/
<delt> is this a fresh install?
<schuster> really? i have firefox running too. When i use ONLY jack and music software everything is fine
<schuster> totally fresh install
<holstein> schuster: why are you running firefox? i suggest, *not* testing with that, or flash audio
<delt> holstein can probably help you much more than i can.
<holstein> schuster: i would do this.. in the "misc" tab of qjackctl, you can disable the pulse to jack dbus.. you untick the checkbox for the jack dbus.. then, test jack
<holstein> schuster: then, *if* you dont need both jack and pulse, dont use both jack and pulse
<holstein> you can expect a higher CPU usage using pulse through jack.. that is not a realistic test for pulse audio
<schuster> ok. i will try this
<schuster> i thought pulse audio was the way to use jack and other audio apps together
<holstein> schuster: no
<holstein> schuster: pulse is *completely* seperate from jack
<holstein> schuster: *any* application can write in jack or pulseaudio support
<schuster> ok, so no firefox during a jack session. i can live with that
<holstein> schuster: i didnt say that
<holstein> schuster: i say, dont *test* with that
<holstein> schuster: if you are using flash in firefox, thats version 11..
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<schuster> thank you very much. i will try it tomorrow
<holstein> thats not a short-coming or issue with firefox, or linux. not a limitation at all.. adobe is welcome to release flash for linux.. and they did in the past, but now, only chrome gets current flash
<holstein> *so* its not a realistic test of the audio subsystems to run older unsupported versions of flash
<holstein> you can test with the chrome browser, or the chrome browsers flash version in chromium.. *or* , just isolate the pulse support from the jack support.. and if you dont need both, dont use both
<schuster> hmm.. chromium was even worse when using jack. it crashed almost instantly.
<holstein> schuster: chromium has *no* jack support.. so, it cant be using jack at all
<holstein> schuster: if you mean, when using chromium, the pulse jack dbus crashed, we can troubleshoot that.. but, you need the *newer* version of flash, if you are going to test flash
<holstein> schuster: is that what you are doing? flash media? through pulse through jack?
<schuster> i understand you. i will try the different settings and see what happens. thank you for your advices. they are very helpfull
<schuster> i use ubuntu studio to make music
<schuster> i don really care for chromium and firefox. when i use them i simply stop jack
<holstein> schuster: thats what i prefer.. i disable the dbus to get "better" jack performance
<holstein> when i want "normal" desktop audio, i stop jack and use that.. but, i dont personally need pulse sources typyically in my jack setup
<holstein> i used to use it for recording a skype session..
<delt> yeah, skype only uses pulseaudio
<schuster> ok. i really like ubuntu studio. we will use it at live performances. i'm doing all the preparations now. thank you all, it's time for dinner. bye bye
<holstein> i try my best to computers off the stage ;)
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-04
<dangersalad> hey, so I upgraded my 14.04 install the other day and a bunch of the calf plugins can no longer be found (they were replaced by seemlingly crappier versions) and the UltraAcoustic kit in hydrogen went missing, any ideas what happened?
<holstein> dangersalad: you "upgraded"?
<holstein> you  mean, from 14.04 to 14.10?
<holstein> if you had sources added that added software, such as kxstudio ppa's, you'll need to add them again
<holstein> otherwise, if its just a 14.04 update, then, you can go in and see what versions you had, using a package manager like synaptic, and pin whatever versions you want, or load older ones
<zgorbyo> hi all
<zgorbyo> is there any way to make a window switch to the other monitor when workin in dual display mode ubuntu 14.04?
<zgorbyo> i tried compiz but it seems not to work in xfce
<zequence> zgorbyo: I would ask around on #xubuntu. There is probably someone there who has more experience in using the XFCE desktop for that
<stumpff> hello
<caboose885> o/ stumpff
<stumpff> does anyone have allready experience with alesis v61 and ubuntu-studio?
<usuario_> hi anyone could help me please, I just upgrade ubuntu studio from ubuntu 14.01 but my Fast Track doesn't  sound at all
<holstein> usuario_: you upgraded 14.04? to 14.10?.. there is no "ubuntu 14.01"
<holstein> or, you installed ubuntu 14.10? and "upgraded" to ubuntustudio 14.10?
<usuario_> yes 14.10 to 14.10
<holstein> usuario_: ok.. so, 14.10 *is* 14.10.. ubuntustuduio *is* ubuntu.. so, lets go back a few steps here
<holstein> did the fast track *ever* work?
<usuario_> no never, neither with ubuntu
<holstein> usuario_: ok.. so the "upgrade" you reference is irrelevant
<holstein> usuario_: so, you are not able to make your USB device work in ubuntu..
<usuario_> no
<holstein> usuario_: please do this.. *unplug* the USB device, and test normal audio.. see that you get sound
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> see that you have audio with the integrated audio device
<holstein> *then*, if you have sound, plug the USB device in.. and use "pavucontrol".. which should be "pulse audio volume control" in the menu, to select that device
<usuario_> ok
<holstein> *dont* use JACK, or ardour, or any other software that starts JACK right now
<holstein> starting JACK will effectively break your audio right now.. so *dont* do that til you get audio working with out the USB device plugged in, and then, getting normal audio working over the USB device
<holstein> i suggest, VLC with a known good audio file.. but, you can use the integrated player
<zequence> Which exact model is it?
<usuario_> maybe a youtube video? is fast track c400
<zequence> It should be fully supported
<holstein> usuario_: no.. definetly *not* a youtube video
<holstein> usuario_: that unecessarily brings a browser into the scnario, as well as flash or htlm5 support.. no need for that
<holstein> usuario_: test with a *known* good audio file.. i have reference tracks for my studio that i know work, and i know how they sound..
<usuario_> ok, but I have sound in youtube, I'll try with an mp3 too
<holstein> usuario_: after you have sound, hook the USB device up, and use pavucontrol to route the audio you know worked to the USB device
<usuario_> mp3 works fine too in vcl
<holstein> usuario_: then, use that, and route it with pavucontrol to the USB device
<usuario_> ok
<usuario_> what is pavucontrol?
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (utopic), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<holstein> usuario_: as i said above, its in the menu as pulseaudio volume control
<holstein> usuario_: it allows you to route the audio that was working on the internal device to the USB device
<usuario_> oh sorry, I have very bad english, but I don't see any pulseaudio or pavu in menu
<holstein> usuario_: you can literaly start that application i reference in the terminal using the command i gave
<holstein> usuario_: pavucontrol
<holstein> usuario_: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/pavucontrol/is  what it looks like
<usuario_> ok pavu yet
<usuario_> I have it
<holstein> so, you get the file playing in vlc, and then route it to the USB device
<usuario_> I don't know how
<holstein> usuario_: please close pavucontrol, and plug the USB device back into the machine. then open pavucontrol and look for the devie in the dropdown menus
<holstein> usuario_: do you see the device listed?
<usuario_> the fast track doesnt appears in pavucontrol
<holstein> usuario_: here is where i would start..
<usuario_> and pavu only have tabs no menus
<holstein> usuario_: the fast track is new to you? you bought it used?
<usuario_> i used in windows with fl studio
<holstein> usuario_: please dont use pavucontrol right now. just close it and play attention here
<usuario_> ok
<holstein> usuario_: maudio promised you windows support.. they didnt promise you linux support.. they paid a team of professionals to give you windows support.. you are now taking that role on yourself in linux
<usuario_> ok
<holstein> usuario_: so, if you *know* for certain the device is functioning, i would also test the USB port on the machine.. make sure linux is working with it.. disconnect *any* and *all* hubs.. plug straight into the machine
<holstein> usuario_: open a terminal and type "lsusb".. *that* is where you want the fast track to show up first.. you need to see it listed there
<holstein> usuario_: try all ports and see that you see the device listed in lsusb.. do you?
<usuario_> I have this
<usuario_> us 001 Device 004: ID 2232:1006
<usuario_> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0763:2030 Midiman
<usuario_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<usuario_> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<usuario_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<usuario_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<usuario_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<holstein> !paste | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> usuario_: i dont know if "midiman" is it.. but its likely not it
<holstein> usuario_: the second place to look for the device is in the terminal under "aplay -l" and "arecord -l"
<holstein> if you dont see the device listed there, you will get no audio..
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> usuario_: i must go.. you can try #xubuntu or #ubuntu or #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> usuario_: i suggest just unplugging the usb device, and use the internal device with the audio production tools, to get used to them
<usuario_> ok thanks but I have it here
<usuario_> tarjeta 1: C400 [Fast Track C400], dispositivo 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<usuario_>   Subdispositivos: 1/1
<usuario_>   Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
<holstein> usuario_: correct.. i read that it should "just work". so, personally, i suggest just unplugging it, and getting used to linux, and the audio production tools
<holstein> dont try and learn so much as once
<holstein> think of how long you used windows without that usb device hooked up to it
<holstein> anyways.. try #opensourcemusicians ..i must run.. i will be back.. cheers
<usuario_> ok thanhyou very much
<chemist^> hello everyone! i've got a problem...i've installed lmms on ubuntu 14.04 64bit and i'm missing the vestige plugin ... i've read on a couple of forums that the 32bit version has the plugin installed while the 64bit does not.... is there a way to install vestige manually in 64bit version?
<holstein> chemist^: multiarch should just let you install it.. is it in the repos?
<zequence> chemist^: I would find a forum or channel where lmms users or devs hang out
<chemist^> is there another application
<chemist^> to load windows vst plugins like lmms? (that gives a gui=
<zequence> chemist^: Might be some users at #opensourcemusicians or #kxstudio who could help you better with that
<zequence> Not trying to turn you away or anything. Just that I don't often see anyone talking about those things specifically here.
<chemist^> ok
<studio-user678> 10 things to do after install
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-05
<delt> quick question.... why doesn't a standard DVD (with video) appear on the desktop when i insert it?
<delt> oh and /dev/dvd for some reason doesn't get created.... :/
<delt> 00:58 < delt> quick question.... why doesn't a standard DVD (with video) appear on the desktop when i insert it?
<cfhowlett> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ObrienDave> delt, install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<delt> Hello
<delt> what's the program that manages the volume control on laptops?
<delt> i think it kind of stopped working :3
<holstein> delt: on laptops?
<holstein> delt: i know of nothing in linux or ubuntu that specifically controls the volume on a laptop
<holstein> delt: you can use pavucontrol
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (utopic), package size 111 kB, installed size 962 kB
<holstein> you can use alsamixer.. you can use the applet in the panel..
<delt> logged out and back in, volume control now works again
<delt> was just wondering what program controls it
<delt> ah, it seems to be xfce4-volumed
<delt> killed it, no volume control, ran it again, volume control came back
<delt> :)
<holstein> sure.. thats the one in the panel i referenced above
<holstein> its not laptop specific
<delt> yeah, i think the actual knob on the laptop just sends sends keyboard events for volume-up/down
<delt> same as the volume buttons on a desktop keyboard
<delt> anyway, ubuntu studio really works great, i'm very happy with this system.
<delt> check, with xfce4-volumed deactivated, xev reports keysym 122 for volume down and 123 for volume up.
<delt> named XF86AudioLowerVolume and XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<ActionMann> hello friends
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<ActionMann> Finally i'm on Ubuntustudio. Today i have great rehersal with PD live installation
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-06
<delt_> just testing out xchat....
<cfhowlett> !test | delt_,
<ubottu> delt_,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<delt_> ah, right thanks
<studio-user146> salve
<studio-user146> c'è nessuno in italiano?
<studio-user146> mi presento sono ric
<studio-user146> vorrei delle delucidazioni .....per un uso "audiofilo" di ubuntu studio
<studio-user146> nobody for audiophile use......?
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<ubuntu-studio> someone can help me?
<ubuntu-studio> i'd like to install ubuntustudio in dual boot with win7
<ubuntu-studio> i create a partition not allocated
<ubuntu-studio> but when i try to install ubuntu....the system don't recognize it
<ubuntu-studio> why?
<ubuntu-studio> nobody help me?
<yunus> how install c++ compiler
<twisty-1> Hi
<caboose885> o/
<twisty-1> I started Ubuntu Studio Live from my DVD and want to test it. Where can I get some LMMS instruments?
<twisty-1> If Ubuntu Studio is for me, i will change to it ;)
<caboose885> where did you get your instruments from before?
<caboose885> http://lmms.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?title=Adding_Instruments
<twisty-1> I used full Windows licensed software before which included all instruments
<caboose885> ah.
<caboose885> well the wiki mentioned this website: www.kvraudio.com
<caboose885> so I'm assuming they like it
<twisty-1> Thanks
<caboose885> When I tried to be a music creator I just googled for free synths and instruments. I don't remember where I got them from though
<twisty-1> Me too, i searched for free instruments etc and nothing found ...
<caboose885> http://lmms.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Tested_VSTs
<caboose885> http://www.vst4free.com/
<twisty-1> Thanks
<caboose885> eh, whole page might be more useful: http://lmms.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Useful_resources#Vst_and_VSTi_resources
<caboose885> no worries
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-07
<delt> oops
<delt> what did my quit say?
<Unit193> [03:57:39] delt (1000@64.18.182.14) has quit (Quit: Lost terminal)
<delt> ah thanks
<delt> question... how come the file manager shows /usr/bin/xfce4-* as shared libaries (blank page icon) and doesn't let me run them directly (pops up "open with..." dialog) instead of regular binaries?
<delt> from a terminal, as far as i can see they're normal binaries (with ls, file, etc...) ????
<holstein> delt: what are you trying to run? you should be able to call the command to run whatever you need
<delt> holstein: just out of curiosity... double click on
<delt> holstein: just out of curiosity... double click on "file system", then usr then bin, you should see your /usr/bin (duh)
<delt> then scroll down to xfce-* files
<delt> try to double click on, say, xfce4-terminal
<delt> it asks you what app you want to use to open the file
<delt> [pts/19][user@phobos]:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal
<delt> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 186720 Jan 11  2014 /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<delt> /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal: ELF 64-bit LSB  shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=c893ee5fdf55fa8fb5a5a30c803a8f5a92171488, stripped
<delt> trying to figure out why double clicking on, say, xfce4-terminal doesn't launch a terminal window
<delt> as if i ran xfce4-terminal from another terminal, or from the alt+f2 box
<delt> of course there's the xfce4-terminal.wrapper file (appears to be a perl script) which i have no idea why it's needed
<delt> just trying to understand :)
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i might go to a linux channel, or #ubuntu, or a general mailing list for that
<holstein> i just know how to lauch the software i need
<delt> yeah, seems to be specific to ubuntu.... i don't recall it being this way in slackware - but then again, that was an earlier version of xfce
<holstein> im sure there are live CD's for slackware.. you can compare there what is going on
<holstein> the "permissions" of those files are not "click and run"
<delt> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 151608 May 19  2013 /slack/usr/bin/xfce4-terminal
<holstein> they are not in the /users/home
<delt> /slack/usr/bin/xfce4-terminal: ELF 32-bit LSB  executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 3.2.29, stripped
<holstein> when you just click on them, you are not necessarily allowed to get to them on that level
<delt> level....?
<holstein> delt: right
<holstein> delt: you are a normal user. and you are clicking on a system file
<holstein> delt: its not executable to your user, or in your /home
<holstein> it *could* be that simple
<delt> exactly. the same way i'd be running the same system file by typing its name
<holstein> delt: i dont think it *is* the same
<delt> when i double click on /usr/bin/xterm i get a xterm window, as expected....
<holstein> delt: when you "type its name", its in the "path" of bash, as i understand it
<delt> exactly. i just manually went to that path (/usr/bin) in the file manager
<holstein> delt: all i can say is, if this is isolated to an issue with xfce terminal, try #xubuntu, or an xfce channel or list
<holstein> we dont deal with the plumbing like that here
<holstein> it could be a bug, or misconfiguration.. or breakage..
<holstein> or a "feature"
<delt> yeah, i'll ask in #ubuntu and #xfce ...not sure which would be the best place of the two
<delt> oh btw... what's the difference between alsa modular synth and amsynth?
<holstein> i thought it was the same.. http://www.amsynth.com/alsamodularsynth.html
<caba_> Hello, sorry I'm not a native speaker
<caba_> I'll try to be exact
<caba_> ok, I have install timidity++
<caba_> And I use it because I need midi channels
<caba_> Well it works fine but all the rest applications don't work
<caba_> For example
<caba_> If I use timidity ports on Band in a Box that runs over wine
<caba_> youtube don't work
<caba_> or audacious don't work
<caba_> and all application that sounds, don't work
<caba_> this is my problem
<caba_> Should I see this problem on another channel?
<caba_> bye
<caboose885> caba_, it sometimes takes people some time to respond
<caba_> ok
<caboose885> Be patient if you have the time. Or ask on the ubuntuforums
<caba_> ok, I'll be patient
<caboose885> If no one responds I would advise you post: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=335
<caba_> oh thanks a lot
<caboose885> no worries. Sorry I can't be of more help
<caba_> well, I have to go, thanks caboose885
<caba_> byt
<caba_> bye*
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-08
<studio-user324> anyone using bitwig
<jarnos> For some reason "xfce4-session-logout -s" requires authentication now in 14.04.
<stefano_> vi è un modo di resettare il menu di accesso principale
<delt> !it | stefano_
<ubottu> stefano_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cfhowlett> !it | stefano_
<delt> :)
<yorwos> Hi all , im using ubuntu studio 14.04 .My soundcard works only through jack ,can i remove alsa or is jack dependent on it ?
<yorwos> im getting an error msg during boot im tired of seeing everytime , some alsaaudio or pulse audio file not found
<yorwos> from clean install
<kittenberg> hi ciao
<kittenberg> good evening to all you
<kittenberg> i ve some problems setting my temp sensors for my amd kxx cpu
<holstein> kittenberg: feel free and ask about the problem.. what are you trying to do?
<kittenberg> ah ok
<kittenberg> well
<kittenberg> ubuntu studio installed yesterday
<kittenberg> 14.10
<holstein> kittenberg: what operating system are you comfing from? windows?
<kittenberg> ubuntu 12.04 in dual boot with windows
<kittenberg> sorry... ubuntu studio 14.04 lts... not 14.10
<holstein> i suggest staying on the 14.04 LTS
<kittenberg> yes
<kittenberg> i know
<kittenberg> ok
<holstein> that being said, what is the question?
<kittenberg> the problem is my chipset
<kittenberg> i ve installed psensor but is not very good for my chipset
<holstein> if your chipset manufacturer doest support linux well, then, you may have to accept compromises
<holstein> whats the question? how to get your chipset to report CPU temp?
<holstein> why are you so worried about monitoring the CPU temp?
<kittenberg> and i m not sure what to do because of the low latency kernel
<holstein> kittenberg: im not sure what you are asking, but, you can try the generic kernel if you need it.. its in the repos
<kittenberg> i know
<holstein> ubuntustudio and ubuntu have the same sources.. so, you can just install upstream ubuntu's generic kernel
<holstein> kittenberg: you know what?
<kittenberg> but i need low latency
<holstein> kittenberg: again, you might need to accept compromises
<kittenberg> yes i understand
<kittenberg> i m only looking around for solutions
<holstein> kittenberg: and if you have *not* tried the generic kernel in 14.10, then there are 2 things you are assuming.. 1., the lowlatency kernel is "better", and 2. the lowlatency kernel is the issue
<holstein> kittenberg: it literally will not hurt to try the generic kernel, if you feel that is the issue with the CPU temp reporting
<kittenberg> i need it... it s not better
<kittenberg> but
<kittenberg> the problem is in driver ati
<holstein> you likely dont need CPU temp reporting..
<kittenberg> uhm
<holstein> if the CPU temp is hot, then, you likely have a hardware problem
<holstein> if the CPU temp gets too hot, the machine usually has shutdown measures in place
<holstein> anyways, i would suggest loading the generic kernel to see if what you seem to be postulating is the case.. and try upstream #xubuntu #ubuntu and ati
<kittenberg> do you think is better wait for the solution came from using and stressing my system
<kittenberg> ?
<holstein> kittenberg: what solution?
<holstein> kittenberg: if ATI isnt providing one, there may be none.. what is the issue?
<kittenberg> right
<holstein> you want a CPU temp monitor? and cant get one to work with the lowlatency kernel?
<kittenberg> yes
<holstein> and havent tried with the generic to see if that is the issue, correct?
<holstein> kittenberg: and, the CPU temp monitor worked in 14.04? correct?
<kittenberg> i ve reading about some bugs
<holstein> kittenberg: did it work in 14.04? yes or no?
<kittenberg> psensor now is working but it seems like is not working rightly
<holstein> kittenberg: did it work in 14.04?
<kittenberg> now im in 14.04
<holstein> 12:46 < kittenberg> ubuntu studio installed yesterday
<holstein> 12:46 < kittenberg> 14.10
<holstein> kittenberg: you stated you are using 14.10.. are you on 14.10 or 14.04?
<kittenberg> no no 14.04 yesterday
<kittenberg> sorry..
<holstein> kittenberg: ok.. yesterday, in 14.04 did this work or no?
<kittenberg> old configuration was ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> kittenberg:  i would *not* upgrade to 14.10 to try and solve this issue
<holstein> kittenberg: friend.. has this *ever* worked for you? in *any* linux?
<kittenberg> no no i wont upgrade
<holstein> kittenberg: you stated you already have installed 14.10..
<kittenberg> i think is not a problem of distribution
<holstein> kittenberg: please answer only this question.. has the thing you are trying to make work, the CPU temp monitor *ever* worked for you?
<kittenberg> no
<holstein> kittenberg: ok
<holstein> kittenberg: then, i would not expect to jump distros to "Fix" this
<kittenberg> lm-sensor worked better of psensor insteed
<holstein> kittenberg: personally, i would accept the compromise that, since i am using linux, and i was not promised by the creators of the hardware that linux would work, that i may not be able to use some features
<holstein> kittenberg: why are you trying to implement a CPU tempreature monitor?
<kittenberg> wasn t perfect but better than now
<kittenberg> i need it to monitoring my cpu in real time
<holstein> kittenberg: why?
<holstein> kittenberg: why are you trying to monitor the CPU temp in real time or at all?
<kittenberg> audio prod
<kittenberg> midi external controls
<kittenberg> and some
<holstein> kittenberg: i do audio production and have *no* such need of cpu tempreature monitoring.. why do you?
<holstein> midi external controls do not require cpu tempreature monitoring..
<kittenberg> my computer's fan are not working good in linux
<kittenberg> so
<holstein> kittenberg: they either cool the CPU or not
<holstein> kittenberg: if they are not, you should address the hardware issue
<holstein> kittenberg: i mean, what happens when the CPU is too hot? you just shut down the machine?
<kittenberg> there are some problems
<holstein> kittenberg: i would address the problems with the hardware. new fan, CPU thermal paste.. or new CPU.. whatever you need
<kittenberg> i fear fans go broken
<kittenberg> so
<holstein> kittenberg: *nothing* about a CPU tempreature monitor in *any* operating system will fix that issue.. you need to address the problem, and replace the fans
<holstein> you shouldnt need to monitor the CPU temp like that. i mean, you can, and ATI should provide a way for you to do that.. but, since they dont, you really have no need for that if the hardware is functioning properly.. i would fix the fans
<kittenberg> i think i need to fix the problem when the problem come out
<kittenberg> dont worry
<kittenberg> bye
<holstein> kittenberg: i assure you, i have no worry.. good luck
<kittenberg> very thanx
<yorwos> hi all , it would be very cool to add WineASIO in the default install guyz , thanx
#ubuntustudio 2014-11-09
<holstein> yorwos: i disagree.. but, i think its a legal limitation
<holstein> yorwos: i think of it this way... linux is *all* open, so anyone is always able to, and welcome to write whatever they want for linux, to run natively
<holstein> yorwos: kxstudio is doint the "best" work AFAIK with furthering and adding wine support
<SohamG> I have two audio output ports on my machine. How do i make it so that only my music(through audacious)  goes to my speakers and other audio(like youtube) goes to my headphones?
<zequence> SohamG: Do you use jack at all?
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-02
<pikapi> hi, how can i download driver for my onboard graphics controller that has pixel shader 3.0 support?
<pikapi> ubuntu 14.04
<ubuntourist> So. I'm using kxstudio's cadence on an Acer Chromebook that I've reformatted as an Ubuntu Studio box. USB headphones work great, but playback through Acer's speakers not working.  Solutions?
<ubuntourist> Got cut off earlier. Dunno if there was a reply to my query.
<ubuntourist> Said query follows:
<ubuntourist> kxstudio's cadence works great getting jack-pulse-alsa playing together... for my USB headphones. Anyone know why it doesn't play over the Acer Chromebook's built-in speakers?
<ubuntourist> ChromeOS has been wiped completely from the machine. It's now Ubuntu Studio + kxstudio.
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-03
<do2kd> Hallo . i look for help. i try to filter noise out of Shortwave transmissions in real time. Ubuntu studio is installed. all works fine i can say. Jackrack is one of my friends but i have not found the right filters yet. Ideas? Questions, Infos you need?
<zequence> do2kd: If you can determine the approximate frequencies by ear, the usual eq and filter tools should suffice. Not sure if there are any all-in-one plugins for that purpose
<zequence> I would assume you won't need anything below 100-200hz(depending on voice), and nothing above 7000-10000Hz(also, depending on voice)
<zequence> If there's a clear hum, like a note, then you will need to use a steep notch with an eq to get that note out. With shortwave radio I don't know about transients. With transients you would need to take care a few as well
<zequence> If the note is say 100Hz, the natural transients would be 100, 200, 300, 400, and so forth.
<do2kd> zequence: the transmission has only a bandwidth of 3khz . . so the frequencies max 3000hz. the notch filter i know. my biggest problem are the "noise" from atmospherics / interferences. could you understand it . sorry my mother language is german and english learned 30 years ago :) Thanks or your help
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-04
<gartral> hey all, small issue after upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10, my volume control indicator has vanashed\...
<Unit193> gartral: Do you have xfce4-indicator-plugin and indicator-sound installed?  If so, can you check your panel plugins for its presence?
<gartral> Unit193: yes and yes, and there's a mixer plugin, but it's not the pulse-audio one that open pavucontrol
<Unit193> gartral: There's supposed to be an indicator plugin enabled, although alternativly if you have the one from the PPA, there's also xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin! :P
<gartral> Unit193: AHHAH, thank you! that fixed that!
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<gartral> Unit193: somehow the indicator was removed. now I just need to fix my one conky widgit
<roy> welcme home
<roy> anybode here?
<roy__> holla amigo
<cfhowlett> !es | roy__
<ubottu> roy__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-05
<RedBlue> hello. Where can release notes /update packages list for Ubuntu Studio 14.04.3?
<RedBlue> *can I find
<unicornjedi> hello
<studio-user493> Bonjour, je suis en train de réinstaller unbuntu studio car ma partition /boot était trop petite et je n'arrivais pas à modifier les tailles de partitions dans gpartaed. Seulement, quand je réinstalle ubuntu, la parttion /boot fait toujours la même taille. Je ne trouve pas où, dans le cd d'intallation, l'on peut dimensionner les partitions. Quelqu'un pourrait-i m'aider ? Merci
<studio-user493> I will try to explain in english if nobody speack french? I would like to know how I can adjust the sizes of the partitions because my /boot is too small. Even if I install agin Ubuntu studio, its the same small size. thank you
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-06
<roy__> hello users
<roy__> I am a ubuntustudio user.
<roy__> I have messed up the default desktop environment. Can anyone tell me how to reset to the default ubuntustudio DE? Any help shall be appreciated
<roy__> anybody there?
<roy__> I have accidentally removed ubuntustudio packages from my installation & the OS has become bare UBUNTU 14.04
<roy__> any way to recover ubuntustudio to its original state
<dbolton> I'm having trouble finding Terminal in my installation of Ubuntu Studio
<dbolton> I don't see it in the Applications menu
<dbolton> I don't see it if I type Terminal in the Application Finder
<dbolton> But Ubuntu Software Center says "Terminal Emulator" is installed
<dbolton> Using Ubuntu 14.04
<dbolton> Nevermind. I found it by going to the menu editor
<roy__> click ALT+F2
<roy__> write "Terminal"
<roy__> press the down arrow key
<roy__> & you are good to go
<roy__> kindly share the software repository link of ubuntu studio. I accidentaly deleted it from the software sources in UPDATE center
<roy__> sudo apt-get upgrade
<pikurasa> My Jack Server is not being found. I think it has something to do with permissions (I opened xfce as superuser when I ran into other problem). I have found that reinstalling software corrects any permission problems that I have. I have tried reinstalling many things associated with the JACK server, but do not seem to be able to find the right package. Is there a meta-package I can reinstall and get JACK going again? Thanks!
<pikurasa> Output when starting Audacity from terminal (as an example): ALSA lib pcm.c:2239:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.rear
<pikurasa> ALSA lib pcm.c:2239:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.center_lfe
<pikurasa> ALSA lib pcm.c:2239:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.side
<pikurasa> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<pikurasa> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<pikurasa> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<pikurasa> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<pikurasa> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<pikurasa> Cannot connect to server request channel
<pikurasa> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<pikurasa> no more csLADSPA plugins
<pikurasa> Expression 'stream->playback.pcm' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 4611
<pikurasa> Expression 'stream->playback.pcm' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 4611
<pikurasa> Expression 'stream->playback.pcm' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 4611
<pikurasa> Expression 'stream->playback.pcm' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 4611
<pikurasa> Okay. I need to go now, but thanks.
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-07
<beebeep> Привет
<Unit193> !ru | beebeep
<ubottu> beebeep: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<beebeep> ok
<beebeep> join #ubuntu-ru
<beebeep> xD
<iknowom> есть кто
<iknowom> привет
<iknowom_> dfdfgf
<iknowom_> привет всем
<Unit193> !ru | iknowom_
<ubottu> iknowom_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
#ubuntustudio 2015-11-08
<Guest52724> G'Day I just installed the ubuntustudio 14.04.3 lts version to check it out and I can't update due to /boot being 384k too small. Do I need to repartition this drive?
<Guest52724> *G'Day I just installed ubuntustudio
<Guest52724> 14.04.3lts version
<Guest52724> but the software updater isn't working as /boot is 384k too small
<Guest52724> I ran sudo apt-get clean and that didn't fix it
<Guest52724> I also rebooted but no luck
<Guest52724> I just changed the repository from local to main and that didn't fix it
<Guest52724> this is a fresh install and I don't have anything in the trash
<SentientSight> G'Day All
<William__> hey
<schnitz> Hi... never got a real answer from ubuntu chat, well I love ubuntu studio but I've had soooo many problems just getting a decent screen resolution and rate, I'm kinda frustrated now
<schnitz> Using different AMD grafics card
<schnitz> HD5000 Series and an R7 200 series... so  Radeon all in all
<schnitz> currently running 640x480 :-)
<schnitz> Dunno, since all the time I've been using Ustudio, it seems to really hate all my grafic card and constantly kicks out drivers and messes up setting
<schnitz> xrandr doesn't work for me, I tried many things but somehow I never really understood how you can successfully override settings
<slumber> hello
<schnitz> Ok , Just updated to 15.10
<schnitz> but now Audacity opens with exceptions
<schnitz> so I d/l latest version (2.10)
<schnitz> stupid question
<schnitz> how do I get the downloaded tar.gz ontop the current installed audactiy (2.06)?
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-07
<studio-user104> salve
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-08
<studio-user466> hello
<sinewav> hi
<locatelli> Hello!  i recorded a sampled string bass section that already contained some reverb.  Is there a way to take away the reverb without recording the part, again?
<OvenWerks> locatelli: not really, you can remove some of the reverb tail with a gate though
<OvenWerks> I take it this is plucked? Bowed probably covers the reverb a bit better.
<locatelli> Ovenwerks:  It was bowed.  It's not the tail, so much as a drier sound will be simpler to place more prominently in a mix.
<OvenWerks> ah, that makes sense.
<locatelli> By gate, do you mean an envelope?  i'm a bit new to some of this terminology.
<OvenWerks> A gate is an expander, it basically opens when the signal is above a certain level (when the intrument is playing) and lowers the level for lower levels like the reverb tail. So the note would cut off faster.
<OvenWerks> It is very common (or used to be) for drums.
<OvenWerks> It is the oposite to a compressor.
<locatelli> Ovenwerks:  i get it!  i'm working through a mastering tutorial that discusses (and demonstrates) these concepts.  That leads to a more general question:  In today's world, is it better to record as dry as possible if ones sound sources are purely electronic?
<OvenWerks> that is totally an artistic question
<OvenWerks>   :)
<OvenWerks> For samples for a sampler, yes I would want dry. The natural reverb will be higher quality than added reverb will be later, but having a unified reverb added to all channels sounds better in my opinion.
<OvenWerks> I would suggest the "linux audio users" mailing list for some of these questions though as there are a lot more people around.
<OvenWerks> They seem to be quite willing to listen to mixes and comment.
<locatelli> Understood.  i've been thinking in that direction, myself.  Plus, if the sound is dry, whatever the instrument, the mixer has more flexibility over where it might appear in a mix.
<OvenWerks> there are people there who do all electronic music.
<OvenWerks> I am most a live audio recordist in style.
<OvenWerks> right.
<locatelli> i'll certainly head there.  i'm already on the mailing list.  Live recording is interesting, too.  i like the concept of mic placement in relation to the fact that you're recording a room, too.  It's just not an option for me, right now.  Someday, maybe.
<locatelli> i went to the chat, first, because i'm talking to someone immediately, right now.  The feedback has been helpful!
<OvenWerks> of course you have to have a room that sounds nice in the first place :)
<OvenWerks> irc is great, it is just there are not many people here and for some of these questions a wider audience would be nice.
<locatelli> Those are fascinating topics!  The mastering tutorial talks about those, too, but in relation to mastering.  Look, Ma, i'm redundant!
<OvenWerks> for example #ardour has a lot of people with much experience than I have. And there are some people who are very good who just don't do irc at all.
<locatelli> Thanks, OvenWerks!  i'm heading out, now.  i'll record that bass, again, just so i have some more options for mixing.
<OvenWerks> cool, talk to you later.
<studio-user279> good afternoon
<studio-user279> someone here speak portugues
<studio-user279> I'm from brasil
<studio-user279> my names is edcarlos
<studio-user279> please who can help me with kxstudio
<studio-user279> I would like of install the repository of kxstudio
<studio-user279> into ubuntuStudio
<studio-user232> hello
<studio-user232> yo, what is the difference between ubuntu studio and normal ubuntu
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-09
<ilcp> hola, buenas noches! Les agradezco puedan ayudarme con lo siguiente: ejecuto el comando ps -AF y encuentro aplicaciones que no quisiera que se inicien. Como puedo hacer para quitarlas definitivamente?
<ilcp> muchas gracias!!!
<ilcp> ya lo encontre muchas gracias!!! saludos
<studio-user332> just installed 16.10 version and im impressed thx for it
<knightwise> Ehlo
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-10
<Rick_> I would like to know how to control startup apps list TIA
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-11
<studio-user288> türkçe bilen var mı hacılar
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-12
<yag1064> Hello, removed apps still show in menu. How do I remove them?
#ubuntustudio 2016-11-13
<studio-user667> I'm having trouble running Jack/Ardour in a virtual machine running Ubuntu Studio 16.04.  Is it possible at all?
<jack> hello everyone
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-06
<Scott_> Hi, am new to ubuntu studio, although I've used Ubuntu for several years.
<Scott_> I'm not sure if all of the documentation is up to date.
<Scott_> I'm trying to learn about audio production.
<Scott_> I'm starting out with audacity.  I've purchased a Scarlett 2i2 interface, but I'm experiencing a bit of latency.
<Scott_> Are there any suggestions for dealing with that?  it sounds good while I'm playing, but the playing back the recording everyting is out of sync.
<Scott_> I have the low latency kernel, and I followed the instructions for setting up jack.
<Scott_> It there a way in audacity to adjust the track to compensate?
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-07
<studio-user030> hello everybody
<studio-user030> is there someone who can help me?
<studio-user030> I would like to rip cd to mp3 320 kps and save on my hard disk
<studio-user030> I use ubuntu studio 16.04
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-08
<fabrizio_> is ardour 4 only program to use / make mixes ?
<fabrizio_> am used to frastrackerII
<fabrizio_> any idea for linux ?
<fabrizio_> :)
<fabrizio_> ah well goodnight
<koodi> aaaaa..lmms
<koodi> audacity?
<koodi> forget about it, the person is gone
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-09
<grateful_user> thank you developers for Ubuntu Studio, i like Application Finder in menu
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-10
<KDE-ubuntu> hello
<KDE-ubuntu> is there a way to install KDE meta-package in ubuntu studio?
<KDE-ubuntu> but I would like to keep
<KDE-ubuntu> the boot splash, when computer start - to be ubuntu studio
<KDE-ubuntu> and all the programs which where installed with ubuntu studio
<KDE-ubuntu> which is THE BEST video editor in linux?
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-11
<Radow> is their a simplified way to add the ubuntu studio packages to my ubuntu desktop install?
<user42> can't dist-upgrade to 17.10, do i have to change something?
<user42> update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, no new distro listed
<krytarik> !upgradeofflts | user42: This?
<ubottu> user42: This?: To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<user42> was 17.04 a LTS?
<krytarik> No.
<user42> ok, its running throug do-release-upgrade
<user42> i wonder what exactly the difference to apt-get dist-upgrade is
<krytarik> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<user42> oh, k, thx
<user42> ot: sometimes wireless is a problem, DLspeed: 1.4B/s - 12kb/s
<user42> anyway thx for the help :D gn8
<krytarik> Sure, have fun!
#ubuntustudio 2017-11-12
<studio-user768> hello
<studio-user305> need help with 3d pathon sripe for web graph of network stats a sycn issues . mastamorris
<studio-user271> Anyone else having Boot login issues??? When I log in it goes to a daos and states cleaning and then goes right back to login screen... cant get past it.
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-05
<MartinB> Hey I just installed ubuntu studio 18.10 and cant find the vst for zynaddsubfx. I only find and lv2 version in synaptics. help
<MartinB> I need vst for renoise
<MartinB> and the old gui
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-07
<Altair> Hullo
<Altair> I have no idea what I've entered
<Altair> well, not really at least
<Altair> I'm just installing ubuntustudio
<Altair> bye
<sakrecoer> oh boy am i rusty... installing us 18.10 \o/ finally...
<sakrecoer> then i'm hit with doubts...
<sakrecoer> i have /dev/sda blank. this is where i want my OS
<sakrecoer> i have /dev/sdb full of precious data: music and pictures and what not
<OvenWerks> pick "Do something else"
<sakrecoer> if i chose esare disk and install ubuntu studio, it will wipe everything right?
<OvenWerks> personally, I want to choose what my install does. The "something else" option allows me to see what partitions are used and if they are formatted
<sakrecoer> sounds fair...
<sakrecoer> i here since 18.04 a swap partition isn't required anymore, because it uses some kindof swap file..
<sakrecoer> i hear even
<OvenWerks> If I am just testing I generally have the testing partition use it's own boot sector to install grub on.
<sakrecoer> OvenWerks: this is for my production machine...
<OvenWerks> Yikes!
<sakrecoer> yikes for production with 18.10 or swap files?
<sakrecoer> hehe
<OvenWerks> swap files can be a bad thing unless they are fixed size
<OvenWerks> and that size is contiguous
<OvenWerks> (Hmm sounds a lot like a partition)
<sakrecoer> ... you lost me there OvenWerks... what sounds a lot like a partition? :D
<OvenWerks> Ya, A contiguous bit of drive space, set aside, is like a partition. So that kind of swap file is like mounting a file as a partition
<sakrecoer> got it :)
<OvenWerks> This is different from the windows type spawfile. The windows swapfile starts out small amd grows as needed
<OvenWerks>  This means the head may have to jump around to find what should be one long run of data
<OvenWerks> (equals slow)
<sakrecoer> so would you recomend to do a partition for swap?
<OvenWerks> My personal thoughts on swap for music, is that swap should never be used except to allow one to safe an otherwise good recording in an OOM event.
<sakrecoer> OOM?
<OvenWerks>  If you are using an SSD it may not matter as there is not physical head to move and the bits of memory are A) not contiguous anyway amnd B) movable.
<OvenWerks> OOM = out of memory
<sakrecoer> thanks :)
<sakrecoer> i'll just try without swap partition then. if i stumble on something weird i'll repport back
<sakrecoer> very good to read you btw OvenWerks :)
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> if you are installing 18.10... try using -controls for starting jack instead of qjackctl or cadence
<OvenWerks> Use patchage for connections
<sakrecoer> i was looking at it while playing arround on the live boot. can't wait to try it :)
<sakrecoer> looks like there's been a lot of energy put into it! <3
<OvenWerks> -controls will let you set up your internal audio as i/o and then a USB device will just show up when plugged in.
<sakrecoer> interestin, i remember it was possible to encrypt only the home folder... didn't seem to catch that step in the procedure..
<sakrecoer> oh well https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2397546
<OvenWerks> I haven't tried to do that.
<sakrecoer> seems it's been disabled..
<OvenWerks> I thought it was in the format choice
<sakrecoer> good to know. not too important in my case as this is a stationary...
<sakrecoer> greetings krytarik o/
<krytarik> Ohoooh!
<sakrecoer> :)
<sakrecoer> finally installing 18.10 \o/ of course my memory failed me. but luckily OvenWerks came to teh rescue!
<sakrecoer> i've been conservatively sitting on my 16.04 comfyness... until my HD gave me busybox madness...
<sakrecoer> it's time to reboot... if i don't come back, it means the HD is dead and i will go to bed lol :D if anyone has a spare thumb to hold <3
<sakrecoer> it worked! \o/ weeeeee
<sakrecoer> i must say eylul- wallpaper is very nice
<sakrecoer> boy i can't wait to get all comfy in here... too bad i have pesky work tomorrow early...
<OvenWerks> enjoy...
<sakrecoer> <3 thanks for your assistance OvenWerks :) i'll be sure to put -controls at hard test!
<sakrecoer> g'night! o/
 * Eickmeyer notices a wild sakrecoer was here, and missed him.
<OvenWerks> not sure if wild or tamed is the right word :)
<studio-user723> has anyone tried installing anbox on their ubuntu studio 18.04?
<studio-user723> mine is installed (i think). clicked on "anbox application manager" window popped up satying "starting", but then always dissapears.
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-08
<FXpro> hi.
<Glorfindel> hello
<FXpro> I was just looking at affordable external laptop speakers, usb powered or wall powered or both.  any ideas on that?
<FXpro> so far I found a couple of interesting options.
<Glorfindel> I can't really get overly specific as I don't really follow that stuff much, but logitec makes great peripherals
<FXpro> for super cheap but still good sound https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000R9AAJA/ref=psdc_172471_t2_B01KKT25U8
<FXpro> these seem neat for the money https://www.amazon.com/Klip-Speakers-Drivers-Connector-Computer/dp/B01KKT25U8/ref=pd_day0_hl_147_19?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01KKT25U8&pd_rd_r=7d399a43-e2f2-11e8-8349-9126162516c7&pd_rd_w=x3pxF&pd_rd_wg=hSpQf&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=ad07871c-e646-4161-82c7-5ed0d4c85b07&pf_rd_r=Y08JP6035J9W2CS0H9VX&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=Y08JP6035J9W2CS0H9VX#cus
<FXpro> tomerReviews
<FXpro> errr, wait, wrong link.
<FXpro> https://www.amazon.com/Klip-Speakers-Drivers-Connector-Computer/dp/B01KKT25U8/ref=pd_day0_hl_147_19?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01KKT25U8&pd_rd_r=7d399a43-e2f2-11e8-8349-9126162516c7&pd_rd_w=x3pxF&pd_rd_wg=hSpQf&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=ad07871c-e646-4161-82c7-5ed0d4c85b07&pf_rd_r=Y08JP6035J9W2CS0H9VX&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=Y08JP6035J9W2CS0H9VX
<FXpro> crap.
<FXpro> hmmm
<Glorfindel> you can delete everything from the ? and back
<FXpro> just a sec
<Glorfindel> actually, delete the /ref= and back. e.i https://www.amazon.com/Klip-Speakers-Drivers-Connector-Computer/dp/B01KKT25U8/
<Glorfindel> *i.e
<FXpro> ok this is annoying.
<FXpro> 15 for these GOgroove SonaVERSE GS3 USB Powered Computer Speakers with 3.5mm Wired AUX Input, 60mm Bass Radiators, in-Line Volume Dial, Interchangeable Color Grills (Red, Green, Blue) for PC, Desktops, Laptops
<FXpro> then there was Creative Pebble 2.0 USB-Powered Desktop Speakers Far-Field Drivers Passive Radiators PCs Laptops
<OvenWerks> FXpro: with speakers you do get what you pay for.
<OvenWerks> never buy speakers unless yu can hear them first.
<FXpro> ahhh, sounds like good advise.
<OvenWerks> In general spend your whole speaker budget on the speakers and get an amplifier from the thrift store for $30
<OvenWerks> when you say good sound, what do you mean?
<OvenWerks>  something you can mixdown on? or something to listen to game audio on?
<OvenWerks> I would suggest something with at least 6in bass drivers... but you are not going to power those from USB power.
<OvenWerks> Normally, a reasonable audio amplifier will use +/- 40volts or so, not 2.5 v +/-
<OvenWerks> For a listening level that needs 5 watts of power, the transients will run 50 to 100 watts
<sakrecoer> wildly tamed... it depends on who gets to say i suppose. relatively speaking, maybe i missed you Eickmeyer :)
<sakrecoer> one thing is for sure: as i tame 18.10 i am wildly impressed
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-09
<sagatpx> bom dia
<sagatpx> devo falar em portugues ? sou novo por aqui !!!
#ubuntustudio 2018-11-10
<studio-user478> Using the latest Studio. How can I move apps to the Favorites screen and how to remove them also.
<studio-user270> please /join
<studio-user270> hello
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-04
<Aloiece> Hei folks, does anynody have recent experience with an RT-kernel on ubustu?
<oerheks> standard would be the lowlatency kernel, so no?
<Eickmeyer> Aloiece: Doing anything with Ubuntu (Studio) outside of what is in the repositories is completely unsupported.
<Eickmeyer> !rt
<ubottu> the RT kernel is the Linux kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency
<Eickmeyer> !lowlatency | Aloiece
<ubottu> Aloiece: The lowlatency kernel is a special Ubuntu kernel build with modifications for systems which require low latency when communicating with some hardware, such as some Audio devices. Included with Ubuntu Studio by default.
<Aloiece> ubottu: yes, in the past it lacked the ability to interfere with ibte
<ubottu> Aloiece: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aloiece> Interupt priorities
<Eickmeyer> Aloiece: That's no longer the case. RT kernels are really only for embeded systems anymore, such as mixers utilizing the Linux kernel for their interface.
<Eickmeyer> Aloiece: Additionally, RT kernels are bad for security. They can allow an attacker to compromise a machine by taking realtime access to the machine locking-out everything else (GUI, command line, etc.). For this reason alone, you will never see Ubuntu contain an RT kernel.
<Eickmeyer> Aloiece: So, like I said, unsupported here and not up for discussion.
<Eickmeyer> Aloiece: Also, ubottu is merely a bot that told you what I told it to tell you.
<oerheks>  real-time kernel. -rt kernel - is based on the Ubuntu kernel source tree with Ingo Molnar maintained PREEMPT_RT patch applied to it
<oerheks> not really a bennefit for ubuntu/music/video/networking, nor vaapi or the kernel patches that cripples hyperthreading
<oerheks> so lowlatency is a "realtime" kernel enough
<oerheks> have fun!
<s\schizoid> Hey everyone, how're you travelling?
<s\schizoid> hey circuitbone
<circuitbone> Hi s\schizoid
<s\schizoid> How're you travelling?
<circuitbone> On hols, waiting to board. Gearing up for some Xmas time to learn new stuff ( music , tech )
<s\schizoid> How good! I'm looking to install US on a desktop I've got handy over the next couple of days, preparing for pretty much the same thing. I'm interested to see what people are using it for really; if I weren't reliant on VSTs with questionable compatibility I'd get it up and running on this system
<circuitbone> Have you also tried lmms yet s\schizoid ? Keen to see it as well
<s\schizoid> I haven't, looks pretty handy for writing electronic music-- Ardour's a bit of a pain for that so I'll definitely check it out when I'm up and running
<circuitbone> Yeah I need to try ardour again as well
<s\schizoid> It's incredibly powerful. I'm using Harrison Mixbus32C as my main DAW, which is a heavily modified version of Ardour... It's a weapon
<circuitbone> Nice sounds like a tidy unit
<s\schizoid> It is, it's also damn cheap for a proprietary DAW. Ticks all my boxes, the mixer emulation thing clicked with me really quickly.
<circuitbone> Better give that a crack as well.
<Eickmeyer> !offtopic | s\schizoid
<ubottu> s\schizoid: #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel, #ubuntustudio-devel for discussion regarding development of Ubuntu Studio, and #ubuntustudio-offtopic is for random chatter. Thanks!
<Eickmeyer> !offtopic | circuitbone
<ubottu> circuitbone: #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel, #ubuntustudio-devel for discussion regarding development of Ubuntu Studio, and #ubuntustudio-offtopic is for random chatter. Thanks!
<Kelvinohara> Joy and peace to all
<Kelvinohara> Above all, don't get frustrated if your middle button on your mouse scrolls really really slowly :)
<bliter> Use slider bar ^^
<bliter> On terminal irc client use page up and page down buttons :-P
<Kelvinohara> Hey bliter, that's exactly what I'm doing, thanks pal hahahaha :)
<circuitbone> heavy handed moderation some.
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-05
<Somebody> Hi. I'm trying to install a program that has the installer for linux but when I try to opens I get this message: Oracle JRE 8 update 11 or later to run application. Please manually update java and ensure it is the first java available in your system patch
<Somebody> I have been trying to install but when I got to my terminal I get this: El paquete «oracle-java12-installer» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<Somebody> Any suggestions to fixed that?
<Somebody> I am Using UbuntuStudio 19.10
<Somebody> This works: sudo apt install openjdk-12-jre I was trying 11. Thanks
<tarzeau> trebmuh: do you have an idea how ubuntu studio would add stuff cheesecutter, protracker, fasttracker2 ?
<tarzeau> are there plans to add olive-editor and flowblade (video section)?
<tarzeau> hiveltyracker, klystrack, bambootracker also are missing i guess?
<tarzeau> and grafx2 (fun to see pikopixel.app added though)
<tarzeau> and cenon.app not
<tarzeau> any chance to get fonts-league-spartan and fonts-inter added? (among i've got a bunch of other great fonts)
<tarzeau> tutka ?
<trebmuh> no idea at all
<bliter> Milkytracker
<bliter> Deluxepaint code source are available ^^ https://computerhistory.org/blogs/deluxepaint-computer-history-museum-software-license-agreement/
<bliter> Hivelytracker 1.8 available on AROS ^^
<Eickmeyer> bliter: What are you going on about?
<Eickmeyer> tarzeau: trebmuh isn't involved in the project anymore, and hasn't been for some time.
<Eickmeyer> Though, he's welcome to return if he wants. ;)
<Eickmeyer> bliter: I meant to tell you this earlier, but you weren't around: Just because something is open source does not mean it can be added to Ubuntu Studio. 1) We don't have the manpower to package everything, and 2) the product licence MUST be compatible with GPL.
<Eickmeyer> bliter: Additionally this is the absolute wrong way to request these things. Please use the mailing list for such discussion. Thank you.
<Eickmeyer> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Eickmeyer> what the...
<Eickmeyer> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel, #ubuntustudio-devel for discussion regarding development of Ubuntu Studio, and #ubuntustudio-offtopic is for random chatter. Thanks!
<bliter> I just share some ideas, information, some software from other platforms would have their place on Ubuntu Studio, and it lacks others ... style, a manager, editor of SYSEX for synthesizers ...
<bliter> Ah, ok...
<Eickmeyer> bliter: Then use the mailing list. We can't add anything that is incompatible with the GPL, and we lack the manpower to package everything you're requesting. I've checked the licenses, on those, and while they are open source, they are not compatible with the GPL.
<Eickmeyer> bliter: Also, I'm leery of increasing the ISO size.
<bliter> thank you very much for guiding me on the right track
<Eickmeyer> bliter: You're welcome.
<trebmuh> Eickmeyer, to be precise, I've have never been directly
<Eickmeyer> trebmuh: Ah.
<bee94> hello
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-06
<tarzeau> Eickmeyer: the point is the stuff i mentioned is all packaged already :)
<tarzeau> if you add the items i gave you, you can put your iso on pouet.net and some other demoscene related places and get a huge boost
<be49> salut comment utilliser  tor sur ubuntustudio  lowlatency sil vous plais merci
<Eickmeyer> tarzeau: As an official flavor of Ubuntu, we use Canonical's servers. We are not switching from that, and it's not up for discussion.
<Eickmeyer> !fr | be49
<ubottu> be49: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Eickmeyer> tarzeau: The other thing is, is it packaged correctly? Meaning, if the packages are run against lintian, will it be returning any warnings or errors? Additionally, is the changelog in order? Is the control file looking for the right dependencies and have the right descriptions? These are big, big things that aren't simple.
<Eickmeyer> tarzeau: So, sorry, but we can't include everything.
 * Eickmeyer is heading to bed as it's 12:43AM his time
<tarzeau> Eickmeyer: pouet.net is something like freshmeat.net to announce software releases i wasn't suggesting any switch
<tarzeau> being official in ubunut, i'm sure it's packaged correctly
<tarzeau> i'm talking about official packages of the mentioned software
<tarzeau> so yes to all lintian, changelog, control file, deps and descriptions
<tarzeau> good night
<primo> Hi. I made a really stupid mistake when updating my system about an hour ago. I did not choose to keep my own grub but to settle for the maintainers version.  Now I'm booting up into a blackscreen. So. Do I have any options or chances to see my system again?
<tomreyn> primo: what's your "own grub" vs the "maintainers version"? normally, going with what the latest grub packages provide should work fine. do you have special purpose hardware?
<primo> It's an old Fujitsu esprimo. Not really too special.
<tomreyn> have you tried to bring up the grub menu by hitting escape repeatedly (uefi) or holding down the shift key (legacy bios) during boot?
<tomreyn> in case grub really isn't working anymore, you can still reinstall the latest version from a livecd chroot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<primo> I went into bios/efi to alter the boot sequence so I could get my....yep livestick running.
<primo> 😃 I don't have network access anymore....hold on... I need to fix that....
<primo> Anyway. This device is connected...so. could you tell me what to do? The live system does not have the most recent version. It's 19.04
<tomreyn> primo: if the wiki doesn't help please also ask in #ubuntu (but mention you run ubuntu studio), i don't have much energy for this now.
<primo> Alright sorry to bother. I'll head over somewhere else then.
<primo> Thanks anyway :-P
<tomreyn> you're not bothering, i chose to respond, good luck!
<primo> Thanks :-) I wont give up. I knew there was a solution to this and you pointed me into about the direction I needed to look!
<studiobot> <fernandocastilho> https://www.tudocelular.com/android/noticias/n148707/evento-spotify-for-podcasters-summit-transformado-em-podcast.html
<Eickmeyer> OOf... spam.
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-07
<studiobot> <designbybeck> well it edits music and you can script it with Python...but doesn' look like it is on Linux.. Might be a cool concept for other programmers for Ubuntu Studio:) https://youtu.be/00SbsgX9LG8
<Eickmeyer> @designbybeck: We don't actually program anything in Ubuntu Studio aside from ubuntustudio-installer and ubuntustudio-controls. In fact, the majority of the packages in Ubuntu aren't programmed by Ubuntu developers at all.
<studiobot> <designbybeck> well yeah, I just figured there might be some of those audio programmers here that might be interested in that concept
<Eickmeyer> @designbybeck: Not likely here, but a good spot might be #lad in Freenode IRC. (Linux Audio Developers).
<Eickmeyer> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel, #ubuntustudio-devel for discussion regarding development of Ubuntu Studio, and #ubuntustudio-offtopic is for random chatter. Thanks!
<studiobot> <designbybeck> ah nice! hadn't ran across lad before
<sakrecoer> hi, upgraded to 19.10 and my GPG stopped working... can't find a fix out there... anybody has a hint?
<sakrecoer> having quite some trouble with the screen locker aswell... 2/3 times i have to press "change user" or whatever it says (not in front of my studio machine rn) and then it actually unlock the screen in a ... not so safety feeling inducing manner...
<sakrecoer> i've had the change to edit some audio with it though, and everything was working fine there :) so that made me very happy :)
<Eickmeyer> sakrecoer: If you haven't done so, remove xscreensaver and light-locker. They tend to double-up with xfce4-screensaver which is the new method introduced with xfce 4.14. Other than that, I don't know.
<Eickmeyer> sakrecoer: As far as GPG, I didn't have that problem, and I don't know how to help with that.
<tomreyn> sakrecoer: maybe you can be more specific on how gpg stopped working.
<sakrecoer[m]> thanks Eickmeyer ! i'll try that
<sakrecoer[m]> tomeryn: unfortuneatly, that is why i can't find a fix; i have nothing to go about: absolutely nothing is happening... as if it wasn't installed anymore... Reinstalling it didn't help though...
<sakrecoer[m]> tomreyn ^ (sorry for typo in your nickname)
<sakrecoer[m]> i appreciate you aksing though... :) any hint about how i could go about to locate the error in these conditions?
<tomreyn> sakrecoer[m]: no worries about my nick, many get it wrong (and of those nmost don't notice ;-) )
<tomreyn> sakrecoer[m]: how did you run gpg and what did you expect to happen?
<tomreyn> you say "absolutely nothing is happening", but i don't know what you ran to see nothing happening as a result, and what result you actually expected.
<sakrecoer[m]> Thanks :) Running `gpg` in cli simply does nothing. Not even an error message. Just a new line. Trying to invoke it via enigmail in Thunderbird just crashes Thunderbird.... `apt install gpg` says "you have theblatet version" remove reinstall same result... I might have broken something. But I don't remember doing anything exotic other than (famous last words) upgrading from 19.04 to 19.10
<sakrecoer[m]> The famous last words being "but... But... I swear I didn't do anything exotic" :D
<sakrecoer[m]> It's just too weird... I think I'll just reinstall from scratch.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: maybe try just using the live iso first to see if that actually helps...
<OvenWerks> Another question would be have they moved the placement of config file, keys or something from one version to the next?
<sakrecoer[m]> Hmm... I have been rolling it since 18.04 and I haven't exactly let it be as was out of the box. I was just curious if it would be some known change. i am most probably the source of my own problem here lol :) but I'll give it a last try tonight see what I can squeeze out.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: we don't know for sure that that package doesn't just have a bug in 19.10... We hope it doesn't, but better to find out with the iso than a whole reinstall.
<sakrecoer[m]> Do I read between the lines that it still hard to find testers?
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer[m]: I don't think it would matter how many we had... something would always not get tested. Yes we could use more testers, but for packages like this we just hope that bugs will show up on testing the vanilla iso...
<tomreyn> if gpg was broken, it'd affect the other flavors, too, and it had certainly been reported and likely been fixed by now, too.
<tomreyn> don't you think?
<OvenWerks> tomreyn: I would expect that yes... but I would not rely on it if I had a problem.
<tomreyn> true, me neither, i'd also search the existing bug reports, use strace etc.
<sakrecoer[m]> Good point ovenwerks. I was thinking the same as tomreyn, that's why I checked here first.
<tomreyn> it could just be a full file system, too.
<tomreyn> i just tried gpg on default ubuntu 19.10: when run without any arguments, it does print two lines then waits for input, as expected.
<sakrecoer[m]> It could be anything we shouldn't waste time speculating. :) But thanks! It appeared yesterday end of my session when I needed to sign something.
<sakrecoer[m]> Will investigate and report back :)
<tomreyn> good luck!
<sakrecoer[m]> Many thanks! :)
#ubuntustudio 2019-11-09
<sakrecoer> re: gpg i seem to have som  stale lockfile preventing gpg from being invoked by anything..
<sakrecoer> https://tech.michaelaltfield.net/2019/07/14/mitigating-poisoned-pgp-certificates/ i think it is this...
<sakrecoer> arf...
<sakrecoer> seems to be keyid:79BE3E4300411886 Linus Torvald :(
<sakrecoer> takes forever to delete it also...
<tomreyn> sakrecoer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2/+bug/1844059
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1844059 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu) "Please apply mitigations for CVE-2019-13050" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> "the specific updates to address this are not complete so" ... the ubuntu packages remain unfixed for now.
<tomreyn> and then there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2/+bug/1844055 in Ubuntu which is why you cannot use the only 'safe' keyserver there is now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1844055 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu) "Importing public key from keys.openpgp.org fails with "no user ID" " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sakrecoer[m]> Thanks, Tomreyn! :)
<sakrecoer[m]> I suppose I will just have to unsubscribe until the fix is out.
<tomreyn> sakrecoer[m]: to unsubscribe from what?
<sakrecoer> the keyservers
<tomreyn> oh, right, no longer using keyservers or importing keys or signatures will prevent your keyring from becoming infected.
<tomreyn> it will, of course, also make it impossible to use gpg in a safe manner where you'd need to regularly update all the keys in your public keyring to not miss out on revocations and to get copies of keys whose expiry was extended.
<sakrecoer> yes, i imagine this is a pretty serious issue for quirte a few production environements
<sakrecoer> but the few people and projects where i use gpg are small enough to be able to verify eachother without server
<sakrecoer> ^ not sure why i had torvalds key though lol :) i've probably sent fanmail haha!
<tomreyn> maybe you tried to verify the authenticity of his git commits
<studiobot> <designbybeck> If I install 19.04, I can update to 19.10 via software update?
<studiobot> <designbybeck> Studio
<sakrecoer> @designbybeck yes
